# Modern Warfare 2



## SW9 (May 25, 2009)

Oh my god,
This looks amazing.
Cant wait for it

http://modernwarfare2.infinityward.com/

Anyone wanna play COD 4 tonight on 360?
I am cigarface69


----------



## sim667 (May 26, 2009)

I downloaded the trailer on my xbox last night.... does look sick

Add me up for COD4 multiplayer, I dont own it, ive borrowed it off a freind, but ive played it a lot on my mac, so ill give it a go..... It wont tear me away from my beloved gears tho lol.....

My gamertag is simbolini.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 26, 2009)

SW9 said:


> Oh my god,
> This looks amazing.
> Cant wait for it


----------



## SW9 (May 26, 2009)

Cool,
Will add u later.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2009)

SW9 said:


> Oh my god,
> This looks amazing.
> Cant wait for it
> 
> ...



That looks good.

On COD4,
I'm ManimaL on the PC.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2009)

Looks fucking great, wonder how many vehicles you get to drive? Also, hope they have more than one death from above level!


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 27, 2009)

This will be the biggest game of the year.

I hope there's a bit more variety in the online modes this time though, it's getting a bit old hat, and I'd like to be doing something a bit more unique this time around while inevitably listening to racist yanks mouthing off.

However the tanks in CoD5 didn't work online at all.

I hope they come up with a great deal more useful perks.


----------



## dilute micro (May 27, 2009)

games are going to be leaving the pc behind before long


----------



## mauvais (May 27, 2009)

Cows are going to be leaving sheep behind before long too.


----------



## revol68 (May 27, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> games are going to be leaving the pc behind before long



Games like this are best on the PC, graphically and control wise. Mouse and WASD for the win!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 27, 2009)

Fap, fap and indeed, fap.

Can't wait for this...


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Games like this are best on the PC, graphically and control wise. Mouse and WASD for the win!


mouse? Are you having a laugh?


----------



## revol68 (May 27, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> mouse? Are you having a laugh?



No, it's the none noobish way to play fps's.


----------



## Private Storm (May 27, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> mouse? Are you having a laugh?



What do you suggest? Operation Wolf-style uzi controller? Because I know you're not suggesting that a gamepad is better than a mouse and keyboard combo.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 27, 2009)

Actually that would be no more weird than the chainsaw controller for Resident Evil.

But no, using a mouse to move and shoot is just bizarre. I much prefer the console controller with the triggers.

For FPS games it's much better (and since everyone in the game is using the same there isn't an issue of controller advantage).


----------



## revol68 (May 27, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Actually that would be no more weird than the chainsaw controller for Resident Evil.
> 
> But no, using a mouse to move and shoot is just bizarre. I much prefer the console controller with the triggers.
> 
> For FPS games it's much better (and since everyone in the game is using the same there isn't an issue of controller advantage).



no it's shit.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> No, it's the none noobish way to play fps's.


speak english you freak!


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> no it's shit.


better practise then. Sliding a mouse around the table is stupid and totally out of character.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2009)

fps with a gamepad better you say ?

utter rubbish

but then again we dont seem to agree on anything gamewise


----------



## bmd (May 27, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> better practise then. Sliding a mouse around the table is stupid and totally out of character.



Horses for courses. Personally speaking I've done both and prefer the mouse and kb, it just feels more responsive.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 27, 2009)

Mouse and KB, and I say this as a console owner. SO much easier to get the sights bang on, especially when going to head shots with a sniper rifle. Indeed, before getting my PS3 I investigated USB keyboard/mouse combos to see if any of them were supported by PS3 games...sadly, none are...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2009)

I don't really care about the which controller is superior debate. I've had just as much fun on the 360 with this as I have playing FPSers on a PC. Ultimately is the skill of the game, the camaraderie of the players and the sheers fun of it that I remember not what type of buttons I'm pressing...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2009)

Fucking hell the  comes with working night vision goggles!


----------



## Pingu (Jul 17, 2009)

anyone who fancies a game of cod4 our clan is about pretty much most evenings from 7:30 faffing about and pwning noobs (and beeing pwnd by those better than we are). 

clan server is 193.47.83.222:2893

swearing and playing whilst pissed up is encouraged


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 27, 2009)

£55 WTF??? bit much even for a PS3 game, and £40 for the PC one. How much is the version with goggles?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2009)

That link says 45 quid but yeah that's the pre order price. It'll probably be available for around 30-35 quid once it's out. I think the goggle edition is 180 dollars..?

Oh and read the other day that it's going to have the CoD branding (Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2) due to interest in buying indicators being very high with it compared to without...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it, my cod4 went walkies, so eagerly awaiting this one 

Was obsessed with the first one!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 27, 2009)

No the link says £45 reduced from the RRP of £55. I think you'd be very luck to get it any cheaper. 

Activision are fail.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh yes! One of the new kill streaks gives you the AC130!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 2, 2009)

you could probably buy one for the price of the game!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2009)

Haha

11th November, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> No the link says £45 reduced from the RRP of £55. I think you'd be very luck to get it any cheaper.
> 
> Activision are fail.



Instead of getting a PS3 as you mentioned in another thread , upgrade your pc , its well worth the investment , free online gaming , much much better graphics and all the games are cheaper ie

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Call-Duty-Modern-Warfare-DVD/dp/B0021AETOU


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Haha
> 
> 11th November, I'm looking forward to it



Yeah me too, so much so I'm actually considering pre-ordering (which would be the second time in 25 years of gaming I've done that!) it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 24, 2009)

what was the first ?


----------



## bmd (Aug 24, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> what was the first ?



Resident Evil 4


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 24, 2009)

hmm yeah i think RE4 was the first ever pre-order ive made

this may be my 2nd too.....


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2009)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Resident Evil 4






He loves that game so much.  Special Limited Edition I think it was.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh yeah , got it now , was being a bit dense


----------



## Daniel (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm goona pre order, I've made a fair few pre orders, always come the day before release


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> what was the first ?



StreetFighter 4.



Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Resident Evil 4







tommers said:


> He loves that game so much.  Special Limited Edition I think it was.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> I'm looking forward to it, my cod4 went walkies, so eagerly awaiting this one
> 
> Was obsessed with the first one!



I'm at the eighth prestige level. I don't know if that qualifies as 'obsessed'...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh yes! One of the new kill streaks gives you the AC130!



There's an AC130 sequence in 4.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> There's an AC130 sequence in 4.



Yep and it's wicked, the difference here is you can now play it online!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep and it's wicked, the difference here is you can now play it online!



That would work.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone have a problem with the politics of this game ?
I have just done the first four missions and don't want to be part of the SAS and fight alongside the U.S Marines against anyone in the Middle East.
I bought it new but am trading it in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah it's bullshit but it's easy to see it's bullshit so I don't feel brainwashed by it...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Aug 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah it's bullshit but it's easy to see it's bullshit so I don't feel brainwashed by it...



I don't feel brainwashed,it just angers me,the storyline,but like i indicated i am only just into the begininning of it.
I am also a bit irritated by the game play and broke 
So i think i will take it to trade-in but i feel doing so i will miss out on a good game !

Are we talking about the same game ? COD4


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep it's the same game, like I said it's bullshit, and easily seeable bullshit so I don't get annoyed with it...it's a fantastic game propaganda aside.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Does anyone have a problem with the politics of this game ?
> I have just done the first four missions and don't want to be part of the SAS and fight alongside the U.S Marines against anyone in the Middle East.
> I bought it new but am trading it in.



Is it different from CoD4?

In that game, half the time you're SAS or Marines, half the time you're OpFor or Spetznaz. At least in the online game.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 1, 2009)

enjoy


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope they re-jig the whole prestige system. Up to now , I've never felt compelled to do it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> I hope they re-jig the whole prestige system. Up to now , I've never felt compelled to do it.



It's something else to do, aside from just random shooting.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 1, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> It's something else to do, aside from just random shooting.



True , but abit more of a reward would be nice , instead of just opening more weapon slots. Less stick , more carrot.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> True , but abit more of a reward would be nice , instead of just opening more weapon slots. Less stick , more carrot.



You get that fancy logo beside your name...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2009)

The thing I don't like about prestige, is I get the fancy, higher-up logo, but my score  per game isn't necessarily going up at the same rate...


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 1, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> The thing I don't like about prestige, is I get the fancy, higher-up logo, but my score  per game isn't necessarily going up at the same rate...



The logo thing never really did it for me. The amount of times I've seen normal level 55 people beat prestige level 10 people on the score board is many. Me included


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> The logo thing never really did it for me. The amount of times I've seen normal level 55 people beat prestige level 10 people on the score board is many. Me included



Yeah, but those normal level 55 people might have way more hours into the game, they just never prestiged. The logos can be deceiving.


----------



## starfish (Sep 3, 2009)

Having seen the teaser trailers i was looking forward to getting this on October 11th, ive just realised the date is in American & its not out till 10th November.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah...I went through that shit too....


----------



## Daniel (Sep 5, 2009)

November! Christ, ps3 owners can get that though if they want though right?

Its tempting


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 5, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> November! Christ, ps3 owners can get that though if they want though right?
> 
> Its tempting



360 all the way. Xbox Live+ Modern Warfare 2 = Utter bliss


----------



## souljacker (Sep 6, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Does anyone have a problem with the politics of this game ?
> I have just done the first four missions and don't want to be part of the SAS and fight alongside the U.S Marines against anyone in the Middle East.
> I bought it new but am trading it in.



Play on line and then you can choose who you want to be (although I usually auto-assign to keep the teams balanced)

I had more of a problem with WWII games to be honest. I could never get over the fact that I was shooting someones grandad


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 6, 2009)

XBL +MW2  = a world of assholes and americans (as if there's a difference).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 6, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> 360 all the way. Xbox Live+ Modern Warfare 2 = Utter bliss



Yep it's fucking great! Don't listen to AW, he just hasn't figured out how to use the mute button yet.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep it's fucking great! Don't listen to AW, he just hasn't figured out how to use the mute button yet.



There's a mute button?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 7, 2009)

souljacker said:


> Play on line and then you can choose who you want to be (although I usually auto-assign to keep the teams balanced)
> 
> I had more of a problem with WWII games to be honest. I could never get over the fact that I was shooting someones grandad



I traded it in 
I didn't give it a fair go and now regret it.
(But i was very broke and grumpy.)


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2009)

I was going to pre-order this...... will they take the money now, or when it gets sent out?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 7, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep it's fucking great! Don't listen to AW, he just hasn't figured out how to use the mute button yet.


yes, because i want to play games where no one talks and spend half the match pissing about with the menu to mute people while they shoot me.

what's sad is these are meant to be team games, but when the fucking yank twats that play get their knickers in a knot because they don't understand that the SAS are british or that helping out your team mates is part of the fun it's not so enjoyable.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2009)

Like I've said before yours isn't the only experience, play with friends if you want to control your gaming but don't act like your experience is the only one worth considering.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2009)

sounds like aw needs to join a clan. 

clan matches are much more controlled


----------



## revol68 (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> yes, because i want to play games where no one talks and spend half the match pissing about with the menu to mute people while they shoot me.
> 
> what's sad is these are meant to be team games, but when the fucking yank twats that play get their knickers in a knot because they don't understand that the SAS are british or that helping out your team mates is part of the fun it's not so enjoyable.



why do you even bother playing games, you clearly hate everything you miserable cunt, oh apart from that bag of medicore shite that is Red Faction Guerilla.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> yes, because i want to play games where no one talks and spend half the match pissing about with the menu to mute people while they shoot me.
> 
> what's sad is these are meant to be team games, but when the fucking yank twats that play get their knickers in a knot because they don't understand that the SAS are british or that helping out your team mates is part of the fun it's not so enjoyable.





I think you're overthinking this a little.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 23, 2009)

just got my xb360 yesterday with cod4, not just finished the flashback level- 

woooooooow



woooooooooooooooooooow

fuck!


----------



## revol68 (Sep 23, 2009)

Boycey said:


> just got my xb360 yesterday with cod4, not just finished the flashback level-
> 
> woooooooow
> 
> ...



yeah that level looks fantastic, you should see it on the PC on full settings, properly amazing.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 23, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I think you're overthinking this a little.



this.

not got onto xblive yet but IME it's basically full of 12 y/o american racists and homophobes- i just find it spurs into shooting them in the face


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Boycey said:


> this.
> 
> not got onto xblive yet but IME it's basically full of 12 y/o american racists and homophobes- i just find it spurs into shooting them in the face



I just listen to who the biggest idiots are, and go out of my way to kill them as many times as possible. Also, I want to make sure my score is higher than theirs.

As for who's a kid or not, I find it depends on when you're playing. If you play during the day, it's often kids. But later at night, NA time, it's more of the older, too-serious types.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 28, 2009)

some nice trailers out there atm

am looking forward to this big time


----------



## sim667 (Sep 28, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> As for who's a kid or not, I find it depends on when you're playing. If you play during the day, it's often kids. But later at night, NA time, it's more of the older, too-serious types.



I find this with gears.....

the older people accuse you of being host, where as the kids just call you faggot.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 1, 2009)

the favela level


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

Did you see the interview where the cheeky cunt who runs Activision said he'd like to put the price point up _even hgher_ than £55?


----------



## Pingu (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah... 

wont happen though as no one will buy it


guy in our clan is part of the dev team, or his brother is or something and says marketing have been on about pricing it high for ages.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

The Edge article I read the quote in was talking about how loads of other publishers have moved release dates to accomodate MW2; lots of big AAA stuff that isn't same genre


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2009)

No surprise this is one of the biggest games of the year...


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2009)

Pingu said:


> the favela level




Yeah I posted that on the Hexus forums, have to say that whilst graphically it looks impressive the gameplay looks to  have further degenerated into mindless run and gun with enemies with no AI beyond jumping out and waiting to be shot in the face.

I'll buy it for the multiplayer probably but I've higher hopes for Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising, I only hope it lives up to them.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 2, 2009)

tbh i will be buying for the multiplayer anyhow


mindless gun and run though can be fun at times too


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 2, 2009)

Pingu said:


> tbh i will be buying for the multiplayer anyhow
> 
> 
> mindless gun and run though can be fun at times too



Snap


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yeah I posted that on the Hexus forums, have to say that whilst graphically it looks impressive the gameplay looks to  have further degenerated into mindless run and gun with enemies with no AI beyond jumping out and waiting to be shot in the face.
> 
> I'll buy it for the multiplayer probably but I've higher hopes for Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising, I only hope it lives up to them.



To me, the real game is the multiplayer.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 2, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> To me, the real game is the multiplayer.



Agreed. If you want single player experiences , stick to Fable or Fallout.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2009)

Yep agree with the above two posts...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 3, 2009)

CoD is a bit more than mindless run and gun though, tbf. Maybe not _much, _but it's not halo (thankfully).


----------



## revol68 (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> CoD is a bit more than mindless run and gun though, tbf. Maybe not _much, _but it's not halo (thankfully).



Halo's combat and AI is actually much tougher and intelligent than Call of Duty's, you'd get your ass handed to you if you tried to run and gun like an idiot on anything above easy.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 3, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Mouse and KB, and I say this as a console owner. SO much easier to get the sights bang on, especially when going to head shots with a sniper rifle. Indeed, before getting my PS3 I investigated USB keyboard/mouse combos to see if any of them were supported by PS3 games...sadly, none are...



Only decent one I've found (though I'm too skint to buy now) is the SplitFish FragFX v.2

http://www.splitfish.com/
http://gizmodo.com/245810/splitfish-fragfx-mouse-controller-for-ps3

But I agree after a week of playing Killzone 2 on PS3 - using a controller is horrible compared to a mouse and keyboard. On the plus side I'm about 3 times better at Mirror's Edge because of the practise.


I'll be buying the PC, Steamversion of MW2, no doubt.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 3, 2009)

booked 3 days off  bring it


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Halo's combat and AI is actually much tougher and intelligent than Call of Duty's, you'd get your ass handed to you if you tried to run and gun like an idiot on anything above easy.


I don't agree at all. the CoD AI is perfectly fine for me. It's also more entertaining than the comedy aliens you are meant to take seriously in Halo. It's also a vastly superior game all round IMO.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I don't agree at all. the CoD AI is perfectly fine for me. It's also more entertaining than the comedy aliens you are meant to take seriously in Halo. It's also a vastly superior game all round IMO.



Sorry the AI in Call of Duty is pretty basic, they are just swarms of enemies whose only threat to you comes from their numbers, Halo has both the little grunts and then the elites that can actually properly fuck you up.

I'm not Halo fan boy but the actual combat battles are much more challenging than Call of Duties.

Call of Duties weapons are stupidly accurate as well, the multiplayer is ruined by overpowered grenades being randomly chucked around. There is literally no reason to use a realistic gun like a m4 carbine, because you can fire just as accurately over distance with p90's and mp5's at a faster rate and still maintain the advantage on close quarters combat.

I only wish they'd make an update fo Counter Strike that wasn't noobified arcade toss like CS:Source is, which now has people running around with MP5's getting head shots.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Sorry the AI in Call of Duty is pretty basic, they are just swarms of enemies whose only threat to you comes from their numbers, Halo has both the little grunts and then the elites that can actually properly fuck you up.



oh stop whinging on about call of duty.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Sorry the AI in Call of Duty is pretty basic,



Play online multiplayer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2009)

This /\/\/\


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 4, 2009)

COD online is really good. better than crappy old haloverrated. But i could never do well enough to get the kill streaks to unlock the cool special attacks.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 4, 2009)

COD single player is merely a training course to prepare you for the sheer awesomeness of multiplayer.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone know system requirements for MW2 yet? I need a new GPU but I'm skint. I need to get the best I can afford that can still run this.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 4, 2009)

With the 58xx series just being released, there are some tasty deals on 4870s at the moment and I'd be very surprised if they struggle.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a I7 920 and x 2 1.5 GB Cards on raid with 6 gig of ram.... 

should be alright


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2009)

Any news on whether the mw maps will be available fr mw2?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 4, 2009)

usual case is a couple of maps get ported over, others get sold on later as DLC and others are forgotten. Never really understood why you can't just port all old maps over and have more to play with but there we go.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 4, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> With the 58xx series just being released, there are some tasty deals on 4870s at the moment and I'd be very surprised if they struggle.



I'm looking at the £50-£60 range at the mo though, money is that tight. NV9800GT looks good. What's its ATI equivalent?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 4, 2009)

souljacker said:


> I'm looking at the £50-£60 range at the mo though, money is that tight. NV9800GT looks good. What's its ATI equivalent?



That's not a bad card, I used to have the 8800GT (same card) before that PC died and it ran crysis alright. 

However I think the 4770 is probably a bit more powerful, almost matches a 4850 and even beat it some benchmarks. Not used them before, but kikatek has one for £50.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 4, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I have a I7 920 and x 2 1.5 GB Cards on raid with 6 gig of ram....
> 
> should be alright



Well done, have a gold star.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 4, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> booked 3 days off  bring it



Ive got a full camo outfit and facepaint already for it.......


----------



## Pingu (Oct 4, 2009)

our clan leader is harping on about an "allnight session on the clan public server" when mw2 comes out.

now ordinarily this would be seriously geeky but in our case it means that by midnight everyone wil be pissed and the TS channel will just be a stream of swearwords


so i have signed up for it


in other news i may have a 260gtx going next week or so as i am going to upgrade my gfx card in anticipation of mw2


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 4, 2009)

Pingu said:


> in other news i may have a 260gtx going next week or so as i am going to upgrade my gfx card in anticipation of mw2



Are the specs that high. 

COD4 was very machine friendly I thought compared to other FPS released at the same time.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 5, 2009)

specs are not that hugh afaik but we play league matches and if i dint want to be any noober than I am a good fps is essential


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 5, 2009)

Throwing knives!!!

I'll say that again.. Throwing. Knives. Just the thing to take out campers

Can't wait now.. i'll be off work in December recovering from an operation so will not be able to do anything other than sit around.. Now what can I do!!


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> Throwing knives!!!
> 
> I'll say that again.. Throwing. Knives. Just the thing to take out campers
> 
> Can't wait now.. i'll be off work in December recovering from an operation so will not be able to do anything other than sit around.. Now what can I do!!



I suspect that the novelty of throwing knives will wear off in record time.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 5, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Ive got a full camo outfit and facepaint already for it.......



but did you get the night vision gogs? 

i did


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> but did you get the night vision gogs?
> 
> i did



of course not...... what am i gonna do with night vision goggles?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 5, 2009)

look at stuff in the dark noob.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 5, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> I suspect that the novelty of throwing knives will wear off in record time.



it is no novelty and will never get boring.. fact!


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> it is no novelty and will never get boring.. fact!



What would a throwing knife achieve that a silenced weapon wouldn't?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 5, 2009)

a semi?


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 5, 2009)

Until you start to get murdered trying to get close enough to throw a knife at someone.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 5, 2009)

i get loads of knife kills in COD4, thats getting right up and stabbing them,

if you can do it from a distance then that would be awesome...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 5, 2009)

might get this also

http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...-Xbox-360-Wired-Controller-Black/Product.html


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> might get this also
> 
> http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...-Xbox-360-Wired-Controller-Black/Product.html



That does look quite cool


----------



## Pingu (Oct 5, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i get loads of knife kills in COD4, thats getting right up and stabbing them,
> 
> if you can do it from a distance then that would be awesome...


 

aye stabby death in cod4 is good

esp when you have snuck up ona sniper and then







with your best stabbing knife


funnily enough young bob the stabby character is called roberto...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> look at stuff in the dark noob.



surely a torch would be much cheaper

infact i already have a few


----------



## Pingu (Oct 5, 2009)

cunts have delayed the release on PC until November 24th

wankstains


still at least i havnt booked any time off work


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 5, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Until you start to get murdered trying to get close enough to throw a knife at someone.



i've run round very busy maps getting kill after kill as people struggle to hit a moving target but i can run at them and knife them to instant death, on hardcore and regular gametypes

throwing will mean even more pain can be handed out


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> Throwing knives!!!
> 
> I'll say that again.. Throwing. Knives. Just the thing to take out campers



Why not just take out your pistol and shoot them in the head?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i get loads of knife kills in COD4, thats getting right up and stabbing them,...



That's different, though. A lot of stabbing happens when you go around a corner, for instance, and somebody's right there. Sudden situations where the person is within arm's reach. 

If you can throw a knife, you can throw hot lead.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> look at stuff in the dark noob.



My kid used to swear by night vision in that ship map. I used it for a long time, then stopped. I could see better, and got a higher score, without the night vision. 

Damned kids.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> i've run round very busy maps getting kill after kill *as people struggle to hit a moving target *





You playing with really little kids or something?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 5, 2009)

nope, clans, not saying i don't get killed, but when you run at someone and have no intention of shooting them you'd be surprised how close you can get


----------



## Pingu (Oct 5, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That's different, though. A lot of stabbing happens when you go around a corner, for instance, and somebody's right there. Sudden situations where the person is within arm's reach.
> 
> If you can throw a knife, you can throw hot lead.


 

knife will be quiet though and if you dont have a supressor its could be a handy way of getting a ranged kill silently


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2009)

There's also something very neat about killing someone with a knife. It just smacks of pwnage.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> nope, clans, not saying i don't get killed, but when you run at someone and have no intention of shooting them you'd be surprised how close you can get



Me and my P90 say otherwise.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pingu said:


> knife will be quiet though and if you dont have a supressor its could be a handy way of getting a ranged kill silently



How many shots you need to kill someone?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There's also something very neat about killing someone with a knife. It just smacks of pwnage.



Also, the sound used in the game re: knifing, is quite satisfying.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> nope, clans, not saying i don't get killed, but when you run at someone and have no intention of shooting them you'd be surprised how close you can get



Sometimes, using the martyrdom perk, I'll give up on trying to shoot a 'nest' of bad guys, and just try to run in there as close as possible, and blow them up. Usually, I don't get close enough.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 5, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> How many shots you need to kill someone?


 


sometimes you need a silent kill. esp in S&D if you are last man left and are outnumbered.

this is even more true in clan matches where giving your position away can have a big infuence on the game. 

i will normally use a supressed g3 or M4 in a clan match but having a throwing knife will mean i could not have to sacrifice the range and still be able to deliver a silent ranged kill


plus tehre is something satisfying about getting all stabby on somone


----------



## Pingu (Oct 5, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Sometimes, using the martyrdom perk, I'll give up on trying to shoot a 'nest' of bad guys, and just try to run in there as close as possible, and blow them up. Usually, I don't get close enough.


 

you would last about 30 secs on most servers I play on before you got kicked or banned... 


but might be worth it to hear the indignation in some peoples voices 


on a lot of PC hardcore servers Marty is banned, as are hopping, noob tubes and last stand.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 6, 2009)

and the p90 is the weapon of choice for people that can't shoot 

get down on your knees and spray!!!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pingu said:


> sometimes you need a silent kill. esp in S&D if you are last man left and are outnumbered.
> 
> this is even more true in clan matches where giving your position away can have a big infuence on the game.
> 
> ...




Ok. I don't play search and destroy, nor do I play in a clan. And yes, stabbing can be satisfying.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pingu said:


> you would last about 30 secs on most servers I play on before you got kicked or banned...
> 
> 
> but might be worth it to hear the indignation in some peoples voices
> ...



Personally, I'd ban juggernaut before those other things.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> and the p90 is the weapon of choice for people that can't shoot
> 
> get down on your knees and spray!!!



I've used it, but going through the prestige levels, I like to try out different guns for each level. Right now, it's a good old AK 47.

Sometimes I might give in though, and create a class with overkill, and a p90 as the secondary weapon. Right now, I've just got a pistol as a secondary.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> and the p90 is the weapon of choice for people that can't shoot
> 
> get down on your knees and spray!!!



Here in Canada, we call it 'spray and pray'.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 6, 2009)

yer same here, just wanted to rephrase it for comedic effect!!  

I will have to look out for some urban codmw2 action when it's out, just started playing codwaw after a break to get me in the mood, will probably play a bit more MW too when my mate reinstalls it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> yer same here, just wanted to rephrase it for comedic effect!!
> 
> I will have to look out for some urban codmw2 action when it's out, just started playing codwaw after a break to get me in the mood, will probably play a bit more MW too when my mate reinstalls it.



I find waw to be boring.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 6, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Personally, I'd ban juggernaut before those other things.


yep. stupid perk.

and fix the noobtubes.

bet they don't though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> yep. stupid perk.
> 
> and fix the noobtubes.
> 
> bet they don't though.



The only good thing about a noobtube, is once they fire, they can't fire again quickly, and there's a smoke trail leading right back to them.

Assuming you haven't been blown to bits in the meantime.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 6, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Me and my P90 say otherwise.



a noob gun that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> a noob gun that.



I'm old, and my eyesight is too bad for all that single shot shit.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't mind if the fuckwits at infinity ward had bothered their arses making the guns vaguely realistic, it's fair enough getting torn apart by a P90 or a shitty Scorpion at close quarters but when fuckers put a red dot sight on it and can snipe you at over 100 metres it's just stupid, likewise wankers using heavy machine guns. There really isn't enough difference in the weapons in COD because the makers have realised simplifying the game for retards gets more sales.

Oh and martyrdom and last stand are wankers perks.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I wouldn't mind if the fuckwits at infinity ward had bothered their arses making the guns vaguely realistic, it's fair enough getting torn apart by a P90 or a shitty Scorpion at close quarters but when fuckers put a red dot sight on it and can snipe you at over 100 metres it's just stupid, likewise wankers using heavy machine guns. There really isn't enough difference in the weapons in COD because the makers have realised simplifying the game for retards gets more sales.
> 
> Oh and martyrdom and last stand are wankers perks.



There has to be a little bit of fantasy, and the accuracy, red dot sight etc provides it.

I don't like last stand, because I can't ever kill anybody when I'm down there. I find martyrdom satisfying, because I like blowing up the person who shot me.

What can I say?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 6, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> There has to be a little bit of fantasy, and the accuracy, red dot sight etc provides it.
> 
> I don't like last stand, because I can't ever kill anybody when I'm down there. I find martyrdom satisfying, because I like blowing up the person who shot me.
> 
> What can I say?



I don't expect it to be an updated Operation Flashpoint or something but there needs to be a wider range of recoil and accuracy amongst the guns, to give the game some balance and to make such a wide range of weapons actually mean something.

So you use Martyrdom because it takes no skill.

People like you are why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2009)

what fucks me off is people playing hardcore and using Martyrdom, becuase 9 times out of 10 they take a fooking team mate out also....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I don't expect it to be an updated Operation Flashpoint or something but there needs to be a wider range of recoil and accuracy amongst the guns, to give the game some balance and to make such a wide range of weapons actually mean something.
> 
> So you use Martyrdom because it takes no skill.
> 
> People like you are why we can't have nice things.



The general level of play has  advanced to the point that most people are smart enough to back up after they make a kill, so martyrdom doesn't get that many points.

But it's worth it for those rare times that you're watching on death cam, and some idiot runs right across your body.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 6, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> i've run round very busy maps getting kill after kill as people struggle to hit a moving target but i can run at them and knife them to instant death, on hardcore and regular gametypes
> 
> throwing will mean even more pain can be handed out



Banzai!

(sorry just finished single player COD World at War)


----------



## Pingu (Oct 6, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Personally, I'd ban juggernaut before those other things.


 

tbh in hardcore mode juggernaut doesnt make that much difference. helps if you are on the edge of an explosion or get winged by a small gun but if you are hit fair and square you are dead



thnings that piss me off are:


bunny hoppers
people who spam spawn with airstrikes\rpgs\nades in S&D
people who wallbang spawn points in S&D with m60s\saws\rpds with deep impact



funniest thing is when somone plays on a HC server for the first time and has also never played with Frendly fire on. watching them spray and pray and take out half their own team is well funny


----------



## The Boy (Oct 6, 2009)

Pingu said:


> thnings that piss me off are:
> 
> 
> bunny hoppers
> ...



I didn't understand most of that.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 7, 2009)

god, you can't go in a server without that as rules these days. I no fan of such behaviour but it does get tedious when it has to be 'da rules'

i agree JC2, waw is a bit dull, the new maps are just about keeping it entertaining, but only just. Played it for 2 nights now and its more fun rippping the piss out of some of the dicks on there than playing sometimes!!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 7, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> god, you can't go in a server without that as rules these days. I no fan of such behaviour but it does get tedious when it has to be 'da rules'
> 
> i agree JC2, waw is a bit dull, the new maps are just about keeping it entertaining, but only just. Played it for 2 nights now and its more fun rippping the piss out of some of the dicks on there than playing sometimes!!



I'm glad servers have those rules, if people can't be trusted to play the game with a modicum of self respect then they will be forced to.

It would also help if Infinity Ward actually balanced the game, though they are unlikely too as keeping it cheap and noob friendly attracts the lowest common denominator.

And yes I am a games snob.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 7, 2009)

yer, to be fair, I don;t mind rules, to keep things balanced, but some servers just have rule after rule after rule

maybe i just had a bad night in the game.. got told off for camping with an MG when the dogs where running around, but all i was doing was backing into a corner to shoot them without getting bitten in the arse!! Not my fault if you run with the dogs!

now, i think i am a games Noob!!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 7, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> yer, to be fair, I don;t mind rules, to keep things balanced, but some servers just have rule after rule after rule
> 
> maybe i just had a bad night in the game.. got told off for camping with an MG when the dogs where running around, but all i was doing was backing into a corner to shoot them without getting bitten in the arse!! Not my fault if you run with the dogs!
> 
> now, i think i am a games Noob!!



Dogs in the multiplayer?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 7, 2009)

also they need to tone down the grenades, it's shit how people just run around blindly throwing them, makes the game too random.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Playing on a ps3, I'm not involved with all these server rules. People pretty much do what they want. Some things tick me off, but in general, I enjoy the game enough, that it more than outweighs the irritants for me.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 7, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Dogs in the multiplayer?



Sry, was talking about playing COD waw earlier, i meant that


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 7, 2009)

revol68 said:


> also they need to tone down the grenades, it's shit how people just run around blindly throwing them, makes the game too random.



What are they supposed to do? I think that's fairly realistic. Nobody likes getting blown away by a grenade, but no one would in real life, either, and in real life, I'm sure they get tossed in the darndest places.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 7, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Playing on a ps3, I'm not involved with all these server rules. People pretty much do what they want. Some things tick me off, but in general, I enjoy the game enough, that it more than outweighs the irritants for me.



PC gamers are far more anal about such matters, we like to think of ourselves as a cut above console casuals and as such there is an unwritten code of honour that would confuse a Samurai.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 7, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What are they supposed to do? I think that's fairly realistic. Nobody likes getting blown away by a grenade, but no one would in real life, either, and in real life, I'm sure they get tossed in the darndest places.



Well it's not like they've went for realism in anything else? Multiplayer games have always toned down nades precisely because of this imbalance, the more realistic combat sims have realistically powerful grenades but get round the issue because they also have wider, more open and realistic battle maps without such obvious choke points.

I just wish someone would make a new CounterStrike like it was in the pre Steam days, it was so refreshing having to work to get one kill, where running and shooting would give you little hope of hitting anyone let alone pulling off a head shot.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 7, 2009)

revol68 said:


> PC gamers are far more anal about such matters, we like to think of ourselves as a cut above console casuals and as such there is an unwritten code of honour that would confuse a Samurai.



Well, that must be nice for you. 

I've played a little CS on the computer, so I've been exposed to a bit of it.

Me, I just like to get home from work, shoot a few people, throw a few grenades... For me, there's enough rules etc irl. I don't need a ton of them when I'm at play.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 7, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Well, that must be nice for you.
> 
> I've played a little CS on the computer, so I've been exposed to a bit of it.
> 
> Me, I just like to get home from work, shoot a few people, throw a few grenades... For me, there's enough rules etc irl. I don't need a ton of them when I'm at play.



Yeah and we hate people like you because games are increasingly aimed not a PC nerds but at casual gamers who have no respect for the traditional codes and conduct.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 7, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I just wish someone would make a new CounterStrike like it was in the pre Steam days, it was so refreshing having to work to get one kill, where running and shooting would give you little hope of hitting anyone let alone pulling off a head shot.



I suspect part of the reason games like cod are so wildly popular, is because they're easier, it's easier to get kills. If you're buying FPS games, that's what you want.

If I want slow, measured strategy, I'll play chess.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 7, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yeah and we hate people like you because games are increasingly aimed not a PC nerds but at casual gamers who have no respect for the traditional codes and conduct.



Sorry.

The problem for you, is I had the fifty bucks in my pocket to get the game, and I could afford a ps3. So: here I am.  In your bases. Grenading your gamesnob asses.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 7, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I suspect part of the reason games like cod are so wildly popular, is because they're easier, it's easier to get kills. If you're buying FPS games, that's what you want.
> 
> If I want slow, measured strategy, I'll play chess.



The market debases everything!

You really can tell that Call of Duty was designed for near instant gratification, it's soo ridiculously hectic, and don't get me started on how fucking retarded air strikes and helicopters are.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 7, 2009)

"gun game" mod servers really sort the men from the noobs and can be a really nice change from the std game


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> You really can tell that Call of Duty was designed for near instant gratification,



Instant gratification is a bad thing?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> The market debases everything!
> 
> You really can tell that Call of Duty was designed for near instant gratification, it's soo ridiculously hectic, and don't get me started on how fucking retarded air strikes and helicopters are.


what on earth were you expecting?

and do stop whinging.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2009)

Well anyway...none of revolves posts have dented my interest or excitement for this game! Can't wait!!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 9, 2009)

All I'm saying is that whilst it is a good game it is massively overrated and fundamentally is a concession to casual gamer retards.

I especially find it odd how Awesome Bellends can slag off Halo whilst fapping himself over this.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 9, 2009)

revol68 said:


> All I'm saying is that whilst it is a good game it is massively overrated and fundamentally is a concession to casual gamer retards.
> 
> I especially find it odd how Awesome Bellends can slag off Halo whilst fapping himself over this.





I can't wait for this next version to come out!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 9, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I can't wait for this next version to come out!



fuck off


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/episode/gametrailers-tv/74?ep=74


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 9, 2009)

revol68 said:


> All I'm saying is that whilst it is a good game it is massively overrated and fundamentally is a concession to casual gamer retards.
> 
> I especially find it odd how Awesome Bellends can slag off Halo whilst fapping himself over this.


easy: halo is rubbish, CoD4 isn't.

I don't like games where i have to hunt around for wepaons spawns. I like that i start with everything I need. I also like customising my loadout, which you can't do in Halo. I don't like Halo's moonboot jumps either, and the map designs are bland bland bland.

You like Halo; I doesn't. Get over it you whinging old stoat.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> easy: halo is rubbish, CoD4 isn't.
> 
> I don't like games where i have to hunt around for wepaons spawns. I like that i start with everything I need. I also like customising my loadout, which you can't do in Halo. I don't like Halo's moonboot jumps either, and the map designs are bland bland bland.
> 
> You like Halo; I doesn't. Get over it you whinging old stoat.



Here here , Halo is hyped to the max with blandness thrown into the mix.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the Halo single player games, the online games I find a bit arcadey (and not in that cool way the old Quake 3 was either), plus I never seem to find anyone willing to use the tiniest amount of team work. MW games are a great deal more fun, more tactical, you get more committed players in terms of team work (again ime), and I find the online games seem to have more UK gamers. Which is nice.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 9, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> fuck off



all right, enough of that eh


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> fuck off


Last warning. Stop this random abuse.

(oops! FM got in first)


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bump!

Not long now 'til MW2 comes out  , surely I can't be the only person around here to be quite excited?


----------



## starfish (Oct 17, 2009)

Youre not. Wish there was a few more PS3 players on here though.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 17, 2009)

The version with the night vision goggles is an HMV exclusive (a forlorn Gamestation employee informed me of this)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not tempted to get the special edition, no sir not at all. I'm not tempted to get a mate to use is 30% staff discount to get it for me, no way...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 18, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> The version with the night vision goggles is an HMV exclusive (a forlorn Gamestation employee informed me of this)



this is true... i have had it on order since July


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 18, 2009)

My local Game is opening at midnight for MW2 , I'm quite tempted to go in dressed as a terrorist...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol I'm sure that will go down well with the local police!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 18, 2009)

I have an audit the day it comes out 

but i then have Weds-Sunday off work


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 18, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol I'm sure that will go down well with the local police!



I thought that too , but at the same time I thought that other people might have the same sort of idea.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2009)

What sort of stuff does a terrorist wear?

A red beret, and dirty black dungarees?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm gonna find and kill all of you (when Modern Warfare 2 comes out).


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 19, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What sort of stuff does a terrorist wear?
> 
> A red beret, and dirty black dungarees?



Well I have a gas mask , a balaclava , camo gear , some boots. Maybe not a terrorist but some military sort of person in general.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2009)

LOL! I would love to be there when you saunter into the shop in that get up!


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 19, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Well I have a gas mask , a balaclava , camo gear , some boots. Maybe not a terrorist but some military sort of person in general.



But do you have a Taliban hat?


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> But do you have a Taliban hat?



No


----------



## Pingu (Oct 23, 2009)

well no dedicated servers...

so thats a big fuck you to PC players who want regular multiplayer like they have now .. no clans.. no leagues

so given that a lot of PC players will only be buying it for the multiplayer thats a shit load of people who wont bother buying it then.

ok so you can do multiplayer a la x box live but thats not what a lot of PC players want.

hey ho will blow my money on  beer and curry


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Pingu said:


> well no dedicated servers...
> 
> so thats a big fuck you to PC players who want regular multiplayer like they have now .. no clans.. no leagues
> 
> ...



I wonder what the proportion of console players to PC players is?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 23, 2009)

Pingu said:


> well no dedicated servers...
> 
> so thats a big fuck you to PC players who want regular multiplayer like they have now .. no clans.. no leagues
> 
> ...



Hmm, yeah you have to host it on one of the machines in the MP group or use the IW Servers but I can see that they can then prevent cracked games logging in.  

This has to be a way things are going given the level of piracy on the PC platform.

I always buy games now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I wonder what the proportion of console players to PC players is?



I wondered this too...


----------



## Pingu (Oct 23, 2009)

and the backlash begins:

http://www.fourzerotwo.com/?p=745

aparantly there is an oline petiion with over 10k "signatures" already so a fair few pissed off people


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Pingu said:


> and the backlash begins:
> 
> http://www.fourzerotwo.com/?p=745
> 
> aparantly there is an oline petiion with over 100k "signatures" already so a fair few pissed off people



This IWNET sounds pretty handy to me.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 23, 2009)

its a good idea but the lack of any dedicated server support is really bad.

it means that say in a clan match (where at a serious level money can be involved for winning a league) one person could have a 0 ping (i.e. they are hosting the game) and someone else would have a 150 ping. this makes for avery unfair game. Also a lot of clan servers run 24x7 and have certain restrictions on whichat you can and cant do on them - not a big issue for the casual player but for a serious gamer these mods are very important. the in ability to run these mods is pissing a lot of people off. Clan matches etc for example will not be able to have a lot of the anti cheating stuff running which will really fuck up some leagues.

all in all the dumbed down "find me a game" option is fine but there is definately a need for dedicated server support as well.

cant find it atm but aparantly the big petition has over 500,000 signatures on it now.

thats a lot of potential lost revenue


----------



## Pingu (Oct 23, 2009)

something somone else just pointed out to me is relevant too

as a console gamer how would you feel playing against a PC gamer with a state of the art PC, a mouse with massive dpi and a keyboard with bound keys?

its going to allow him to piss all over a console player


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Pingu said:


> something somone else just pointed out to me is relevant too
> 
> as a console gamer how would you feel playing against a PC gamer with a state of the art PC, a mouse with massive dpi and a keyboard with bound keys?
> 
> its going to allow him to piss all over a console player



Unless the pc player is a shit player, in which case I'll be pissing on him.

Like they say, a mediocre driver in a Ferrari, is still a mediocre driver.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Also, I'll be lying on a sofa, shoes off, feet up, probably with me and the controller under a blanket, and the poor pc guy will be sitting up at a desk, like it was a day at work.

Poor guy deserves to win a couple of games, sort of as a consolation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2009)

Well anyway don't really give a shit as I'm only getting the xbox version.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 23, 2009)

lol

well i just cancelled my pre order

I was REALLY looking forward to this game too but without decent multiplayer support it has no interest for me


----------



## revol68 (Oct 23, 2009)

they better keep the dedicated servers the grade A fucks.

It's depressing witnessing the degeneration of the Call of Duty series from it's glorious PC only debut to a noob tastic piece of arcade crap.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 23, 2009)

nope they are gone as it currently stands

lots of pissed off people


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> they better keep the dedicated servers the grade A fucks.
> 
> It's depressing witnessing the degeneration of the Call of Duty series from it's glorious PC only debut to a noob tastic piece of arcade crap.



I guess the CoD world is just going to have to learn how to manage without the presence of all you gamer snobs.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Pingu said:


> nope they are gone as it currently stands
> 
> lots of pissed off people



I'll be sure to report back on what the game is like.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 23, 2009)

not arsed tbh johnny

i was only interested in the multiplayer aspect and as there isnt any (worth doing) the game no longer has any interest for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I guess the CoD world is just going to have to learn how to manage without the presence of all you gamer snobs.



Lol like CoD was ever some ultra fucking realistic sim!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol like CoD was ever some ultra fucking realistic sim!



Well it was never meant to be Operation Flashpoint but the first game atleast had decent weapons modelling with recoil, something infinity ward seem to have forgotten.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2009)

It was and always has been a game. The vast majority of players won't care about realism, it getting less real for firearms experts like yourself really doesn't matter.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It was and always has been a game. The vast majority of players won't care about realism, it getting less real for firearms experts like yourself really doesn't matter.



That's what I think. I'm playing a game. I don't really care too much if my sim gun has recoil that requires me to move the control stick just _so_.

If I want that level of realism, I'll play paintball, or I'll go and fire a real gun. Otherwise, I'll lie on the couch with a ps3 controller.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It was and always has been a game. The vast majority of players won't care about realism, it getting less real for firearms experts like yourself really doesn't matter.



lol firearms experts, i'm not some mental gun nut I just think that there should be actual differences between assualt rifles, submachine guns and heavy machine guns.

The first Call of Duty had it but it seems to have went out the window with Modern Warfare, hence dickheads having red sights on a P90 and picking people off over 100 metres.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pingu said:


> well no dedicated servers...
> 
> so thats a big fuck you to PC players who want regular multiplayer like they have now .. no clans.. no leagues
> 
> ...



I wonder if this IWNET is an attempt to control the number of PC people who play on pirated software.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I wonder if this IWNET is an attempt to control the number of PC people who play on pirated software.


 

thats part of the reasoning they give

but how many people play on chipped consoles?



from the clans we have talked to during tonights matches all have said not going to bother buying it now which is about 100 people just within the small part of codleague that we were playing against tonight.

lots of bad feeling amongst pc gamers who want more than just a casual game atm


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pingu said:


> thats part of the reasoning they give
> 
> but how many people play on chipped consoles?



I'll bet there's a lot more pirating of pc software than there is chipping of consoles.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pingu said:


> thats part of the reasoning they give
> 
> but how many people play on chipped consoles?
> 
> ...



You don't have to answer, but how many of that hundred are playing on a pirated game?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You don't have to answer, but how many of that hundred are playing on a pirated game?



I'd say none if they don't want to be limited to a small amount of cracked servers. 

Think about it for a minute, dedicated servers are ran and admined by players out of their own pocket, they are the people who create the massive online communities, leagues and clans, piracy is largely irrelvant to the issue of dedicated servers.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'd say none if they don't want to be limited to a small amount of cracked servers.
> 
> Think about it for a minute, dedicated servers are ran and admined by players out of their own pocket, they are the people who create the massive online communities, leagues and clans, piracy is largely irrelvant to the issue of dedicated servers.



Then why is this new IWNET created partly in response to software piracy?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Then why is this new IWNET created partly in response to software piracy?



It's not, it's just a lazy excuse to mask the fact it's aimed at giving the publishers more control over mods etc and to encourage more and more slaes of DLC.

Infinity Ward will only hit their sales and increase piracy on the PC with this as it was the multiplayer side that deterred piracy, with it seriously gimped, server communities, clans and leagues wiped out it will remove a massive incentive to actually buy the game.

Also Amazon have just removed the all the reviews for Modern Warfare 2, which considering their whole 'anti censorship' posturing eg pro paedophile books etc, is a pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You don't have to answer, but how many of that hundred are playing on a pirated game?


 

none

you have to submit your guid to play in most leagues. you also have to have punkbuster installed and running.

the rules for most leagues are pretty strict on this to prevent people playing for more than one clan or running any hacks.

i rebuilt my pc recently and am having to level back up to 55 all over again. if i were to import my old profile punkbuster would pick it up and my account would end up banned from all servers runing punkbuster.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2009)

for console gamers this is probably fairly hard to grasp as the reasons for playing and the method of playing differ from the pc community.

this probably sums up one of the big underlying reasons why the pc community are so anti this



> Dedicated servers create community. Don't think of them as a piece of hardware. Think of them as a place. PC Gamer hosts servers for Team Fortress 2, Killing Floor, and yes, Modern Warfare. We have plenty of regulars who are looking forward to playing Modern Warfare 2 together. If we had dedicated server code, we would definitely host our own place - it's good for our readers, and it's good to create magazine loyalty. Every month, we'll join the servers to play with them. We don't have to swap friends contacts, or pray that our skill levels will broadly match. We just double click the server, and we're playing together. PC Gamer isn't alone - communities worldwide love hosting servers for their members. Peer-to-peer matchmaking stops that happening. Now, that specific group of fans simply can't play together. Even worse, without dedicated servers we can't enforce our 'don't be a dick' policy. We can't ban racist or homophobic players, nor can we appoint our own moderators to look after our community when we're not online.


 
from http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=225744&site=pcg


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2009)

I understand it full well being that I was a pc gamer for sometime...just isn't relevant to me now and I reckon there's more console players of than pc ones.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I understand it full well being that I was a pc gamer for sometime...just isn't relevant to me now and I reckon there's more console players of than pc ones.



and so your point is what?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> and so your point is what?



Obviously to obtuse for the likes of you.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Obviously to obtuse for the likes of you.



Or actually so inanely blunt that most people with wit would fail to notice it.

p.s. I remember you used to post on the football forums back when Chelsea were winning the league.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 25, 2009)

Pingu said:


> for console gamers this is probably fairly hard to grasp as the reasons for playing and the method of playing differ from the pc community.
> 
> this probably sums up one of the big underlying reasons why the pc community are so anti this
> 
> ...



Which is exactly why I prefer console. I played CS on the pc. What you get is a bunch of clannishness, pointless rules etc. And if as the article says, you just click and you're playing with your group again, well, I guess that's fine if you want to play with the same group all the time. I like the diversity of online console play.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Which is exactly why I prefer console. I played CS on the pc. What you get is a bunch of clannishness, pointless rules etc. And if as the article says, you just click and you're playing with your group again, well, I guess that's fine if you want to play with the same group all the time. I like the diversity of online console play.



yes you want your pickup andplay console experience, fair enough, no one is stopping you having it, god no one is even stopping people having it on the PC either, the problem is that most PC gamers prefer to play on dedicated servers so that they can have more control over the game, so that they can add features to better balance the game and also have control over their communities so they can actually ban lil racist, homophobic fuckers if they so wish or not if they are into that kind of thing.

The other issue is the online competitve gaming aspect and PC gamers just won't put up with shitty lag disadvantages whereby the host has a ping of 0 and other people are at about 100, most console gamers are clueless about such matters but people who take a great interest in graphics card benchmarks etc (eg pc gamers) aren't.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yes you want your pickup andplay console experience, fair enough, no one is stopping you having it, god no one is even stopping people having it on the PC either, the problem is that most PC gamers prefer to play on dedicated servers so that they can have more control over the game, so that they can add features to better balance the game and also have control over their communities so they can actually ban lil racist, homophobic fuckers if they so wish or not if they are into that kind of thing.
> .



That's fine. I'm a live and let live sort of person. 

You mean you don't like playing with people from clan 'KKK', or the ones constantly going on about niggers and spics?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That's fine. I'm a live and let live sort of person.
> 
> You mean you don't like playing with people from clan 'KKK', or the ones constantly going on about niggers and spics?



Every other time I've played Call of Duty on the 360 I've played someone called Whitepower or some such crap. Atleast on a decent dedicated servers the lil prick would get kicked now he could be the wanker hosting it and the game gets dropped when his mum calls him down for his dinner.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 26, 2009)

So what you're left with is a poor choice between teenage racists, and those who, in another life, would be the type of people obsessed with being behind the purple rope.

Nice.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 26, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> So what you're left with is a poor choice between teenage racists, and those who, in another life, would be the type of people obsessed with being behind the purple rope.
> 
> Nice.



well I'm not going to defend every nerd out there but the thing with dedicated servers is that when you find a group of people you get on with you can stick with it rather than you and your two mates getting lumped in with a bunch of muppets who sing down the headset etc nor will the game end as the host drops out cos his mum has walked into his room and he was meant to be doing his homework.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 26, 2009)

I appreciate what you're saying, but more than a few of your posts on this thread paint 'dedicated' PC gamers as a load of sad-yet-snobby creatures.

Point taken about the console experience of multi-player tho - PSN is better than Xbobx, which seems to have every roid-teen in the US yelling 'fag' all the time, but public servers are a pain


----------



## revol68 (Oct 26, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I appreciate what you're saying, but more than a few of your posts on this thread paint 'dedicated' PC gamers as a load of sad-yet-snobby creatures.
> 
> Point taken about the console experience of multi-player tho - PSN is better than Xbobx, which seems to have every roid-teen in the US yelling 'fag' all the time, but public servers are a pain



yeah but the console method of p2p is essentially one big giant hideous public server.

and yes PC gamers are a bit snobby but that is the same with any hobby or interest and in the most part they are justified, because casual console gamers like casual movie goers like shit.

"People like coldplay and voted for the Nazi's."


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 26, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I appreciate what you're saying, but more than a few of your posts on this thread paint 'dedicated' PC gamers as a load of sad-yet-snobby creatures.
> 
> Point taken about the console experience of multi-player tho - PSN is better than Xbobx, which seems to have every roid-teen in the US yelling 'fag' all the time, but public servers are a pain



Never played online on the PS3 but idiocy on xbox live ime is not that regular (outside of halo games!), also there's this great little feature called mute which helps.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 26, 2009)

This will have an online 3rd person mode  

like gears of war and stuff

just so you know like


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 26, 2009)

fen_boy said:


>


----------



## starfish (Oct 26, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never played online on the PS3 but idiocy on xbox live ime is not that regular (outside of halo games!), also there's this great little feature called mute which helps.



I find the PSN idiots tend to play the Hardcore games, so i dont.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 26, 2009)

on xbox you get much less hassle on Hardcore, it's way better anways..  but all i play now is HC S&D


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 27, 2009)

The news about dedicated servers depresses me. I'm not a console player, and not sure I ever will be, the control method just doesn't appeal to me, but I'm sure there will come a time when games just don't get released on the PC or are so locked up it will be pointless.

Like many pc gamers I enjoy the fact that I can choose where i play online and if i don't like a server I can go to another [I'm not 100% sure but this is not how console gaimgn works is it?]

I have also run clans with dedicated servers and I am in no way a hardcore gamer, but this sort of thing is so cheap and easy to do these days that it doesn't take much to start. I'm no expert on any of this but it really bugs me. It seems to be about much more that prevention of piracy and stopping cheating. Some of the stuff I have read is that it is to prevent the way COD4 was ruined by hackers but to be honest I saw little genuine hacking, and as someone that was not an experienced gamer when i started playing COD4 i cannot buy the fact that the cod4 server lists and servers were a scary unwelcoming place. I think I got asked to join a clan with in weeks of playing the game and was in one pretty quickly too. I found clan servers to be friendly places on the whole and not the insular places that the developers claim puts off first time players.

It seems strange, I think there is a level of PC experience that anyone playing a game like COD4 on the pc must have, due to the graphics requirements and such so I'm not sure who these people that had a negative experience are? The pc gamers that they are cutting off must be huge though?

Grr, just moaning now
 [/fed up]


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 28, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> The news about dedicated servers depresses me. I'm not a console player, and not sure I ever will be, the control method just doesn't appeal to me, but I'm sure there will come a time when games just don't get released on the PC or are so locked up it will be pointless.
> 
> Like many pc gamers I enjoy the fact that I can choose where i play online and if i don't like a server I can go to another [I'm not 100% sure but this is not how console gaimgn works is it?]
> 
> ...



See cartoon, above.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 28, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> See cartoon, above.



yes, because that cartoon is all that's needed in a discussion on a discussion board, how silly of me, back to your duvet JC. nothing for you here


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> See cartoon, above.



The thing about that cartoon JC is that it's taking the piss but also a bit serious at the same time, Penny Arcade mocks the nerds because it is one of them. In terms of gaming the removal of dedicated server support is a pretty big deal.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2009)

I think the cartoon is just taking the piss...


----------



## Pingu (Oct 28, 2009)

nah revol is right on this one.

am REALLY pissed off atm as its my birthday in a few weeks and now i have to think of something else for the missus to buy me. MW2 was a nice easy prezzie.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 28, 2009)

I asked the manager at my local Game today how many people had preordered Modern Warfare 2 . 553 in Blackpool alone  .


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 28, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> yes, because that cartoon is all that's needed in a discussion on a discussion board, how silly of me, back to your duvet JC. nothing for you here



Nah, it's not all that's needed, but somehow seemed apropos at the time.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 28, 2009)

Pingu said:


> nah revol is right on this one.
> 
> am REALLY pissed off atm as its my birthday in a few weeks and now i have to think of something else for the missus to buy me. MW2 was a nice easy prezzie.



Get MW2.

And a PS3.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 28, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> , back to your duvet JC. nothing for you here



You're right: it's pretty hard for a guy like me to keep up with the hard-charging, big swinging dicks of the pc gaming community.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 28, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You're right: it's pretty hard for a guy like me to keep up with the hard-charging, big swinging dicks of the pc gaming community.



there's only one dick i see around here, swinging his opinionated crap around and obviously not giving a toss about anyone else but himself..
good for you


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> there's only one dick i see around here, swinging his opinionated crap around and obviously not giving a toss about anyone else but himself..
> good for you



I was actually just having a bit of fun, with the reference back to the cartoon. It didn't mean you're not entitled to your opinion. It's just my way of doing things.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Oct 29, 2009)

Tbh this is now the first game I'm gonna be looking for a cracked version of.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 29, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Get MW2.
> 
> And a PS3.


 

and i will still have the problem of p2p online gaming but with the added disadvatage of having to use a shitty console as opposed to my lovely lovely ninja PC

mind you i guess i could then blame my noobness on having a shitty console as opposed to my just being shit


----------



## Pingu (Oct 29, 2009)

A Dashing Blade said:


> Tbh this is now the first game I'm gonna be looking for a cracked version of.


 

there is already talk about a cracked version that will allow severs. only problem is is that if the servers become popular then IW will find out about them and send the internet police round to perform cavity searches and beat people up


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2009)

Well been playing this all day, and it's awesome !!!

not taking it online yet tho, as i dont want a ban.. almost finished main solo thingy.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 31, 2009)

its been hacked on the 360 already. the french released it early (claiming they didnt understand the american month\day\wrong way round thing) and tehre are hacked versions already available. also heard a rumor that a PS3 crack is iminant


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah got it on the 360 last night 

finished the singel player, now got it online on old xbox with diff gamer tag 

25 kill streak FTW !


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dissapointed that it's been leaked , can people not wait 10 days?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 31, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Dissapointed that it's been leaked , can people not wait 10 days?



why are you dissapointed, do you won Activision or something?

FUck them, I hope it gets pirated to fuck since the cunts removed dedicated server support.

I for one won't be buying as I can play SP with a pirated copy and don't want to play a shitty online lag fest.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2009)

Any leaked PC versions doing the rounds yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Dissapointed that it's been leaked , can people not wait 10 days?



Why wait?

i have a real copy on order, im just getting a head start and used to he maps


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 31, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Why wait?
> 
> i have a real copy on order, im just getting a head start and used to he maps



Doesn't that sort of spoil the fun?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2009)

no


----------



## Pingu (Nov 1, 2009)

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1004243&page=1

the x box version is on the net already aparantly


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah got it on the 360 last night
> 
> finished the singel player, now got it online on old xbox with diff gamer tag
> 
> 25 kill streak FTW !



Its still showing as though your playing it on your normal gamertag on my gamerlist.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah got it on the 360 last night
> 
> finished the singel player, now got it online on old xbox with diff gamer tag
> 
> 25 kill streak FTW !



Ah...you can ignore my message via Xbox live then...yeah it shows you as you on my friends list too.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 1, 2009)

form an employee of IW (guy in our clans mates son or something just as tenuous)

pc version is already out there (se asia) so wont be long until thats hacked too.

so much for copy protection then...

fuck it am going to get a cracked version and do the single player stuff


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah i started playing it on my own tag.. fook it


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 1, 2009)

Well Im going to wait and buy it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2009)

Have it on pre order, can't wait!


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 2, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Well Im going to wait and buy it.



Some sense at last


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Well Im going to wait and buy it.



It comes out this week or something, doesn't it? I'll just continue with CoD4 till then.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2009)

week tomorrow.. or midnight if your into all that going down to game and 12:01 stuff....

there going to re-set the score boards next week anyway, so anything i do now will be wiped


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 3, 2009)

Is there a reason this game is being released on remembrance day?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2009)

unless rememberance day has changed to the 10th of November then no.....

i think its being released on the 10th as in American dates it will read 11/10/09


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 3, 2009)

> Dear AWESOME BOB
> 
> Your order’s in the post, and should be with you soon.  In case you need them, here are the details:
> 
> ...




Get in !


----------



## Boycey (Nov 3, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Get in !



how much?!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 3, 2009)

> Your order’s in the post, and should be with you soon



Isn't this a lie?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 3, 2009)

got the full one with the night vision gogs  

will have to wait and see


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2009)

Sweet, you got the night vision goggle one! Haha my girlfriend would literally kill me if I bought that, so had to settle for the metal edition with the download of CoD1...


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 3, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Sweet, you got the night vision goggle one! Haha my girlfriend would literally kill me if I bought that, so had to settle for the metal edition with the download of CoD1...



I didn't get the Renegade Edition of DJ Hero for similar reasons.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 3, 2009)

Boycey said:


> how much?!



fuck me


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

So following on from the No Dedicated Servers controversy Infinity Ward are further pissing off the PC gaming community with amazing shit like this in Q&A sessions.


> *Moriarte:* Ignoring IW.net, is the PC version a direct port of the console version?
> *Mackey-IW:* No, PC has custom stuff like mouse control, text chat in game, and graphics settings.



A shocking fall from grace by a company that made their name on the PC with COD.

This was a Must Buy for me prior to news of no dedicated server support, now I'm just going to pirate the shit out of it.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh and they've took the ability to lean out of the PC version too.

That's a major joke that is, the whole point of the Call of Duty series was that it wasn't simply run and gun but rather you had to take cover and pop out and shoot, trying to pin down the enemy.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## Boycey (Nov 4, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> fuck me



doubt i'm that expensive tbh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I didn't get the Renegade Edition of DJ Hero for similar reasons.



That is a sweet version though...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

> ...now I'm just going to pirate the shit out of it



Which funnily enough is why they're focussing on consoles instead...

There was a thread a whiles back about game piracy and to be honest I was initially 'Yeah, yeah' about it, but the scale of PC piracy is frightening if you're a developer, and while there is piracy on consoles, it's nothing like PC games.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Which funnily enough is why they're focussing on consoles instead...
> 
> There was a thread a whiles back about game piracy and to be honest I was initially 'Yeah, yeah' about it, but the scale of PC piracy is frightening if you're a developer, and while there is piracy on consoles, it's nothing like PC games.



except the 360 version of MW2 is up all over the internet and can be played online whilst the PC version isn't and when it is will be limited to the Single Player.

Piracy is a problem on the PC that is much overstated and in the case of Modern Warfare 2 is actually arse about face. Single player games get pirated to fuck, multiplayer ones don't as people want to play online and unless you play on a tiny amount of cracked server you can't. I was a cert to buy MW2 until I found out about the lack of dedicated servers, now it's just a single player game to me and I'll not be spending £40 quid on it, instead I'll pirate it and my money will be kept for the new Battlefield game in march.

If they don't think they can make money on the PC version of a game them don't make it, simple as that, don't make a shitty cut down version of it (normally released over 6 months after the console version) and then bitch when fuck all people buy it, especially when there are plenty of developers doing pretty damn well out of the PC market with proper games that aren't simplified shite for console retards who think CoD4 is the most realistic game ever and who can't tell the difference between a ping of 30 and 200.

Empire Total War, Team Fortress, Half Life 2, Battlefield 2, Sins of a Solar Empire, Stalker, Mass Effect and Dragon Age Origins are all good PC games and all have sold well.

Piracy is not the issue with what Infinity Ward/ Activision are doing to MW2 on the PC, infact they have said so themselves and as I said their removal of dedicated servers and pushing of match making will only increase the pirating of the game as many people who would have bought it for the multiplayer will not spend £40 on a 6hr long single player game with severely gimped online play.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

If i can be arsed (which I probably won't be) I'll find the relevant thread and several articles that were linked to in it, one of which has a guy from Inifinity Ward saying that piracy is a huge problem on the PC..

BTW, are the Battlefield games worth getting? I have a new PC and am itching for some crackers to get going with...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> If i can be arsed (which I probably won't be) I'll find the relevant thread and several articles that were linked to in it, one of which has a guy from Inifinity Ward saying that piracy is a huge problem on the PC..
> 
> BTW, are the Battlefield games worth getting? I have a new PC and am itching for some crackers to get going with...



Sorry did you read what I posted, Infinity Wards decision to remove dedicated server support has nothing to do with piracy the have said so themselves. Regardless of the problem of piracy on the PC what Infinity Ward are doing is actually going to make it more pirated, afterall shit multiplayer and 6hr single player campaign means easy download and finish, whilst a decent multiplayer with clans, leagues and server mods equals almost certain buy for anyone with more than a passing interest in the game.

Infinity Ward only took off because of PC gamers buying their stuff and they've turned round and flicked two fingers at them with not only the removal of the dedicated servers but in the insulting way in which they have addressed or dodged the issues raised by the gaming community that got them where they are. I mean telling PC gamers that p2p match making will provide just as good an experience as a dedicated server and that PC gamers will enjoy such "custom features" as mouse support, textchat in game and graphic settings, is just taking the piss.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Sorry did you read what I posted, Infinity Wards decision to remove dedicated server support has nothing to do with piracy the have said so themselves.



You know round here we call that a baseless assertion. KS has at least refereed to links that exist to back up his case, where's your proof they said this?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You know round here we call that a baseless assertion. KS has at least refereed to links that exist to back up his case, where's your proof they said this?



Sorry it's baseless is it?

KS links only say that piracy is a problem on the PC it says nothing about the removal of dedicated servers, and since you are such a cock here's the quote where Infinity Ward respond to the claim that IWnet was designed to stop piracy. I still don't see any links from Kyser, all I see is his pointing out that a guy from Infinity Ward said piracy is a problem on the PC.



> you said IWnet was created to help stop piracy, what do you say about the Xbox 360 version leaked and shared on torrent sites?
> 
> 02:10 Vince-IW
> IWnet was designed to make the MP experience on PC easier and more balanced.



Anyone with wit knows that the move to Steam was what was aimed at cutting down on piracy, the IWnet match making thing does nothing, infact p2p match making makes multiplayer piracy easier as anyone with a pirated copy of Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising can tell you or for that matter all the people playing the pirated 360 version online right now, y'know why? Because servers run a cd key check whilst p2p does no such thing.

I suggest you stick to talking about shit you know, like Chlesea (but only when they were winning the league).


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Pingu (Nov 4, 2009)

ps3 mag now also asking for dedicated server support for ps3 players.

http://www.playstationuniversity.com/petition-dedicated-servers-for-modern-warfare-2-1062/


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2009)

Console banned... lol

was an old one anyway so not worried, they didnt ban my gammertag... 

will finish it on veteran now, then play it online with the real one next week


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Pingu said:


> ps3 mag now also asking for dedicated server support for ps3 players.
> 
> http://www.playstationuniversity.com/petition-dedicated-servers-for-modern-warfare-2-1062/



Good stuff.

Seems to me Infinity Ward are holding back on the reviews for fear of a backlash from the more independent and critical games magazines.

One can only imagine what PC Gamer and the like will have to say about this.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 4, 2009)

tbh reviews will probably look something like this:

Single player :awesome

multiplayer: a bit shit compared to what PC gamers are used to

shame realy as this could easily have been game of the year


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Pingu said:


> tbh reviews will probably look something like this:
> 
> Single player :awesome
> 
> multiplayer: a bit shit compared to what PC gamers are used to



I dunno the editor of PC Gamer(uk) has came out against the removal of dedicated servers and the issue is one that goes way beyond simply one game and it's experience but is something of a watermark in PC gaming. I expect some very heavy criticism of Infinity Ward over this in the PC gaming press.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2009)

multiplayer is awesome.. FACT


----------



## Pingu (Nov 4, 2009)

not compared to what we pc gamers are used to though yeah if all you are used to is peer to peer stuff its probably ok but we are used to so much more - wouldnt you like more too?.

on a slight aside even though i am a bit miffed some people out there are taking this a bit too far


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Pingu said:


> not compared to what we pc gamers are used to though yeah if all you are used to is peer to peer stuff its probably ok but we are used to so much more - wouldnt you like more too?.
> 
> on a slight aside even though i am a bit miffed some people out there are taking this a bit too far



Yeah as much as I was laughing to see DICE take advantage of Infinity Ward's major balls up, it's only out of pure self interest, albeit one with better ramifications for PC gamers.

The people at DICE and indeed every other rival PC development team must be rubbing their hands in glee at how IW have managed to shoot themselves in the foot. I bet 3 months ago the makers of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 couldn't have imagined themselves knocking MW2 off the top spot for online FPS PC gaming, now they will walk it.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 5, 2009)

MW2 has been cancelled in favour of 'Gun Hero' which ships with a realistic AK 47 controller. Look out for downloadable Kill Packs containing 'Innocent Foreigner Shot Dead by Idiot Cops During Rampant Paranoia'. Complete band edition includes Sniper Rifle, Glock Pistol as well.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> MW2 has been cancelled in favour of 'Gun Hero' which ships with a realistic AK 47 controller. Look out for downloadable Kill Packs containing 'Innocent Foreigner Shot Dead by Idiot Cops During Rampant Paranoia'. Complete band edition includes Sniper Rifle, Glock Pistol as well.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 5, 2009)

Pingu said:


> ps3 mag now also asking for dedicated server support for ps3 players.
> 
> http://www.playstationuniversity.com/petition-dedicated-servers-for-modern-warfare-2-1062/


managed before without dedicated servers, there'll be no shortage of players so no shortage of decent hosts. Never had a problem playing cod online before so i can't see it starting now.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> managed before without dedicated servers, there'll be no shortage of players so no shortage of decent hosts. Never had a problem playing cod online before so i can't see it starting now.



You've never known any better.


----------



## creak (Nov 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


>



lol, sums it up perfectly. Fucking absurd decisions by IW. As was mentioned in an earlier post, there's no way in hell I'm paying up to £50 for a short and mediocre single player game, and irreparably broken multiplayer.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> You've never known any better.


doesnt really matter. cod4 was perfectly playable online.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> managed before without dedicated servers, there'll be no shortage of players so no shortage of decent hosts. Never had a problem playing cod online before so i can't see it starting now.



Yep.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep.



you play on consoles and therefore know nothing of proper online gaming, PC gamers have played on dedicated servers for over a decade and won't put up with shitty p2p connections and no mod ability.

If you are happy with shitty pings and the gameplay twisting netcode IW will use to get around it then fair enough, PC gamers expect better because they have known better.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 5, 2009)

the more i read about the pc version the more fed up I get. Single player better be worth it


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> the more i read about the pc version the more fed up I get. Single player better be worth it



Maybe worth taking to the high seas for.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Console banned... lol
> 
> was an old one anyway so not worried, they didnt ban my gammertag...
> 
> will finish it on veteran now, then play it online with the real one next week



I'm surprised it took em so long!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 5, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm surprised it took em so long!



I know some people not banned, anyway back on my main console now and just playinh DJ hero untill  my real copy comes


----------



## Pingu (Nov 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Maybe worth taking to the high seas for.


 

tbh thats what i am going to do. was fully prepared to buy this but am fucked if I am paying that much for what, to me, is a crippled game.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 5, 2009)

there was an online Q&A session with some people from infinity ward recently

a quick read through the transcript and the following sums up their understanding of PC based gaming

*



Question: Ignoring IW.net, is the PC version a direct port of the console version? 
Mackey-IW: No, PC has custom stuff like mouse control, text chat in game, and graphics settings.
		
Click to expand...

* 
well fuck me with a soggy kipper. They have custom stuff like using a mouse and keyboard. How have we managed all these years?

just goes to show how much they have thought about the PC side of things.



this one go me too



> What kinds of pings did you get during your IWNet testing and what do you say is an acceptable ping?
> Mackey-IW: I've been playing mainly with around 100ms ping and it was great.



oh yeah? using a dedicated server i am pissed off if i get a ping of above 40. having a quick look at our clan server tonight 24 players not one with a ping above 42, and that includes some players from cyprus and sweeden


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> you play on consoles and therefore know nothing of proper online gaming, PC gamers have played on dedicated servers for over a decade and won't put up with shitty p2p connections and no mod ability.
> 
> If you are happy with shitty pings and the gameplay twisting netcode IW will use to get around it then fair enough, PC gamers expect better because they have known better.


'proper' online gaming? As opposed to what, the pretend kind with my pretend game and fake internets?

NOONE is happy with shit connections. But i had no problems when i played cod4 on the 360. Lag just wasn't an issue, for other games it can be.

PC gamers can make up their own mind, but insulting console players is not the way to garner support.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> 'proper' online gaming? As opposed to what, the pretend kind with my pretend game and fake internets?
> 
> NOONE is happy with shit connections. But i had no problems when i played cod4 on the 360. Lag just wasn't an issue, for other games it can be.
> 
> PC gamers can make up their own mind, but insulting console players is not the way to garner support.



I'm not trying to garner your support, I'm telling you that you are a fuckwit who doesn't know what they are talking about. Nor am I insulting console gamers (i own a 360), I'm insulting idiots who don't see the issue with what IW have done because they a) have never known better and b) lack the ability to grasp issues that extend beyond their own gaming experience. 

And half the reason you don't notice lag is because you have never had anything better not to mention the netcode that IW use that whilst taking away obvious lag stutters and the like has a negative effect on the gameplay , like ever wonder how you died after you thought you'd got behind cover.

P2P matchmaking is not proper online gaming, it's a joke compared to dedicated servers.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 6, 2009)

do i have to have him on my side?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 6, 2009)

Pingu said:


> do i have to have him on my side?



oh I wouldn't be soo rude except Awesome Wells is a retard in general and Kid Eternity was a SWP twat and Chelsea glory hunter.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2009)

Pingu said:


> do i have to have him on my side?



Nah we're all gamers in the end despite the idiocy of people like him!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nah we're all gamers in the end despite the idiocy of people like him!



Well if we are 'all gamers' why are wankers like yourself so dismissive about the removal of dedicated servers, throwing out your inane shit about p2p being just fine?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'm not trying to garner your support, I'm telling you that you are a fuckwit who doesn't know what they are talking about. Nor am I insulting console gamers (i own a 360), I'm insulting idiots who don't see the issue with what IW have done because they a) have never known better and b) lack the ability to grasp issues that extend beyond their own gaming experience.
> 
> And half the reason you don't notice lag is because you have never had anything better not to mention the netcode that IW use that whilst taking away obvious lag stutters and the like has a negative effect on the gameplay , like ever wonder how you died after you thought you'd got behind cover.
> 
> P2P matchmaking is not proper online gaming, it's a joke compared to dedicated servers.



So much fail.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> So much fail.



He's great for comedy value though! He must be a 14 years old thinking he's a bad boi coming on here and telling us how lame we are...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'm not trying to garner your support, I'm telling you that you are a fuckwit who doesn't know what they are talking about. Nor am I insulting console gamers (i own a 360), I'm insulting idiots who don't see the issue with what IW have done because they a) have never known better and b) lack the ability to grasp issues that extend beyond their own gaming experience.
> 
> And half the reason you don't notice lag is because you have never had anything better not to mention the netcode that IW use that whilst taking away obvious lag stutters and the like has a negative effect on the gameplay , like ever wonder how you died after you thought you'd got behind cover.
> 
> P2P matchmaking is not proper online gaming, it's a joke compared to dedicated servers.



Jeez , calm down.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Jeez , calm down.



No let him go on, this is comedy gold!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 6, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Jeez , calm down.



Just because I call someone a fuckwit doesn't mean I'm not perfectly calm.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> He's great for comedy value though! He must be a 14 years old thinking he's a bad boi coming on here and telling us how lame we are...


His skillz are hardcor3. He would pwn us. Oh noes! ZOMG! Fear his ping!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 6, 2009)

on the matter of PC cod 4 v.2 I dont get this whole dedicated server thing. Basically can you still play i online multiplayer no hasles? Iam assuming yes, any other option would be financial self destruction

If the big whine is about lack of dedicated servers an only being allowed 18 players I'd say GOOD. If its more than 16 playrs on a COD4 map the games rubbish.. ANd I hate elitist clan servers full of twats.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> oh I wouldn't be soo rude except Awesome Wells is a retard in general and Kid Eternity was a SWP twat and Chelsea glory hunter.



whereas your just a dick


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> His skillz are hardcor3. He would pwn us. Oh noes! ZOMG! Fear his ping!



Totally!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 6, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> on the matter of PC cod 4 v.2 I dont get this whole dedicated server thing. Basically can you still play i online multiplayer no hasles? Iam assuming yes, any other option would be financial self destruction
> 
> If the big whine is about lack of dedicated servers an only being allowed 18 players I'd say GOOD. If its more than 16 playrs on a COD4 map the games rubbish.. ANd I hate elitist clan servers full of twats.



I may be a dick but atleast I'm not a dick spouting ill informed shite about something they don't understand.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Totally!



I wonder if we will see your glory hunting face in the football forum any time soon, considering Chelsea's current league position?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I wonder if we will see your glory hunting face in the football forum any time soon, considering Chelsea's current league position?



What the fuck are you on about?!  And the same goes for your SWP comment above you fucking moron! I've never been a member of any political party or member of any political organisation in my life!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I may be a dick but atleast I'm not a dick spouting ill informed shite about something they don't understand.



Yeah you are, you're an amusing little turd who's screaming like a teenage dickwad, empty can rattling the most and all that.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't feed the trolls. Especially the Trolls obsessed with being twattish on a computer game thread read by about 5 people.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Don't feed the trolls. Especially the Trolls obsessed with being twattish on a computer game thread read by about 5 people.



Can't help it, he's so fucking funny it's insane. It's like a cartoon character but without the charm.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah you are, you're an amusing little turd who's screaming like a teenage dickwad, empty can rattling the most and all that.



If your mental faculties are so stunted that you are unable to tell the difference between a ping of 30-50 and one of 150-300 then I pity you.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 6, 2009)

pull your pants back up and put it away... nobody wants to see your cock/ping.....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> If your mental faculties are so stunted that you are unable to tell the difference between a ping of 30-50 and one of 150-300 then I pity you.



Haha! You're such a cock!!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah but he has an awesome ping... and he's ub3r 1337 and shit... so dont ever forget that right?

I wish i was as awesome as him  if only i bought MW2 for my I7 940 with 6GB DDR ram, 3 gig  SLI GFX card and 50MB broadband... then just maybe... just maybe i could have looked cool with a ping of 1028012871028


----------



## revol68 (Nov 6, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah but he has an awesome ping... and he's ub3r 1337 and shit... so dont ever forget that right?
> 
> I wish i was as awesome as him  if only i bought MW2 for my I7 940 with 6GB DDR ram, 3 gig  SLI GFX card and 50MB broadband... then just maybe... just maybe i could have looked cool with a ping of 1028012871028



I dunno about cooler but you'd certainly look less like a know nothing fucktard if understood that the lower the ping the better.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah but he has an awesome ping... and he's ub3r 1337 and shit... so dont ever forget that right?
> 
> I wish i was as awesome as him  if only i bought MW2 for my I7 940 with 6GB DDR ram, 3 gig  SLI GFX card and 50MB broadband... then just maybe... just maybe i could have looked cool with a ping of 1028012871028



Hehe!



revol68 said:


> I dunno about cooler but you'd certainly look less like a know nothing fucktard if understood that the lower the ping the better.




It's called piss taking you twat everyone knows what a LPB is...


----------



## keybored (Nov 7, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't  What's that stand for?

I'm posh so I say "how is your latency this evening chap?".


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 7, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I dunno about cooler but you'd certainly look less like a know nothing fucktard if understood that the lower the ping the better.



we should hook up, you make me horny


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 7, 2009)

PS: Tesco FTW !!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2009)

WTF?? They selling it already??


----------



## Boycey (Nov 7, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> pull your pants back up and put it away... nobody wants to see your cock/ping.....



at least he's comfortable enough to post his ping under his real username.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 7, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> on the matter of PC cod 4 v.2 I dont get this whole dedicated server thing. Basically can you still play i online multiplayer no hasles? Iam assuming yes, any other option would be financial self destruction
> 
> If the big whine is about lack of dedicated servers an only being allowed 18 players I'd say GOOD. If its more than 16 playrs on a COD4 map the games rubbish.. ANd I hate elitist clan servers full of twats.




It would be financial madness, that's the bottom line.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 7, 2009)

revol68 said:


> If your mental faculties are so stunted that you are unable to tell the difference between a ping of 30-50 and one of 150-300 then I pity you.


the only ping i get is the one in my head from reading what you write.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 7, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I dunno about cooler but you'd certainly look less like a know nothing fucktard if understood that the lower the ping the better.


there's a meme in here somewhere...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 7, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> WTF?? They selling it already??


can't really blame them, they can afford to take the fine for breaking street date and they'll make a killing even if a loss leader I would think. I don't approve, but I find myself not caring - even though it's tescos. I preordered mine anyway so it should arrive monday providing game aren't in fact asking couriers to hold till the 10th.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 7, 2009)

Boycey said:


> at least he's comfortable enough to post his ping under his real username.



you what now?


----------



## keybored (Nov 7, 2009)

Boycey said:


> at least he's comfortable enough to post his ping under his real username.



Ahahahaha!!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 7, 2009)

PS this is £26 in Sainsburys on the 360


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 7, 2009)

Tescos won't be making any friends with the specialist game retailers then. Bit of a cheek really, but I'm not going to Holborn to buy a video game and i've already got it on order so.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 7, 2009)

It's from Cardiff as am i, they just have the head office address on the recipts for some reason, the local store one is on the other side


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2009)

Sainsbury too? Lol so much for launch date...good price too.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 7, 2009)

bob are the selling it in tesco and sainsbury's already?

I need answers


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 7, 2009)

nope they sold it but wouldnt let me have it, i could have kicked off but couldnt be arsed as i have it already *cough cough *


----------



## sim667 (Nov 7, 2009)

gah.... proper got my hopes up then, i'd made my excuses that i was going to tesco to buy milk


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I tried to bribe the manager at my Game store...failed miserably


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 7, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> It's from Cardiff as am i, they just have the head office address on the recipts for some reason, the local store one is on the other side


I don't live in cardiff either


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 7, 2009)

So is this out yet or what? I am seriously skinto at the moment but could buy this and the eat the cat..


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 7, 2009)

some people have got it legit already mail order.

its not on sale till midnight monday in shops, £26 is best deal so far...

some people playing online with copys already also. ( but high risk of ban )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> So is this out yet or what? I am seriously skinto at the moment but could buy this and the eat the cat..



Eat the cat, you can't miss out on the fun we're gonna all posting about.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 8, 2009)

fuck me, who wants to be asked to work at midnight to sell video games to the sweaty masses (only for them to be mugged on the way home on the night bus )

I'm waiting for the inevitable news item which will label this as brain eating evil filth making people violent as they stab each other waiting in the queues


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 8, 2009)

It comes out here on Wednesday, I think.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 8, 2009)

Today, the point values on CoD4 are doubled, but every map is laggy. I figure it's a plot to make you want to go out and buy the next version.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 8, 2009)

I read a review of MW2 and there is no option for dedicated servers, if the original host leaves, the game pauses for 5 seconds whilst a different host is chosen by the game. It all sounds a bit clumsy.

"We thought the lack of dedicated servers was bad, but now we can add the lack of console commands, the inability to have a say in who hosts the game, a lengthy pause while the game migrates to a new host if the currently selected host quits, no leaning, no option to record matches, and no way to kick or block trouble players, hackers, or cheaters." arstechnica


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 8, 2009)

nah the new host thing is way better than the whole game stopping when they leave...

only takes 10-15 seconds to pick new host... awesome feature


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> nah the new host thing is way better than the whole game stopping when they leave...
> 
> only takes 10-15 seconds to pick new host... awesome feature



eh how is that awesome, there was no such stopping or waiting on dedicated servers.

You would eat shit cos you don't know any better.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 8, 2009)

It's a good feature for the 360/PS3.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> It's a good feature for the 360/PS3.



not as good as dedicated servers.

doesn't Killzone on the PS3 use dedicated servers?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> eh how is that awesome, there was no such stopping or waiting on dedicated servers.
> 
> You would eat shit cos you don't know any better.



LOOK AT MY MASSIVE COCK ! 

well done


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2009)

See? Comedy gold!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> not as good as dedicated servers.
> 
> doesn't Killzone on the PS3 use dedicated servers?


yeah, but you're not invited because you smell of wee.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 8, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Today, the point values on CoD4 are doubled, but every map is laggy. I figure it's a plot to make you want to go out and buy the next version.


 

or play on a dedicated server.

revol mentioned it (in his own special and sensative manner) but this is one of the problems with p2p gaming. 

no lag etc on any of the COD4 servers i have been on this weekend. same old low pings and smooth gameplay.

which is one of the reasons I want dedicated servers if i am going to play multiplayer mw2



B0B2oo9 said:


> nah the new host thing is way better than the whole game stopping when they leave...
> 
> 
> 
> only takes 10-15 seconds to pick new host... awesome feature




or have no pause if playing on a dedicated server.

i reckon IW will release a "server version" at some point for say £100 

the cynical part of me also reckons that they will add in some extra content (for a fee) too in the near future


----------



## starfish (Nov 8, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Today, the point values on CoD4 are doubled, but every map is laggy. I figure it's a plot to make you want to go out and buy the next version.



I did wonder why that was happening.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't have a problem with anything apart from the random server allocation, knowing Virgin they'll probably find a way to fuck it up.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 8, 2009)

nah its just trying to get you used to how it will be on MW2


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I don't have a problem with anything apart from the random server allocation, knowing Virgin they'll probably find a way to fuck it up.



There is no server allocation, there are no servers at all, just hosting off the back of your shitty home connection.

512k upload for the vast majority, nevermind the processing demands, it will be a shitty lag fest just like every other game on the PC to try pimping p2p hosting.


----------



## CJohn (Nov 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, why exactly would IW opt for p2p hosting as oppsed to dedicated servers? Is there some benefit for them in doing this?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

CJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity, why exactly would IW opt for p2p hosting as oppsed to dedicated servers? Is there some benefit for them in doing this?



More control and no mods = more opportunity to sell overpriced DLC.

Or so they reckon, won't turn out that way though, PC gamers aren't generally as stupid as the tweenies who whinge at their parents to pay for such shit on the consoles.

Expect MW2 to be the most pirated game in history, will be even funnier if they add dedicated server support on cracked servers.

I was playing that Operation FlashpointR on the PC and it's that crappy p2p and it's pretty close to dead in multiplayer, all the pings are in the 200's.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> More control and no mods = more opportunity to sell overpriced DLC.
> 
> Or so they reckon, won't turn out that way though, *PC gamers aren't generally as stupid as the tweenies who whinge at their parents to pay for such shit on the consoles.*
> 
> ...



Arse.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 8, 2009)

This ^ x 1000


----------



## CJohn (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> More control and no mods = more opportunity to sell overpriced DLC.
> 
> Or so they reckon, won't turn out that way though, PC gamers aren't generally as stupid as the tweenies who whinge at their parents to pay for such shit on the consoles.
> 
> ...



I imagined it was about control, its pretty self defeating though isn't it?! Given that giving people the freedom to make it their own or whatever increases the longevity. Having said that p2p is surely more user friendly in a mass markety way. 

Yeah Flashpoint is getting a lot of stick. I have it on the ps3, its enjoyable but nothing compared to the original. Seems the pc version is a port then. Would love to try arma 2...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Arse.



Oh come one, it's true, PC gamers aren't mugs, they aren't used to nor willing to pay for some half arsed DLC when they are used to having free mods and maps.

Console gamers have never known better than what they are being offered.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 8, 2009)

sweeping generalisations FTW !


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Oh come one, it's true, PC gamers aren't mugs, they aren't used to nor willing to pay for some half arsed DLC when they are used to having free mods and maps.
> 
> Console gamers have never known better than what they are being offered.



If you don't like it , don't play it? Simple.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

CJohn said:


> I imagined it was about control, its pretty self defeating though isn't it?! Given that giving people the freedom to make it their own or whatever increases the longevity. Having said that p2p is surely more user friendly in a mass markety way.
> 
> Yeah Flashpoint is getting a lot of stick. I have it on the ps3, its enjoyable but nothing compared to the original. Seems the pc version is a port then. Would love to try arma 2...



Nah p2p is not more user friendly at all, it takes far longer to get into a game for a start, there is no user side control ie the lil prick who has been team killing and calling everyone a jew nigger fag is immune from being kicked and even worse the lil fuck might be the host.

The only people it might be more user friendly too are mental subnormals who can't use a server list, something anyone capable of installing a game on a PC should hardly be struggling with.

Even then if their true interest was to be user friendly they could have easily had a match making (quick match) option alongside the usual server list.

It's not just the lack of dedicated servers though, they've removed the console and the lean function. It is essentially a 360 port now.

The new Flashpoint is pretty much shit, ArmA is much closer to it but suffers from poor optimisation and some rather left field control settings.

Have you playe Fallout 3 yet, that's a proper game!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> If you don't like it , don't play it? Simple.



Surely you mean don't pay for it?

I won't be, I'll take to the high seas to sample the 6hr Single Player campaign and then wait for clever people to hack the code and provide cracked dedicated servers. Without a decent multiplayer experience there is no reason for me to spend £35 on it.

I'll also be buying the new Battlefield instead.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Surely you mean don't pay for it?
> 
> I won't be, I'll take to the high seas to sample the 6hr Single Player campaign and then wait for clever people to hack the code and provide cracked dedicated servers. Without a decent multiplayer experience there is no reason for me to spend £35 on it.
> 
> I'll also be buying the new Battlefield instead.



Good for you.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> sweeping generalisations FTW !



Of course I'm speaking in generalisations you inane clown, how fucking else could one make meaningful differentiations between groups made up of millions of individuals.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Good for you.



The only excuse for your banality would be that the numbers in your name refer to your date of birth.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry what i meant was well done you just won the thread


----------



## CJohn (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Have you playe Fallout 3 yet, that's a proper game!



Nah, was going to get it but heard it was much better on the xbox so didn't bother. I'd heard a lot of the problems with arma 2 had be fixed with subsequent patches. 

On the console to PC port thing, its a shame but it seems like thats the way its going. In fact that was one of the reasons I decided against upgrading and went for a console  (oh and also as I wanted blueray).


----------



## Pingu (Nov 8, 2009)

to quote from platoon:

 Day by day I struggle to maintain not only my strength but also my sanity. It's all a blur. I have no energy to write. I don't know what's right or wrong anymore. The morale of the men is low, a civil war in the platoon. Half the men with Elias, half with Barnes. There's a lot of suspicion and hate. I can't believe we're fighting each other, when we should be fighting them.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> The only excuse for your banality would be that the numbers in your name refer to your date of birth.



Do grow up , it's a video game.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Do grow up , it's a video game.



it could be a marshmallow and it wouldn't change the fact that some of us are right and others are wrong.

anyway you jumped into this argument of your own free will, so don't act like you are above it all.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

CJohn said:


> Nah, was going to get it but heard it was much better on the xbox so didn't bother. I'd heard a lot of the problems with arma 2 had be fixed with subsequent patches.
> 
> On the PC port thing, its a shame but it seems like thats the way its going. In fact that was one of the reasons I decided against upgrading and went for a console  (oh and also as I wanted blueray).



Sell out fuck. 

Yeah the PS3 version is slightly inferior to the Xbox but the game is soo good that it will hardly matter.

I'd lend you my xbox and my copy of Fallout 3 for your PS3 and MGS4 (if you own it).


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> it could be a marshmallow and it wouldn't change the fact that some of us are right and others are wrong.
> 
> anyway you jumped into this argument of your own free will, so don't act like you are above it all.



Regardless of whether you think you're right or wrong the game will sell millions anyway. So who wins in the end?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Pingu said:


> to quote from platoon:
> 
> Day by day I struggle to maintain not only my strength but also my sanity. It's all a blur. I have no energy to write. I don't know what's right or wrong anymore. The morale of the men is low, a civil war in the platoon. Half the men with Elias, half with Barnes. There's a lot of suspicion and hate. I can't believe we're fighting each other, when we should be fighting them.



Fuck that hippy shit, the point is who is right and who is wrong. 

I know I'm right, I know you are right and I can't be bothered being polite to idiots on here who know fuck all yet feel the need to pass inane comment.


----------



## CJohn (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'd lend you my xbox and my copy of Fallout 3 for your PS3 and MGS4 (if you own it).



I think you still owe me from having my ps1 for a whole summer many moons ago, so drop wound your xbox and we'll call it even  .


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Regardless of whether you think you're right or wrong the game will sell millions anyway. So who wins in the end?



Of course the game will sell millions in the end, so what Transformers packs the box office, it's still retarded shit of fuck all merit.

Saying that if Infinity Ward didn't care at all about PC sales they wouldn't release it on it at all, so clearly anything that hurts these sales (whilst being a small section of the market) helps send a message. 

Regardless of what wins or not there is a simple principle here and it's that PC gamers with any wit aren't going to let themselves be sold an inferior product for a higher price.

Infinity Ward might no give a shit any more,having made their name off the back of PC gamers before fucking off but plenty of development houses will pick up on it and seek to move into gap in the market that IW have helped create. I mean prior to the news of the removal of dedicated servers most companies would have held little hope of eating into MW2's market share, now it's an entirely different matter.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

CJohn said:


> I think you still owe me from having my ps1 for a whole summer many moons ago, so drop wound your xbox and we'll call it even  .



pff I had it for 2 weeks, toad and liam had it the rest.

actually if your PC isn't a total piece of shit it could well run it.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Fuck that hippy shit, the point is who is right and who is wrong.
> 
> I know I'm right, I know you are right and I can't be bothered being polite to idiots on here who know fuck all yet feel the need to pass inane comment.


 

no tbh the point is you are acting like a dick. 

if there is going to be any chance of IW releasing dedicated server support then the PC gamers will need the console players to be on our side. alienating them is as good an idea as putting wet work on a free for all map rotation.

all you are suceeding in doing is making yourself as popular as you are on discussions on football in the sports forum.


----------



## CJohn (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> pff I had it for 2 weeks, toad and liam had it the rest.



Well two weeks will do me then. 



revol68 said:


> actually if your PC isn't a total piece of shit it could well run it.



I upgraded for HL2 but no change since then..


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Pingu said:


> no tbh the point is you are acting like a dick.
> 
> if there is going to be any chance of IW releasing dedicated server support then the PC gamers will need the console players to be on our side. alienating them is as good an idea as putting wet work on a free for all map rotation.
> 
> all you are suceeding in doing is making yourself as popular as you are on discussions on football in the sports forum.



Oh wise up, this naive notion of some hilarious united front of gamers or whatever is just fantastist wank. 

The game will sell like hot shit off a shovel on the consoles and forcing myself to be polite to some idiots I know or care little for on an internet forum will make no difference to it.

The only thing that will make a difference is PC sales being down and even then it might be meaningless if Infinity Ward just decide to ditch the PC market full stop. What is important (in so much as anything to do with video games, movies or books can be deemed important) is that there is a message sent to other pc game developers that we aren't mugs and won't put up with dog shit sold as nutella.

As for looking a dick, who gives a fuck it's a stupid internet forum filled people I will never meet, all we are is a username and some words on a screen and as such the only thing that really matters is the force of argument.

Anyway as I said I'm being rude to Awesome and Kid Eternity because of past form and Bob is just being an inane prick on this thread.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> sweeping generalisations FTW !



Tell me about. All my gamer friends play on their pc and their consoles. Revol is creating false divide. When really it's all us gamers on one side and snotty nosed little dicks like him on the other!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 8, 2009)

i have a wicked PC but i play on the X-box as it's more fun.. 

yeah MW2 might be awesome if i instaled it on this mofo, but i like playing on the TV and chatting with my mates 

I'm aware that this makes me a loser and stuff


----------



## CJohn (Nov 8, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tell me about. All my gamer friends play on their pc and their consoles. Revol is creating false divide. When really it's all us gamers on one side and snotty nosed little dicks like him on the other!



In fairness, PC gamers are usually a little more discerning IME...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tell me about. All my gamer friends play on their pc and their consoles. Revol is creating false divide. When really it's all us gamers on one side and snotty nosed little dicks like him on the other!



I have a console as well you nob.

If you actually give a shit about gamers in general then why were you being such a snotty twat of an apologist for Infinity Ward's gimping of the PC release?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i have a wicked PC but i play on the X-box as it's more fun..
> 
> yeah MW2 might be awesome if i instaled it on this mofo, but i like playing on the TV and chatting with my mates
> 
> I'm aware that this makes me a loser and stuff



No making excuses for Infinity Ward's removal of dedicated server support for the PC or posting inane shite like "it's fine on the consoles, get over it, call a whambulance etc" makes you a twat, not playing on a console.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2009)

CJohn said:


> In fairness, PC gamers are usually a little more discerning IME...



My experience is obviously different.*shrugs*

anyway this thread is about mw2 not that idiot revol and his revolutionary love of corporations that allow him some occasional free stuff.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 8, 2009)

*Waves cock about*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> *Waves cock about*



Don't, you'll make the revolutionary hot!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> My experience is obviously different.*shrugs*
> 
> anyway this thread is about mw2 not that idiot revol and his revolutionary love of corporations that allow him some occasional free stuff.



Oh wise up, it should hardly come as a surprise that people who keep on top of PC gaming hardware should be a tad more discerning, I mean it is a simple fact of life that nerds will hold things within their area of interest to a high standard than those with a more casual interest.

Regardless of that, the fact is you and others made posts on here dismissing PC gamers criticisms of Infinity Wards decisions and acting as apologists for it. So yes, lets not make this about me and lets stick to actually discussing the actual facts of the issue, facts you've shown yourself ignorant of.


----------



## CJohn (Nov 8, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> My experience is obviously different.*shrugs*



I've always been a bit of a PC snob, so I'm not exactly impartial...Pc gaming is just a bit more DIY or something.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2009)

CJohn said:


> I've always been a bit of a PC snob, so I'm not exactly impartial...Pc gaming is just a bit more DIY or something.



I just like gaming, used to love playing counterstrike source with fellow urbanites on our dedicated server, but also love blasting fuckers online via the xbox. 

Really can't wait till my copy of MW2 arrives this Tuesday!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Oh wise up, it should hardly come as a surprise that people who keep on top of PC gaming hardware should be a tad more discerning, I mean it is a simple fact of life that nerds will hold things within their area of interest to a high standard than those with a more casual interest.
> 
> Regardless of that, the fact is you and others made posts on here dismissing PC gamers criticisms of Infinity Wards decisions and acting as apologists for it. So yes, lets not make this about me and lets stick to actually discussing the actual facts of the issue, facts you've shown yourself ignorant of.



What was that? You're a total wanker who has a great love of sucking Bill Gates' cock? Yeah we know that revolutionary dude!


----------



## CJohn (Nov 8, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really can't wait till my copy of MW2 arrives this Tuesday!



I wasn't going to buy it just now, but I know I'll cave and run out of work at lunch on tuesday...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2009)

CJohn said:


> I wasn't going to buy it just now, but I know I'll cave and run out of work at lunch on tuesday...



Got mine on pre-order.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 9, 2009)

24 hours to go


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 9, 2009)

Pingu said:


> or play on a dedicated server.
> 
> revol mentioned it (in his own special and sensative manner) but this is one of the problems with p2p gaming.
> 
> ...



That makes sense.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 9, 2009)

The host reconnect is a game killer;



This would really bug me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2009)

Jackobi said:


> The host reconnect is a game killer;
> 
> 
> 
> This would really bug me.




It's not as long as some suggest but yeah would be an irritant.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 9, 2009)

£26 in Sainsbury's. I've got it on pre-order at Game, think I won't be going there tho...

http://www.frugalgaming.co.uk/?p=11787


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 9, 2009)

mine got delivereds. no host migration was necessary.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just had a email to say its been dispatched VIA royal ail regardless of the fact they said they were going to send it not with royal mail


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Just had a email to say its been dispatched VIA royal ail regardless of the fact they said they were going to send it not with royal mail



Who you pre-ordered with? Play.com emailed me saying they are couriering and not using Royal Mail (in fact got another email in another email account from them using this as a marketing point for pre-ordering...)...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 9, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Who you pre-ordered with? Play.com emailed me saying they are couriering and not using Royal Mail (in fact got another email in another email account from them using this as a marketing point for pre-ordering...)...



amazon.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2009)

ive not pre-ordered , but popping out at lunch tommorrow. Hopefully there wont be so much of a demand for the pc version.......


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 9, 2009)

Call of Duty price war

Tescos doing it for £25, but you have to buy another top 20 title with it. Sainsbury's still looking the best deal and it's not an introductory price either.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 9, 2009)

That level...you (will) know the one...hmmmn.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 9, 2009)

BBC news
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8342589.stm


no mention of dedicated servers


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2009)

FUck knew i shoulda pre-ordered woulda had it today!

Going to asda with a couple mates for my geekist moment ever, queuing up for this shit haha, but buzzing like a bee with anticipation.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 9, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


>



eh? wtf is that on your head?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha that's fucking great!

Anyone else see the Keith Vaz 'outrage' over MW2?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 9, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haha that's fucking great!
> 
> Anyone else see the Keith Vaz 'outrage' over MW2?


no one, and certainly no one 3 posts above you


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 9, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> BBC news
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8342589.stm
> 
> 
> no mention of dedicated servers



No mention of ARMA II either which is based on VBS2.
"VBS2™ is used right now by military organisations worldwide including the US Army, USMC, ADF and UK MoD for mission rehearsal, tactical training and simulated combined arms exercises."

Far more threatening than some unrealistic fragfest..?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 9, 2009)

What is that thing on his head??!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> What is that thing on his head??!!!



Night vision goggles, they is teh cool!


----------



## Kanda (Nov 9, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Night vision goggles, they is teh cool!



You what???? 

They come with the game??!!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 9, 2009)

night vision gogs 

comes with the edition i got


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 9, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


>



"Go get 'em Ray!"


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2009)

Buzzzinnnnn, haha how is it bob? how the fuck did you pull away from it? 

I don't think I've ever been as excited about a game, it outdoes my anticipation for gta:sa when I was in secondary school, it feels like fucking Christmas!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2009)

It's totally like Christmas can't fucking wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2009)

Tomorrow? Tonight! 

Going out with a couple mates bout 11, get some munch, smoke a zoot and hope the cue ain't long haha


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2009)

Heh yeah for me it's tomorrow...


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> picture of the guy from silence of the lambs.




you geek.

and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm loving it.. have booked next 6 days off also, now that is sad...

my ping is awesome tho


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 9, 2009)

my ping is ok, but they seem to have stopped people playing online for the moment as it's not working properly. I'm assuming this will change at midnight. PS3 trophies aren't unlocking either.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> my ping is ok, but they seem to have stopped people playing online for the moment as it's not working properly. I'm assuming this will change at midnight. PS3 trophies aren't unlocking either.



How would you know if your ping is okay, since they conveniently display it in a bar system rather than an actual figure.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I'm loving it.. have booked next 6 days off also, now that is sad...
> 
> my ping is awesome tho



Nice!!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2009)

Turns out the local electronics stores are having a midnight opening for the release of CoDMW2 tonight. So: me, the kid and the kid's friend, off to EB Games at about 11:30.


Heh.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2009)

My kid says, 'they've got these night vision goggles you can get for $140. I say, 'no way: I've seen them online already, and they look freaking goofy!'


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> How would you know if your ping is okay, since they conveniently display it in a bar system rather than an actual figure.


ffs does it matter? I enjoy the game and it plays fine, so I'm happy. If the pc version sucks don't play it.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2009)

Game release is news:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8351370.stm



> While many gamers eagerly awaited its release, fans of Modern Warfare have expressed disappointment that the PC version will lack some of the tools and tweaks available in earlier editions.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2009)

If you happen to have a Makro trade account you can get it for £17.39 + vat http://www.makro.co.uk/servlet/PB/menu/1153441/index.html


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2009)

£25.99 in morrisons apparently http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/524265/morrisons-call-of-duty-modern-warfa


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 10, 2009)

Will have to wait til tomorrow as the Sainsbury at Ladbroke Grove sold out their last PS3 copy 3 people ahead of me in the queue!!  Apparently had a line stretching outside their carpark at 06:15 this morning!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 10, 2009)

mumbles274 said:


> game release is news:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8351370.stm


wot no ping!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2009)

Got it. 

Kid gets to play first, though.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 10, 2009)

i have it! sainsbury's in dalston had copies about half an hour ago. anyone looking to get it should find one that isn't open 24hrs if they want it


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2009)

So which of you sad-sacks were queueing at midnight then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2009)

Went online last night, 8 people on, all playing MW2 at 2am!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 10, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> So which of you sad-sacks were queueing at midnight then?



Queueing at midnight for a computer game to be released is just sad and pathetic. *









* Unless it's Halo, then it's ok.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone noticed that neither the hyped low prices at Sainsbury's and Morrisons include the PC version?  Doesn't look like they've even bothered to stock it...


----------



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuck it.. just bought the Prestige Edition


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Fuck it.. just bought the Prestige Edition



Is that the one with the goggles


----------



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Is that the one with the goggles



Yeah


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Yeah



Are they actually functioning night vision goggles?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2009)

Yup, up to 50ft


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2009)

There's two types of adult who own night vision goggles. Those that still live with their mother and those that keep their mother's corpse on a rocking chair in the attic.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Fuck it.. just bought the Prestige Edition


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 10, 2009)

well i was playing till 3:30am ... just woke up now, ruff as...

rabked up to lv 39 or something...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 10, 2009)

He he he


----------



## sim667 (Nov 10, 2009)

I bought a copy today incase my pre-order doesnt turn up...... ill return one or the other....

im working til 8, all i wanna do is go home and play!


----------



## Structaural (Nov 10, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> He he he





and the Onion reviews the forthcoming MW3:
link


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2009)

Got my copy from Asda, Sainsbury's had sold out.

e2a that might be the most boring post I've ever made on here.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> He he he



Haha that's great!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quick summary of trying to buy PC version of the game:

1st stop Sainsburys, £26 for consoles, £35 for PC, decided to check elsewhere in case it was cheaper
Game: hidden at back of shop, console formats on show as soon as you enter shop, £40... pass
Playstation: Hidden at back of shop,console formats on show as soon as you enter shop, £40...pass
Asda: What Call of Duty game? Didn't see anything of it on any format, no 'point of sale' stuff anywhere for any format, not even got a PC games section that I could find.
Little local gamer shop: £35, sold! one less sale for the big shops


Reading between thge lines I don't think PC gamers are really high on anyone's agenda!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2009)

Just got my copy , now the longest afternoon in work evah!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 10, 2009)

Where's you buy yours, ruffneck?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2009)

gamestation in Woking ( it is the PC version tho ) but they did have the Xbox360 and PS3 version still in stock at 1.30pm


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just got my copy , now the longest afternoon in work evah!!



i know, might have to do some work to distract me


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 10, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> Quick summary of trying to buy PC version of the game:
> 
> 1st stop Sainsburys, £26 for consoles, £35 for PC, decided to check elsewhere in case it was cheaper
> Game: hidden at back of shop, console formats on show as soon as you enter shop, £40... pass
> ...



Gamestation have taken away their entire pre-owned pc game section to make more space for all the big Christmas console titles they will flog at 40 quid to mother's who need the assistants to find them for them anyway. The entire pc section only takes up about 3 shelves. It's clear to see who is funding the gaming industry and it's not gamers but little timmy


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2009)

And inevitably, now the cracked PC version is up in the usual places.  About 10 minutes after I got back from the shops with a genuine copy.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 10, 2009)

Torrents for the 360 and PS3 up as well!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2009)

The 360 torrents have been about since last week


----------



## revol68 (Nov 10, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> And inevitably, now the cracked PC version is up in the usual places.  About 10 minutes after I got back from the shops with a genuine copy.



you are a fool for buying a proper copy, the multiplayer is gimped because of it's shitty p2p hosting and the campaign is only 5 hrs long.

Should have downloaded it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 10, 2009)

£29 from Tescos.. installing now


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2009)

damn! i was toying with the idea of going before work but was too lazy......


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> you are a fool for buying a proper copy, the multiplayer is gimped because of it's shitty p2p hosting and the campaign is only 5 hrs long.
> 
> Should have downloaded it.



A fool for not stealing?  Maybe.  I don't pay for games often though, so I don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah i for once am paying for it , almost makes me feel warm inside


----------



## revol68 (Nov 10, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> A fool for not stealing?  Maybe.  I don't pay for games often though, so I don't feel too bad about it.



you've just gave money to Infinity Ward in return for them sticking two fuck off fingers at PC gamers.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah! Stick it to the man!  In the meantime I'll steal it and enjoy it anyway on my superior gaming platform that no-one designs for anymore!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 10, 2009)

I always pay for games.

And tend to pay for music.

This worked for me, incase anyone goes crazy because of STEAM



> 1) Exit steam.
> 2) Check Task Manager to make sure NO STEAM PROCESSES ARE STILL RUNNING.
> 3) Insert DVD.
> 4) Install.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> you've just gave money to Infinity Ward in return for them sticking two fuck off fingers at PC gamers.



I actually feel like writing them a cheque, just for pissing you off this much.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 10, 2009)

oh i got a free download of COD1 in the pack i got... downloaing it now


----------



## sim667 (Nov 10, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> £29 from Tescos.. installing now



It cost me £39 from tesco's?!?

WTF?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2009)

fucking steam, approx 12 hours to unlock . What is the point in even going out to a store to buy a game.

Takes the piss


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> fucking steam, approx 12 hours to unlock . What is the point in even going out to a store to buy a game.
> 
> Takes the piss



read somewhere to close steam and restart it, not sure if that is to do with what you are talking about?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> So which of you sad-sacks were queueing at midnight then?



That would be me. 

Only took an hour, and only about ten minutes of that involved standing in the pouring rain.  Get home, though, and the kid plays till quarter to two. I just had time to try part of the first campaign level. Watched the kid in online play: it looks promising. The graphics remind me of the first couple of Hitman games; at least, the level I saw. 

Looking good.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> He he he



Shit. A game isn't a perfect reflection of real life. 

Who knew?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> you are a fool for buying a proper copy, the multiplayer is gimped because of it's shitty p2p hosting and the campaign is only 5 hrs long.
> 
> Should have downloaded it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> oh i got a free download of COD1 in the pack i got... downloaing it now



Yeah my version has that too. I'm trundling along on the dlr twenty minutes from home and MW2...


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2009)

I really really hate to say this, but  I think the only way you'll be playing it this evening on a PC is if you download a pirated copy... Steam servers are FUCKED!

Oh Revol, you were so right, will you ever forgive me?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 10, 2009)

Pig has just bought it home for Kevin as it was really cheap in Sainsbury's and "I had to get it".

It looks really good and some nutter is level 22 already, whatever that means. They must have been playing it all night.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm... Seems to be installing now...  Half an hour though?  They be some big cut scenes to be sure!!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> I really really hate to say this, but  I think the only way you'll be playing it this evening on a PC is if you download a pirated copy... Steam servers are FUCKED!


i installed it at 5.45-6.20pm, just as i would think most people that have been at work got home and did the same

it did take a few goes of trying to connect but got there in the end


but the game sucks, not smooth or hugely playable at all


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2009)

Looky here - some bitch moaning about Steam servers five whole years ago...



dogmatique said:


> I'm sorry, this is a fucking disgrace. I thought that coming home from work at 10pm would be enough time for them to sort themselves out.  NO
> 
> FUCKING JOKE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Random One (Nov 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah my version has that too. I'm trundling along on the dlr twenty minutes from home and MW2...



non-stop talk of this for the past 7 days and what happens??he comes home and falls asleep, it's not even made it into the x-box.... He should be disowned from the gaming community!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2009)

I on it now though!


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2009)

Have been unable to get an online special ops session to work. Keep getting 'this session has expired'


----------



## starfish (Nov 10, 2009)

Had to take a wee break otherwise ill never get to sleep tonight. Like some of the new touches like the labels you can get.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought the airport terrorist level was just daft.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay, so we all know about the airport level thanks to Infinity Ward's new PR signing, Keith Vaz MP; but methinks there may be need in the near future for spoiler codes or a thread for those who've thrashed through it - personally I don't have the time to do that, and have no desire to do so, I want to savour it - so people... let's be careful out there...

Fucking rocks so far though...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2009)

Oi spoilers!!


----------



## starfish (Nov 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oi spoilers!!



So i take it theres a level that involves lots of rocks then 

Only did the first one then went straight into multiplayer.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 10, 2009)

lv 45 now..

need a rest... before i start shooting things up in the house...


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2009)

starfish said:


> So i take it theres a level that involves lots of rocks then



It's the fucking of them that takes royal technique though... HARDENED!


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2009)

Seriously though!



Spoiler: Airport Scene



Really, to quote Charlie Brooker - What the fuck were Infinity Ward thinking?  There's no build up to it, no suggestion that it might happen -  just straight in, gratuitous slaughter - if they claim it's part of the plot, well, sorry, the plot isn't strong enough to go straight into that.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not horribly shocked or anything, but it'll just give sensationalist grist to lazy mills as we've seen already.  Oh I dunno.  Distasteful, could have been included as it was if it had been given better story.

Pah.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2009)

So has anyone found an "evaluation" version that works yet?


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2009)

I think this may be the thievery you may be looking for: 

Call.of.Duty.Modern.Warfare.2.PROPER-SKIDROW


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Seriously though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: More Airport Scene



Totally agree, it's entirely designed to generate controversy. Completely crass and actually quite a dull level when you think about it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> I think this may be the thievery you may be looking for:



That's very kind of you. 

My internet is painfully slow and I only download at night so not cripple the neighbours, hence me not to keep trying 11gb files till I get a good one.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't promise it is, as haven't downloaded it, but it's a reliable source and would seem to be the most proper at this time, as it were.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 11, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I actually feel like writing them a cheque, just for pissing you off this much.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 11, 2009)

Spoiler: i really fucked this up last night



say what you like about the airport level, it guarateed them media coverage 



playing on an HD projector = massive unadulterated win


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought the airport level was boring, nice to see where the first teaser trailer came from though...


----------



## debaser (Nov 11, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> That's very kind of you.
> 
> My internet is painfully slow and I only download at night so not cripple the neighbours, hence me not to keep trying 11gb files till I get a good one.



I'm 4gb away, should finish this morning. I will report back!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2009)

I was able to play it for 5 mins at 6am  on single player , nice but too hectic for tired eyes .

Multiplayer was good for the 4 mins and 3 deaths i encountered.....


but im still pissed off with steam , It would have been quicker to download a pirated version and install it than wait 8 hrs in the end


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Shit. A game isn't a perfect reflection of real life.
> 
> Who knew?



Shit. Massive failure to observe that the website is satirical and not real.

Who'd have thunk it would be you?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2009)

Loving the single player so far (Favelas level was fucking _hard!_), might get some PSN names and venture online for multiplayer fun over the weekend...


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2009)

Is this worth buying for single player mode? I dont use Xbox live


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the SP is a very short game. I reckon it could be done in a session, and a rather untaxing one at that. I've played for just under 3 hours and I am at the start of the last level of ActII, with one more Act to follow. And i died lots and lots and lots on the favela level.

Probably better to rent it/borrow it if you can for Xbox?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmm, you're playing that on Veteren level Mumbles? I've found even regular level is a step up in diffilculty from CoD4...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 11, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Shit. Massive failure to observe that the website is satirical and not real.
> 
> Who'd have thunk it would be you?



It's my failure. I believe.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Is this worth buying for single player mode? I dont use Xbox live



I'd rent it. The single player is not something you can play again and again like Halo 3 or something.

Do you play multiplayer locally? There's a special ops mode, which I played online and that is awesome.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2009)

> The single player is not something you can play again and again like Halo 3 or something.



I've played the SP COD4 countless times...and I suspect I will this too...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 11, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Hmm, you're playing that on Veteren level Mumbles? I've found even regular level is a step up in diffilculty from CoD4...


i'm playing regular at the moment as i think maybe most people would? or even recruit if you not used to FPS? [on pc if that makes a difference]

what's your point caller? 

i also played cod4 numerous times right up to the hardest level and will do the same with this. But if you mean that veteran will take longer then yes, but once you've played the easier formats, probably not much longer?

I should have been specific that for a regular level of difficulty, this game is a quick run through in my opinion


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 11, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> I think the SP is a very short game. I reckon it could be done in a session, and a rather untaxing one at that. I've played for just under 3 hours and I am at the start of the last level of ActII, with one more Act to follow. And i died lots and lots and lots on the favela level.
> 
> Probably better to rent it/borrow it if you can for Xbox?



I get the feeling that every level is really short and punchy - at least half the length of each of the last game's.  It keeps the frenetic pace up, but you don't get a single chance to breathe, look around, get even vaguely used to your surroundings before you're whisked off to another explosive set piece.  Which is a real shame - because the maps are beautifully realised and rendered, they're just over in the blink of an eye...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> I get the feeling that every level is really short and punchy - at least half the length of each of the last game's.  It keeps the frenetic pace up, but you don't get a single chance to breathe, look around, get even vaguely used to your surroundings before you're whisked off to another explosive set piece.  Which is a real shame - because the maps are beautifully realised and rendered, they're just over in the blink of an eye...



Yeah I noticed that, played up until day 4 and they've all just wizzed by. Just as I was really enjoying sneaking about in the snow I was flying along on a snow bike then the level was over...amazing looking game though. Played CoD4 just before and MW2 is just stunning looking, great detail and level design. 

Had a quick blast online and got pwned, dunno why I'm not as good as I was on 4...!


----------



## Pingu (Nov 11, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> So has anyone found an "evaluation" version that works yet?


 

*taps nose*

might have some news on that over the weekend#

*prepares plank*

*dons stripey jumper and peg leg*


----------



## revol68 (Nov 11, 2009)

Pingu said:


> *taps nose*
> 
> might have some news on that over the weekend#
> 
> ...




as someone else said on this thread the skidrow release works, just search for it in ISOhunt.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah ive heard all good reports of the skidrow release


----------



## Pingu (Nov 11, 2009)

would prefer to get it from a trusted source tbh. but if hes telling me fibe isohunt it will be

arrrr


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2009)

The latest update has apparently borked multiplayer on PS3 - no one can connect.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 11, 2009)

latest update... its been out how long?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 11, 2009)

I must say I like the multiplayer set up.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2009)

Pingu - as soon as I put the disc in the PS it had to install a firmware update on the PS from the disc, and once that had done there was a .01 update when I installed it.

So the mplayer on the PS is borked then?


----------



## Pingu (Nov 11, 2009)

have just been told my high seas version of it is in the post.


nice on the ps3 update. still hopefully just a teething problem


----------



## Pingu (Nov 11, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I must say I like the multiplayer set up.


 

*prepares tar and feathers*


----------



## revol68 (Nov 11, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I must say I like the multiplayer set up.



what you playing on, the 360?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2009)

I think btd means the Spec Ops bit, which I have yet to try...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I must say I like the multiplayer set up.



What format? The 360 works pretty well...


----------



## The Groke (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like I am stuck with the PC version for online...

My Xbox has just been smote with the ban-hammer.

Bastards - I was always pretty careful


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 11, 2009)

new firmware on the way soon, keeping mine offline until then. over 600,000 units banned and counting... doh !


----------



## al (Nov 11, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Looks like I am stuck with the PC version for online...
> 
> My Xbox has just been smote with the ban-hammer.
> 
> Bastards - I was always pretty careful



is this you?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_10000000/newsid_10002900/10002915.stm


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Have been unable to get an online special ops session to work. Keep getting 'this session has expired'



Seems this is a known issue with inviting friends on PS3. They've also managed to break multiplayer now and their forums are down.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 11, 2009)

so then... tell me again about consoles and not having pirated games?

thought it was just us PC bad boys who did stuff like that IW?

hmmm hmmm?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2009)

This game is having some problems for sure.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 11, 2009)

al said:


> is this you?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_10000000/newsid_10002900/10002915.stm




Yes. Yes that's me.




Annoying thing is (and yes I know it isn't an excuse) but I have a drawer full of original 360 games and a hard-drive full of Xbox Live Arcade stuff - they have enough of my money. I just resent paying 40 quid for a game before I have had a decent opportunity to try it...

I pretty much always buy the stuff I like and the rest of the downloaded rips end up as coasters after an hour or so of play.



Ah well, I still have the PC and the PS3 for online gaming and I can't say I will miss 99% of those one usually encounters on Live...


----------



## starfish (Nov 11, 2009)

I cant even get mine to load at the moment (PS3) Put it in when i got home, it went to do an upload then the install stopped due to an error now ive got nothing.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 11, 2009)

New call of duty to include tour in helmand


----------



## Pingu (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## starfish (Nov 11, 2009)

Got it to work, it was a corrupt data file. ms starfish spotted it. 
Isnt connecting to multiplayer though.


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2009)

al said:


> is this you?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_10000000/newsid_10002900/10002915.stm



that bloke is an idiot.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 11, 2009)

PC


----------



## revol68 (Nov 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> that bloke is an idiot.



An embarrassment to pirates across the seven seas.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 11, 2009)

Got it today, having never played a COD title before I'm sure the moment I play it on XBOX Live I'll get killed within a second


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2009)

starfish said:


> I cant even get mine to load at the moment (PS3) Put it in when i got home, it went to do an upload then the install stopped due to an error now ive got nothing.


game's gone tits up on the ps3.

pretty poor show today.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 11, 2009)

Finished! Now on to the Spec Ops


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 11, 2009)

Only played 20 minutes so far but I think I'll phone in sick tomorrow


----------



## starfish (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> game's gone tits up on the ps3.
> 
> pretty poor show today.



Played a bit of single player & spec ops, but still no multiplayer. Hope this is a very temporary glitch.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 11, 2009)

Pingu said:


> thought it was just us PC bad boys who did stuff like that IW?



"Your console has been banned from Xbox"

Peter Mandelson will approve. Expect to see soon;

"Your PC has been banned from Internet"


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 11, 2009)

Is Dave Peter's evil brother?  That would make him extra evil.  I have an evil brother, he's called Simon and he's a cunt.  Fortunately he doesn't have influence over communications policy.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Multiplayer not working on PS3 today.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 12, 2009)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Got it today, having never played a COD title before I'm sure the moment I play it on XBOX Live I'll get killed within a second



Make that half a second


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> game's gone tits up on the ps3.
> 
> pretty poor show today.



Lol, should've kept your Xbox. Times like this I know paying for Xbox Live is worth it. Have to add, this game is like digital crack with the constant rewards and sense of progression in the multiplayer.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> game's gone tits up on the ps3.
> 
> pretty poor show today.



Server overload apparently. Should be back up now. Apparently we get a patch for a problem with trophies today and they promise a patch for friend invites by friday, still a poor show.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

So on the PS3 version, I didn't dl the 1/02 update last night, is this the one that's been causing all the problems? Presumably there'll be another patch around today...


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> So on the PS3 version, I didn't dl the 1/02 update last night, is this the one that's been causing all the problems? Presumably there'll be another patch around today...



The multiplayer problem was a server overload, not the patch. I think the patch is fine.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 12, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> I think this may be the thievery you may be looking for:
> 
> Call.of.Duty.Modern.Warfare.2.PROPER-SKIDROW



Yup, that one deffo works for PC single player . . . 

TBH, slightly dissapointed with this, it's basically new content for the original version.


----------



## g force (Nov 12, 2009)

About 80% through the game right now. It's good but I think declaration as "game of the decade" are a bit off. I'm enjoying it a lot but I don't really care about it that much....it's still the same jump from one place to another with a vague plot. Maybe I was hoping for too much.

The airport level is apparently optional now in the next batch being delivered to stores - probably for the best as it's the one part that jarred with the rest. Didn't really work for me - it was like a crap Die Hard.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah it's completely over-hyped. The single player game is a right mess (enjoyable as some bits of it are). The multiplayer though...I can see why people will be playing this for years, it's superb.


----------



## g force (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep as a multi-player it works well but on single it's just the same old stuff.


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2009)

g force said:


> Yep as a multi-player it works well but on single it's just the same old stuff.




Well it is the 6th one.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2009)

im quite happy with the ' same old stuff ' , however i think the graphics have improved by about 15-20% on the pc


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 12, 2009)

ffs, does everyone who play this online have to be some kind of bionic video game twitch king? It's impossible to get anywhere! These people need to get a fucking life.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> ffs, does everyone who play this online have to be some kind of bionic video game twitch king? It's impossible to get anywhere! These people need to get a fucking life.



LOL! I know, I got totally pwned the other night...maybe we should organise some u75 games?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

TBH for all those pointing out the lack of 'new' content in MW2...

Between this:







and this






how much actual change in 'content' has there been? So you can move around a bit more, have to pick stuff up and there's a story behind it. At the end of the day, you're still moving from side to side shooting things.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 12, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL! I know, I got totally pwned the other night...maybe we should organise some u75 games?


maybe we should drop a tactical nuke on america so that half these fuckers can't play no more!

I hate to complain but really it's putting me right off the game. You spawn, then you die. I'd have more chance running through the jungle fighting Predator!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> TBH for all those pointing out the lack of 'new' content in MW2...
> 
> Between this:
> 
> ...


well you didn't have the riot shield in MW1. though it's use is questionable. twatting fools with it is fun though, but you will die - a lot and you can't hold a pistol as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> maybe we should drop a tactical nuke on america so that half these fuckers can't play no more!
> 
> I hate to complain but really it's putting me right off the game. You spawn, then you die. I'd have more chance running through the jungle fighting Predator!



LOL! Yeah it's a bit extreme right now...but seriously an urbanite game would be great fun if we could get the numbers...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL! Yeah it's a bit extreme right now...but seriously an urbanite game would be great fun if we could get the numbers...



I'd play


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2009)

sim667 said:


> I'd play



If we could get like 12 surely they'd be a smaller map or two that might be fun? Btw I'm talking about xbox 360.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm up for it.

Can you actually do private matches with just people on your friendlist?


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8356621.stm



> Some BBC News website readers claimed that they had "modded" their consoles to allow them to make back-ups of games that they had already bought.
> 
> "Discs are very fragile things and some users like to have their games backed up," said Donald Glass of Aberdeen.






Dick.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 12, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL! Yeah it's a bit extreme right now...but seriously an urbanite game would be great fun if we could get the numbers...


'a bit'?

i'm getting slaughtered! I think i'd have more chance if i actually went to Afghanistan right now and started my own little war! Some of these people seem to be able to shoot you before you can even see them, despite no uav with weapons that do insane damage while you fumble over the trigger trying to respond. It's nuts! 

Bullet penetration is a bit ott in this i think. Some people seem to be able to shoot through anything, and I mean anything.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If we could get like 12 surely they'd be a smaller map or two that might be fun? Btw I'm talking about xbox 360.



Yep, im an xboxer.....

I dont think ive got many urbanites on my contact list......

dont invite bob, he'll kick our arses.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Bullet penetration is a bit ott in this i think. Some people seem to be able to shoot through anything, and I mean anything.



Just to check you know bullet penetration depth depends on the gun their using yeah?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 12, 2009)

all i know is i hide behind a bus and some sod blew me away right through it.

im pretty sure its increased right across the board, though i don't know which guns are more penetrative. I haven't unlocked that many.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> all i know is i hide behind a bus and some sod blew me away right through it.
> 
> im pretty sure its increased right across the board, though i don't know which guns are more penetrative. I haven't unlocked that many.



Well if he was shooting through the entire bus that sounds a bit odd....... however say it was just through a panel of it, i.e. him inside, you outside, then that sounds about right

Exploding cars keep catching me out 

You'll mainly notice the difference in guns on the full on machine guns, and the hand held smaller guns.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> At the end of the day, you're still moving from side to side shooting things.



Fun, isn't it?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Yep, im an xboxer.....
> 
> I dont think ive got many urbanites on my contact list......
> 
> dont invite bob, he'll kick our arses.



LOL! We'll just have gang up on the fucker!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL! We'll just have gang up on the fucker!



That'd work


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmm I might start another thread to try and organise this...


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 12, 2009)

rank 51 already  

you should see my ping, it's massive !!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2009)

Put your ping away lad, no one needs to see that.


----------



## debaser (Nov 12, 2009)

Ghost = Gaz, right?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 12, 2009)

Just finished it off, been juggling between MP and SP, great story but this is gona sound stupid, I thought I had to think too much lol.

I found myself asking, "Wait, what just happened?" at the end of a few missions, so couldn't really appreciate what was happening in the cut scenes as much as I woulda liked to. The twists came fast and without enough info for my liking, woulda liked a bit more beef to it.

I'll have to play through it again to get the full grips 

Outstanding game.


Multiplayer- Enjoying it, liking the new perk system, haven't tried all the maps or game modes, been sticking to what I know from 4 atm while I get back into it/gain teh levelz.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone know what the DRM on this game involves? A friend has the PC version on disc and has offered to lend it to me for a day so I can install it using his key. Will I am to play the single player / multiplayer without the disc without cracking it? Will I be able to get my own online multiplayer account?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 12, 2009)

the single player is overwhelming me at times. it's very intense, but i have real trouble following what i'm meant to do as ramirez while trying not to get shot to fuck! when it all kicks off i go to pieces!


----------



## Boycey (Nov 12, 2009)

debaser said:


> Ghost = Gaz, right?



considering what happened to him at the end of mw2 i doubt it though the voice actor may be the same...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 12, 2009)

Just played my first online battle and shock horror I managed to stay alive for a whole 26 seconds before being shot in the neck. Managed to kill one of the opposition which was a bonus, glad I've got plans for the weekend or I'd never leave the flat for this game.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> the single player is overwhelming me at times. it's very intense, but i have real trouble following what i'm meant to do as ramirez while trying not to get shot to fuck! when it all kicks off i go to pieces!



It's easy: just shoot every Portuguese person you see.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If we could get like 12 surely they'd be a smaller map or two that might be fun? Btw I'm talking about xbox 360.



Well, I think it should be for PS3.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 12, 2009)

I've seen some fucking awful adverts for this game recently. Not that I'm going to go all Keith Vaz, but they do try very hard make it look like flash-bang mil-porn for people who might watch the news every now and then by accident but don't really think it through.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> , though i don't know which guns are more penetrative. I haven't unlocked that many.



Usually longer guns have more penetrating power than the little stubby smgs etc.


----------



## starfish (Nov 12, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Well, I think it should be for PS3.



Have you put your username on the PSN thread yet JC?


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 12, 2009)

Ugh.  Stooopido.  Just installed Windows 7 proper and forgot to save my saved games... for everything... 

Starting again!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2009)

starfish said:


> Have you put your username on the PSN thread yet JC?


----------



## Boycey (Nov 12, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I've seen some fucking awful adverts for this game recently. Not that I'm going to go all Keith Vaz, but they do try very hard make it look like flash-bang mil-porn for *people who might watch the news every now and then by accident but don't really think it through*.



sounds like the majority of the target market tbh.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2009)

g force said:


> The airport level is apparently optional now in the next batch being delivered to stores - probably for the best as it's the one part that jarred with the rest. Didn't really work for me - it was like a crap Die Hard.



Airport level was optional in the copy I got, and I got it on the first day.

When I played that level, I sort of held back in the terminal, letting the others do most of the shooting. I only machinegunned a few wounded people, mostly to put them out of their misery.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 12, 2009)

Onion's not as funny as their Sony piss-take, piss-take of MW2


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 12, 2009)

Wimp. I mowed them down mercilessly.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Wimp. I mowed them down mercilessly.



I took a more forward role when it was the cops outside.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 12, 2009)

I have had to unplug the PC. I have too much work to do and have spent all night blasting people in the head on Domination with a FMAS with the AGOG scope.. You don't get the AK47 until level 70 !!! I love the airport map on multiplayer..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have had to unplug the PC. I have too much work to do and have spent all night blasting people in the head on Domination with a FMAS with the AGOG scope.. You don't get the AK47 until level 70 !!! I love the airport map on multiplayer..



Some good guns in this game.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 13, 2009)

Have just been playing co-op with a mate, WOW! what fun, not played MP yet, holding myself back.. coz i'm like that!! Most likely will give it a bash tomorrow

I can see that those co-op maps will get played over and over, beaucoup de joy!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 13, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Wimp. I mowed them down mercilessly.


I shot the guy in the head, but noooo killing the bad guy is _wrong_!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 13, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> Have just been playing co-op with a mate, WOW! what fun, not played MP yet, holding myself back.. coz i'm like that!! Most likely will give it a bash tomorrow
> 
> I can see that those co-op maps will get played over and over, beaucoup de joy!


the longer you hold back the more painful it will be. All these people have ranked up massively! I'm only level 13 and everyone else is at least three times that scoring a bazillion kills per match!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> the longer you hold back the more painful it will be. All these people have ranked up massively! I'm only level 13 and everyone else is at least three times that scoring a bazillion kills per match!


Maybe, but I'm really not bothered by all that, on the last CoD there were all the rank up servers and people ranked up all the way, didn't mean they could shoot for toffee. I found with each of the last 2 CoDs it took a while to get used to the slight shift in gameplay and shooting idiosyncrasies, not sure what they are, but they are there and I'm sure this version will be the same.

I find once you learn the maps it doesn't matter what level you are as long as you have a gun and i learn maps really quickly, most i suss within a round using the left hand rule of mazes. Once you work round the outside of a map you can work your way in and by that point you should be pretty clear what is what, unless you are a goldfish


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> the longer you hold back the more painful it will be. All these people have ranked up massively! I'm only level 13 and everyone else is at least three times that scoring a bazillion kills per match!



I have found this too, I'm a weedy level 4 and everyone else is in the 30s and 40s with custom classes and all sorts of funny add ons to their weapons and perks and stuff. I just keep wandering around lost and getting picked off. My attempts at team deathmatch have been a joke, I'm a complete liability. The kill stats at the end of each match have been embarrassing.
It took me 3 hours of play to realise you could see enemies on the radar at the top


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 13, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> I find once you learn the maps it doesn't matter what level you are as long as you have a gun and i learn maps really quickly, most i suss within a round using the left hand rule of mazes. Once you work round the outside of a map you can work your way in and by that point you should be pretty clear what is what, unless you are a goldfish



I am that goldfish.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 13, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have had to unplug the PC. I have too much work to do and have spent all night blasting people in the head on Domination with a FMAS with the AGOG scope.. You don't get the AK47 until level 70 !!! I love the airport map on multiplayer..



What's that scope?

I only have red-dot and holographic aim for the FAMAS, so far.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I have found this too, I'm a weedy level 4 and everyone else is in the 30s and 40s with custom classes and all sorts of funny add ons to their weapons and perks and stuff. I just keep wandering around lost and getting picked off. My attempts at team deathmatch have been a joke, I'm a complete liability. The kill stats at the end of each match have been embarrassing.
> It took me 3 hours of play to realise you could see enemies on the radar at the top



You can set up your killstreak to steal their weapons/perks....so if you die 3 times you can upgrade to a level playing field.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Im pretty much a multi-player n00b but I dont know if it is balanced but im either getting better or the people who im playing are worse than me!!

Domination is great fun


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 13, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> You can set up your killstreak to steal their weapons/perks....so if you die 3 times you can upgrade to a level playing field.



Yeah I worked that out after about 4 hours.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 13, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> Im pretty much a multi-player n00b but I dont know if it is balanced but im either getting better or the people who im playing are worse than me!!
> 
> Domination is great fun



I think my main problem is that I don't know the maps.... and I'm an idiot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone fancy a game tonight?


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just unlocked the Javelin Missile . Nom nom


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 13, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone fancy a game tonight?



Yeah, what time?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2009)

9/930? Figure if we get as many as we can on and invite our friends lists who are available we might get a game were we don't die every three seconds!

Must say enjoying the mp more than the single player right now, although it seems mp needs more team work than CoD4. Last night happened to be playing with a bunch of people who really worked together and my kills shot up!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 13, 2009)

9-9:30 sounds good to me. 

I usually get a bit drunk on Fridays, so the aim of the game will be fun, not massive killcounts  (that's my excuse anyway)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 13, 2009)

You are on my friendslist KE, but any other Xbox 360 MW2 urbanites can add my gamertag - ChrisBravoTown


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd be up for this tonight.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 13, 2009)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I'd be up for this tonight.



Cool, send me a fr.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I am that goldfish.


i thought about buying the strat guide; it has maps of each, er, map. But you can probably download that shit anyway. The maps this time round are so detailed. They are on the whole pretty awesome, but it's a double edged sword if you don't know them as you just get hit by some cunt hiding in a corner behind half a wall you can't see 

Sometimes, though, I am that cunt.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2009)

I won my first mp game last night, helicopter and sentry gun ftw!!

Something ive seen done on another forum i use is they set up a silver gamertag (so its free), and its called something 'AVF MW2' (AVF being the abbreviation for the forum) then all the players who want to play together add that one tag..... you can then view the freinds of that gamertag, and it will tell you who is online and playing what, then you can send invites from there.....

is that worth doing for urban?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> 9-9:30 sounds good to me.
> 
> I usually get a bit drunk on Fridays, so the aim of the game will be fun, not massive killcounts  (that's my excuse anyway)



Yep I will be a little tipsy too so this should be great fun! Oh yeah you guys got headsets?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> i thought about buying the strat guide; it has maps of each, er, map. But you can probably download that shit anyway. The maps this time round are so detailed. They are on the whole pretty awesome, but it's a double edged sword if you don't know them as you just get hit by some cunt hiding in a corner behind half a wall you can't see
> 
> Sometimes, though, I am that cunt.



Handy tip I learned last night, in maps you don't know that have hyper detail, let your team mates who are ranked 30 and above run forward then pick off the enemy as they engage.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


>




That's fucking mental! And cool, didn't know there was throwing knives in this one!


----------



## Pingu (Nov 13, 2009)

sim667 said:


> I won my first mp game last night, helicopter and sentry gun ftw!!
> 
> Something ive seen done on another forum i use is they set up a silver gamertag (so its free), and its called something 'AVF MW2' (AVF being the abbreviation for the forum) then all the players who want to play together add that one tag..... you can then view the freinds of that gamertag, and it will tell you who is online and playing what, then you can send invites from there.....
> 
> is that worth doing for urban?


 

just like the way clans work on the PC version of COD4 etc etc but without having to do the friends adding bit


see now why we like our dedicated servers?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Something ive seen done on another forum i use is they set up a silver gamertag (so its free), and its called something 'AVF MW2' (AVF being the abbreviation for the forum) then all the players who want to play together add that one tag..... you can then view the freinds of that gamertag, and it will tell you who is online and playing what, then you can send invites from there.....
> 
> is that worth doing for urban?



Sounds interesting even though I don't quite get where you add this tag in game or search for it!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 13, 2009)

Pingu! are you on PC? Im called 'Shiptonator' in game  see if you can add me!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 13, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Handy tip I learned last night, in maps you don't know that have hyper detail, let your team mates who are ranked 30 and above run forward then pick off the enemy as they engage.


I tried that. These people must have the marathon perk because I can't keep up with them as they storm across the map like some kind of lead spewing whirlwind. Mind you i get tangled up climbing the ladders. I play like Mr Magoo!

Still i did get a random Stealth Bomber from the care package which was piss funny (after the enemy stopped EMPing me). And a sentry gun! Hooray! Progress at last. I didn't care how many times I died after that. All i want is access to the fun stuff.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 13, 2009)

Assuming they've fixed the pissing friend invites, do any PS3ers want to sort a match out?

Unsurprisingly my PSN username is fen_boy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I tried that. These people must have the marathon perk because I can't keep up with them as they storm across the map like some kind of lead spewing whirlwind. Mind you i get tangled up climbing the ladders. I play like Mr Magoo!
> 
> Still i did get a random Stealth Bomber from the care package which was piss funny (after the enemy stopped EMPing me). And a sentry gun! Hooray! Progress at last. I didn't care how many times I died after that. All i want is access to the fun stuff.



Ah yeah the care packs are wicked! Got that auto gun thing on the tripod, totally fucked up the other team by my placing of it.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 13, 2009)

almost got a nuke,,, 21 kills no deaths... and the team won


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2009)

Join us tonight!


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 13, 2009)

I just bought a PS3 slim in Sainsbury's for £199, specifically to play MW2. I could play it on the 360, but I wanted a PS3.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2009)

Online now!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 13, 2009)

I have found some fun weapon combos. Currently on a silenced SCAR with heartbeat tracker on Hardcore team deathmatch...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 13, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> almost got a nuke,,, 21 kills no deaths... and the team won



21 kills, no deaths?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 13, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> 21 kills, no deaths?



7 kills air strike, 11 kills Chopper gunner.. made it to 21 before game over, not shot once  

team deathmatch on that map thats from COD2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2009)

We're still playing if ya wanna drop in.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 13, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 7 kills air strike, 11 kills Chopper gunner.. made it to 21 before game over, not shot once
> 
> team deathmatch on that map thats from COD2



Yeah, airstrikes etc can rack up the kills. It's satisfying watching the numbers pop up, and you aren't even doing anything.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 13, 2009)

you are doing something, when you shoot from the chopper  or the AC130, which is just awesome 


Kid Eternity: 
got peeps over.. plus been playing most of the day.. ranke 56 or something now? 

will be on over the weekend tho


----------



## Pingu (Nov 13, 2009)

well playing with a hooky copy

game is awesome

also played online on mates pc and if this game had dedicated servers it would pwn massively

as it is though it took nearly an hour to get a match between our clan and one of the others we know underway. which sucked madly


such a shame they have hobbled it in this way as it would seriously rock


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 14, 2009)

That was a good couple of hours online, shame it bugged out just when we were going to win our first team match


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2009)

Heh the 360 tells you your ping..!


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 14, 2009)

They've finally fixed PS3 party invites. Been playing with a load of my brother's mates who used to be a clan on MSG4, we've been getting destroyed on team deathmatch. Great fun though.

Favourite maps so far are Terminal and Afghanistan.

Have played a couple of private matches in 3rd person, that's good too.

The Spec Ops coop levels are excellent.


----------



## starfish (Nov 14, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



Theres a thread right, its called PSN Usernames, is your name on it. I dont see it. Just put your name on it.


----------



## alan2001 (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL... i got this game for free tonight from ASDA. the silly bint forgot to scan it before she pinged her supervisor to bring the real version out of the cupboard. £32 for fuck all = result. 

so far, it's been excellent value. i might open it tomorrow.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2009)

Afghanistan is an excellent map.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 14, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 7 kills air strike, 11 kills Chopper gunner.. made it to 21 before game over, not shot once
> 
> team deathmatch on that map thats from COD2


I despise you.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 14, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> They've finally fixed PS3 party invites. Been playing with a load of my brother's mates who used to be a clan on MSG4, we've been getting destroyed on team deathmatch. Great fun though.
> 
> Favourite maps so far are Terminal and Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


terminal is insane.

afghan is a killzone though rendered beautifully. i just get shot from across the map by some cunt who can't even see me on his killcam!

quarry is a nightmare to learn.

the map rotation hasn't been balanced because i've played a few maps way more than others. 

the map detail is just incredible though.

i hope my skillz improve. i use the hardline perk to reduce the cost of a killstreak, but that means i can't use stopping power.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 14, 2009)

The reviews on Amazon are less than complimentary.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 14, 2009)

Good games last night. We did ok considering it was a Friday and some beers had been consumed. Can't get enough of this game


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2009)

I had a blast, even if my fucking headset decided to die on me half way through. We'll have to do it again.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyone think the ps3 version is too hard on the system? 

As usual there are people seemingly blaming the game for their system going down. But the ps3 version doesn't include an install option, which is fantastically stupid, and it really does give the system a workout! You always get complaints like this (was worse on the 360) when popular new games come out, but this time...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 14, 2009)

Sunray said:


> The reviews on Amazon are less than complimentary.



Like this?



> I have recently bought this for my 6 year old daughter who got an X box 3-60 last christmas. I thought it would help teach her about history and politics such as the war in afghanistan where my husband is currently fighting (very bravely). Sadly, all I got was a rubbish game full of blood, violence and bad language. I think this game should be banned from sale as it is clearly too violent for the UK population particularly the terrorists who may be inspired by it. Research suggests Call of Duty 1 inspired the famous Nazi dictator, Adolf Hitler as well as the Al-Quaeda leader, Osama Bin Laden. My good American friend, Mrs Kingsnorth got this game for her 5 year old son, who later went on a killing spree killing over 120 people in Texas.



If this isn't a troll I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 14, 2009)

> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare was an astonishing game, mixing intense action and set pieces with some moments of genuine pathos. Walking through the swimming baths in a deserted Pripyat to the echo of long-departed children's laughter was spine-tingling, the city itself truly haunting. The game was, as they say, all killer and no filler, tightly-plotted, tense and relentless right up to the blockbuster finale - think Die Hard and Black Hawk Down doing tequila slammers while watching The Matrix on an IMax screen.
> 
> MW2, on the other hand, ditches all that wussy tension and plot stuff, and just turns the explosions up to eleven. It's Red Dawn joyfully skullfucking 300 during the opening sequence of Apocalypse Now, with Slipknot handling the tunes.



http://flyingrodent.blogspot.com/2009/11/video-games-call-of-duty-modern-warfare.html


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 14, 2009)

review = spoilers!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 14, 2009)

I do agree with that review - they toned down the story elements for explosions. 

I will be making my PS3 debut online on Monday even I think...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 14, 2009)

Reached level 60 this morning


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 14, 2009)

do you find sometimes you rank up quickly and other times it takes ages?

almost at 60 myself now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I do agree with that review - they toned down the story elements for explosions.
> 
> I will be making my PS3 debut online on Monday even I think...



Yep a real shame because the variety is what made it great. Not particulary impressed with the single player so far, although online is still excellent!


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 14, 2009)

the spec ops levels are my favourite so far. Particularly the stealth/sniper levels.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 14, 2009)

anyone we know ? lol


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2009)

Jesus what a fucking tool!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 14, 2009)

that's really not funny. He clearly needs medication. Hardly surprising video games get a bad rep when kids like this are not supported by those around them.


----------



## debaser (Nov 14, 2009)

Its all seeming a bit shit and samey innit. Hollywood blockbuster sequel shit as well,  the same thing as the last but done poorly. Watched it once, enjoyed a couple of set peices, won't be watching it again.

Not played it online mind, is that much better than COD4, surely the same stuff but different guns n' maps n' shit right?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2009)

Jesus what a fucking tool!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG got my first nuke !! free4all, High rise... 32 kills 2 deaths...

finished the game early with a bang !! 

the chopper gunner is beter than the AC130 if you ask me


----------



## Dandred (Nov 14, 2009)

This game is as mad as a box of frogs!!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 14, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jesus what a fucking tool!



Well I went through the SP campaign in under 6 hrs on hardened and I have to say it's not all that and the bag of chips, the story is god awful and the action just louder and more obnoxious, no level comes close to the Sniper one in COD4 and the Favela levels are arcade turkey shoots.

Haven't played Multiplayer as I'm on a pirate copy, but the reports so far aren't tempting me to splash out 30 odd quid on it.

I thought COD4 was massively overhyped and this one is even worse, they are competent enough shooters but nowhere near worthy of the Game of the Year awards it will no doubt have crowned upon it.

It's the hollywood summer blockbuster of games, nothing to touch Fallout 3, STALKER, Mass Effect, Metal Gear Solids, or even Bioshock in terms of single player.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 14, 2009)

It's not really about the single player though, is it? 


And for the record, I thought the single player was aces.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 14, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> It's not really about the single player though, is it?
> 
> 
> And for the record, I thought the single player was aces.



Well no it wouldn't really be about the single player, except IW have gutted the PC multiplayer by removing dedicated server suppport and forcing us to use the shitty match making system.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 14, 2009)

Buy a friggin console then


----------



## revol68 (Nov 14, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Buy a friggin console then



I've got a console, I don't want to play a FPS on a shitty joypad thank you very much, nor do I want to play with sub standard 360 graphics.

I'm waiting for some clever kids to hack the shit out of the code and allow cracked servers.

Also the 360 version uses the same shitty match making system, it's just that 360 gamers aren't used to anything better.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah man...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Also the 360 version uses the same shitty match making system, it's just that 360 gamers aren't used to anything better.



What all of them? LOL! You're such a dick I'm beginning to wonder if you're a comedic genius doing satire of a wanker pc gamer!!


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I've got a console, I don't want to play a FPS on a shitty joypad thank you very much, nor do I want to play with sub standard 360 graphics.
> 
> I'm waiting for some clever kids to hack the shit out of the code and allow cracked servers.
> 
> Also the 360 version uses the same shitty match making system, it's just that 360 gamers aren't used to anything better.



Broken record much?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 14, 2009)

to be fair, the matchmaking system is crap. Lumping everyone across the world together regardless of distance or skill level or attitude toward play (ie do YOU want to punch the wall for 17 hours straight, or have fun?) is a startlingly stupid idea. The lack of ps3 install option is equally dumb as well. We ant local servers for local people. 

There's nothing for you here!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> to be fair, the matchmaking system is crap. Lumping everyone across the world together regardless of distance or skill level or attitude toward play (ie do YOU want to punch the wall for 17 hours straight, or have fun?) is a startlingly stupid idea. The lack of ps3 install option is equally dumb as well. We ant local servers for local people.
> 
> There's nothing for you here!



Don't mind actual criticisms but all this teenage angst and generalisations about what console owners are like is tedious.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 14, 2009)

I loaded it up on the PC last night, and yeah looks awesome, but no way could i play it online... to many buttons and shit... plus my TV is way bigger then the monitor so looks way better than on the PC.... 

* waves cock about *


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2009)

Was just playing online and got my ass kicked, went up a couple ranks though, must remember not to drink while gaming...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 14, 2009)

Is it just me , or do silencers now make your weapons shit?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 14, 2009)

they did in COD4, well not shit but no good for long shots


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 15, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> They've finally fixed PS3 party invites. Been playing with a load of my brother's mates who used to be a clan on MSG4, we've been getting destroyed on team deathmatch. Great fun though.
> 
> Favourite maps so far are Terminal and Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



So far, liking the Afghanistan and Favela levels best.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I thought COD4 was massively overhyped and this one is even worse, .



Did you play CoD4 much?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Did you play CoD4 much?



he's posted a video about it...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 15, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> he's posted a video about it...




HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA!  That has to be a joke , right?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 15, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> he's posted a video about it...




That guys youtube channel is somewhat disturbing. Unless its a giant pisstake, which I doubt.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 15, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Did you play CoD4 much?



Far more hours than I should have on mulitplayer, yes. It is a massively over rated game though and it benefited from the fact it was up against competition that was a generation older on the PC eg CS:Source and Battlefield 2.

In terms of single player it was never that great, certainly not up there with Stalker, Bioshock and Mass Effect.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah


----------



## revol68 (Nov 15, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> he's posted a video about it...




that is amazing.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Don't mind actual criticisms but all this teenage angst and generalisations about what console owners are like is tedious.


Oh I agree, i think he's talking out his usb socket. But regardless of platform, the matchmaking is weak. But that is easily fixed by including a local search facility. Matchmaking isn't weak because it's console based at all, but because it's very very basic.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Is it just me , or do silencers now make your weapons shit?


i noticed that last night. equipped one and found my stopping power was piss all - even with the perk.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 15, 2009)

They are useful though... especially with the heartbeat sensor.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2009)

That's what I'm trying to unlock.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 15, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Was just playing online and got my ass kicked, went up a couple ranks though, must remember not to drink while gaming...


 

mate with an attitude like that you would never get into our clan.

friday nights gaming is a two drink minimum


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 15, 2009)

Pingu said:


> mate with an attitude like that you would never get into our clan.
> 
> friday nights gaming is a two drink minimum



haha I can't tell if your serious or not, if your are then


----------



## revol68 (Nov 15, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> haha I can't tell if your serious or not, if your are then



What's the facepalm in aid of.

Oddly though on Counter Strike I used to improve after a few drinks, I think its because I'm quite a slow tactical player usually but after a few drinks I took more risks and chances.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 15, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> the spec ops levels are my favourite so far. Particularly the stealth/sniper levels.



Had a mate over (yes, actually in my house) to play the coop version of these last night (and will be later today) - fucking excellent stuff!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2009)

I need another nuke, there is a challange to get 2 of them LOL

ranking up takes for ever now...


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Callum91 (Nov 15, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> They are useful though... especially with the heartbeat sensor.



The heartbeat sensor is utter rubbish.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2009)

yup, no good if people have cold blooded and ninja pro


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 15, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yup, no good if people have cold blooded and ninja pro



It's also the fact that it's really distracting to look at and that most of the time you're sprinting around , ergo you can't psychically see the damn thing  .


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2009)

you're having a laugh! You can see where the enemies are. How is that rubbish?


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> you're having a laugh! You can see where the enemies are. How is that rubbish?



You mean like the UAV? The HBS is good on Free for all , in normal games it's abit shit.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I've played it and completed it.

It's ridiculously short (glad I didn't go out and buy it!)

The hype is just crazy.

My opinion? It's pish as a single-player. It plays like a samey-samey money-for-old-rope extension of COD4. If I had paid £26-£45 for this I would have been immensely pissed off. I completed it in 2 sittings, total gameplay around 6 hours on single player.

Sure it looks pretty, and the weapon dynamics are quite nice, better selection etc but overall it's not a massive jump and games like Bioshock, Fallout 3 (especially that, I love that game), Elder Scrolls 4, 

The snow buggy level was just stupid.

I've not tried the multiplayer yet (maybe it won't work with the skidrow rip), but that was one of the most appealing features of COD4. I loved the multiplayer. The multiplayer on MW2 seems completely fucked up and I'm sure as hell not going to pay money to play this kind of crap.

So initially my feelings for this game are quite poor really and initially I will rate it at 5/10 and that's being generous. Will hold off until had a bash at multiplayer, but the lack of dedicated servers puts me off massively...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> You mean like the UAV? The HBS is good on Free for all , in normal games it's abit shit.


the HBS isn't the UAV and so doesn't get jammed every two seconds when you activate yours (and it's a big deal when i get one because i never get killstreaks thanks to all the rank 5000000 cunts i have to play with). It's also permanent. You have to just train yourself to keep an eye on it in the periphery while looking around normally. 

Anything like this is a boon in this game because the maps just make camping ridiculous. In fact the amount and ease of camping in this game is a worry.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 15, 2009)

The Heartbeat Sensor is good when you're on a hardcore team deathmatch or similar.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 15, 2009)

Completed the story mode. Completely bonkers, loved it!


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> the HBS isn't the UAV and so doesn't get jammed every two seconds when you activate yours (and it's a big deal when i get one because i never get killstreaks thanks to all the rank 5000000 cunts i have to play with). It's also permanent. You have to just train yourself to keep an eye on it in the periphery while looking around normally.
> 
> Anything like this is a boon in this game because the maps just make camping ridiculous. In fact the amount and ease of camping in this game is a worry.



Perhaps , but there are better attachments out there ( FMJ , ACOG )


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Anything like this is a boon in this game because the maps just make camping ridiculous. In fact the amount and ease of camping in this game is a worry.



That's one of my concerns. Many of the maps I've played are quite intricate. Too many places to hide, too many places to look. My kid calls them 'sniper levels'.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That's one of my concerns. Many of the maps I've played are quite intricate. Too many places to hide, too many places to look. My kid calls them 'sniper levels'.



Surely that just makes it easier to kill people , you'll know where they are.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Surely that just makes it easier to kill people , you'll know where they are.



Eventually, I suppose, once the maps are committed to memory.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've noticed that MW2 maps are more veritcal than MW1 maps. So many different levels to look at before you go running out somewhere.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay just spent 3 hrs playing this online on my wee bros PS3 and I have to say the matchmaking system was even worse than I had ever anticipated, first of all it's claims to pit players together based on similar skill levels is just bullshit, I was only level 5 and was being put in matches with people on 40 and above. Now playing people of a better skill level doesn't bother me it just seems odd that the matchmaking system can't deliver on even it's most basic claims. Secondly in all my 3 hrs playing I never once had above 3 bars, indeed I never had above 2 bars for more than maybe 20 mins, this meant on straight face to face shootouts I would routinely fire off afew rounds to no effect only to watch the killcam where apparently I never managed to get a round off, I'd suggest the reason for such awful connection would be that the matchmaking system saw fit to throw me in with a ton of yanks. Thirdly the player count is pathetic, especially as the maps for MW2 have actually got more open in general, games of 6 versus 6 would routinely end up at 3 vs 3 before the end and at one point it ended up being me versus the host.

Lastly the amount of waiting around is just stupid, how Infinity Ward can claim that matchmaking is quicker than a server list is beyond me, it's much much much slower and at the end of it youare likely to have a shitty connection anyway.

Thankfully I rented out MSG4 for the week.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2009)

Is there anything more annoying than a nasal 13 year old voice saying "I got 41 kills!"?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Okay just spent 3 hrs playing this online on my wee bros PS3 and I have to say the matchmaking system was even worse than I had ever anticipated, first of all it's claims to pit players together based on similar skill levels is just bullshit, I was only level 5 and was being put in matches with people on 40 and above. Now playing people of a better skill level doesn't bother me it just seems odd that the matchmaking system can't deliver on even it's most basic claims. Secondly in all my 3 hrs playing I never once had above 3 bars, indeed I never had above 2 bars for more than maybe 20 mins, this meant on straight face to face shootouts I would routinely fire off afew rounds to no effect only to watch the killcam where apparently I never managed to get a round off, I'd suggest the reason for such awful connection would be that the matchmaking system saw fit to throw me in with a ton of yanks. Thirdly the player count is pathetic, especially as the maps for MW2 have actually got more open in general, games of 6 versus 6 would routinely end up at 3 vs 3 before the end and at one point it ended up being me versus the host.
> 
> Lastly the amount of waiting around is just stupid, how Infinity Ward can claim that matchmaking is quicker than a server list is beyond me, it's much much much slower and at the end of it youare likely to have a shitty connection anyway.
> 
> Thankfully I rented out MSG4 for the week.



I can just imagine what it was like to have you on the baseball diamond at school.  

...or soccer field or whatever....


----------



## revol68 (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I can just imagine what it was like to have you on the baseball diamond at school.
> 
> ...or soccer field or whatever....



Nah, seriously I was tempted to maybe buy MW2 for my 360 cause a few of my mates have it but after experiencing the joys of matchmaking on the PS3 I'll just wait for the clever PC kids to knock up hacked dedicated server support.

Maybe it's me being spoilt as I've been used to dedicated servers since the early days of Counter Striker but I simply see little point in playing a game where the dominating factor is not skill or tactics but the quality of your connection.

3hrs playing and I never once got above 3 bars and the vast majority of it I was stuck with 2 bars, there's little fun in that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Nah, seriously I was tempted to maybe buy MW2 for my 360 cause a few of my mates have it but after experiencing the joys of matchmaking on the PS3 I'll just wait for the clever PC kids to knock up hacked dedicated server support..



You know what I do? I pick up the controller, dial into a game, and play it. Issues of 'matchmaking' etc, are the furthest thing from my head.

If I thought about these things that much, smoke would be coming out of my ears. Instead, I just creep around, trying to shoot people and not get shot.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You know what I do? I pick up the controller, dial into a game, and play it. Issues of 'matchmaking' etc, are the furthest thing from my head.
> 
> If I thought about these things that much, smoke would be coming out of my ears. Instead, I just creep around, trying to shoot people and not get shot.



Funny you say dial into a game, because the last time I had to deal with such god awful latency and tiny player counts on a FPS was back in the days of Quake when me and my friends played on 56k dial up.

Still all is not lost, the PC hacking nerds have already unlocked the developer console and it's really only a matter of time before there are cracked dedicated servers on the go.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Still all is not lost, the PC hacking nerds have already unlocked the developer console and it's really only a matter of time before there are cracked dedicated servers on the go.



Good. Then you and the rest of the computer snobs can all go off into a room together and close the door, and leave the rest of us to enjoy playing our game.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Good. Then you and the rest of the computer snobs can all go off into a room together and close the door, and leave the rest of us to enjoy playing our game.



I do not begrudge you your game, all I ask is that you atleast understand why PC gamers are all a bit fucked off with Activision/Infinity Wards antics. 

Anyway it's hardly snobbishness to simply ask for a return to the standards we have been used to.

Also I'm not an anti console snob, I love plenty of console games, from Final Fantasy to Metal Gear Solid and the early Resident Evil games.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I do not begrudge you your game, all I ask is that you atleast understand why PC gamers are all a bit fucked off with Activision/Infinity Wards antics.



That's fine. But you've gone beyond that to slag basically everything about MW2. It's like sour grapes or something.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That's fine. But you've gone beyond that to slag basically everything about MW2. It's like sour grapes or something.



No, I've slagged the plot (it is utter, utter GO TEAM AMERICA balls), I've criticised the shortness of the campaign, I've expressed bewilderment at the hype around it (and it's predecessor too tbf) and yes I've bitched about the removal of dedicated servers and impact it has on the quality of the multiplayer side.

As I've said it was the multiplayer that made it what it was, unfortunately with it being so fucked over for PC users it does leave leave it with few redeeming features.

With dedicated servers and mod ability it could be rather excellent.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> No, I've slagged the plot (it is utter, utter GO TEAM AMERICA balls), I've criticised the shortness of the campaign, I've expressed bewilderment at the hype around it (and it's predecessor too tbf) and yes I've bitched about the removal of dedicated servers and impact it has on the quality of the multiplayer side.
> 
> As I've said it was the multiplayer that made it what it was, unfortunately with it being so fucked over for PC users it does leave leave it with few redeeming features.
> 
> With dedicated servers and mod ability it could be rather excellent.



And something about the 'matchmaking'. And that's just today. 

Wasn't there something about how the gun recoil wasn't realistic enough?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> And something about the 'matchmaking'. And that's just today.
> 
> Wasn't there something about how the gun recoil wasn't realistic enough?



Oh yeah, I've always thought the gun recoil was stupid and made for less real variety between weapons but that criticism was made by me well before this shit about dedicated servers being removed came out, it's a criticism I've had of the first Modern Warfare.

Does it somehow anoy you or interfere with your enjoyment of the game if someone airs their honest opinion on the game?

I've enjoyed playing COD4 for many many hours but it doesn't make me blind to it's shortcomings.

p.s. criticising matchingmaking and the removal of dedicated servers is one and the same thing.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I've enjoyed playing COD4 for many many hours but it doesn't make me blind to it's shortcomings.



But a few posts back, you were saying how CoD4 isn't all it's cracked up to be. Which is why I asked how much you played. Seems to me you've played it a lot. Me too. Because I like the game.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 16, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Surely that just makes it easier to kill people , you'll know where they are.


doesn't work that way: there are lots of places to hide that will give you line of sight to someone way before they see you, even if they know where you might be hiding, and given just how many places to hide there are it's not that simple. Quarry is a nightmare for this. I'm beginning to hate that map. 

You can't really blame people for camping and i would hate to see dumbed down maps in games, but even so the camping is just annoying after a while.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That's fine. But you've gone beyond that to slag basically everything about MW2. It's like sour grapes or something.


but the ps3 matchmaking really is bad; unacceptably so.

it's the one considerable flaw in the game. it's ludicrous to ignore skill level matching people and it's no fun playing that way. 

the matchmaking favours people outside of the UK when i try and search. i've even been host in a game where everyone else was so distant they had 1 bar connections! You can hear the people's accents when they use their mics. none of them speak english so something is amiss. 

i don't know why all these big time game releases end up giving players short shrift like this. I don't care for pc snobbery, but IW need to get off their backsides and sort the matchmaking.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 16, 2009)

A few thoughts about the game and lack of Dedicated servers on the pc. 

I am playing the same maps over and over, I still haven't played some of them. I've only seen quarry once and that was on CTF. Highrise though has been on almost every other time. 

I miss the ability to be able to find a server that is running in a way that I  enjoy playing with people that I feel I can have a good game against. Typically on the previous 2 CODs I would play in clan servers and the clans would be good for a laugh and up for a balanced game so they would be mixed on both sides. This would mean that you would get to know other people that were doing the same and going back to the same servers themselves and I added quite a few people like this on CODWaW. All too random now.

Game set up: I don't think I have unlocked hardcore TDM yet, which is what i played the majority of on previous CoDs. I'm starting to notice the lack of those little server tweaks that you get on Dedicated servers more and more as I get better at the game and find I have to make do with out the box games only. 

On the positive side, the game play is very smooth on the whole, I've had a few laggy games but on the whole it seems pretty good. I don't think there is a way to tell who is hosting though? would be interesting to see how it affects scores. The maps are also very detailed and as someone else said much more vertical, lots of buildings to hide in. This does have the downfall that people still seem to want to sit in a corner and wait for someone to run past. I think a lot of the hide away places though are designed so you can call in a predator missile etc and people take advantage.

Still enjoying playing on the whole though


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> but the ps3 matchmaking really is bad; unacceptably so.
> 
> it's the one considerable flaw in the game. it's ludicrous to ignore skill level matching people and it's no fun playing that way. .



Was the matchmaking on CoD4 the same as it is now?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> but the ps3 matchmaking really is bad; unacceptably so.



Ill agree, i played on a mates PS3 the other day and it was painfully slow to make a match........

Ive not had any probs on my 360 tho.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 16, 2009)

Difficult to say, i played that (and WaW) on the 360. Doubtless there will always be those who say either platform has the better online, but I believe the ps3 problems are due to the matchmaking software, not the server. WaW had a local search option. This doesn't. Certainly no CoD game i've played has had proper skill based matchmaking, mind you most games in general don't. Why this is I don't know, it annoys the fuck out of me. I am sick to death of having to play against the world's greatest console jockeys. Its a stupid way to do things. 

Why can't they use local searching and why can't they use matchmaking based on k/d ratio or something?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 16, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Ill agree, i played on a mates PS3 the other day and it was painfully slow to make a match........
> 
> Ive not had any probs on my 360 tho.


some people think IW designed mw2 primarily for the 360. I don't know, but I don't believe the ps3 should get short shrift nor do i see why it should have to just because it's free online. I don't think the problems are server based, but software based.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> ...Certainly no CoD game i've played has had proper skill based matchmaking, mind you most games in general don't. Why this is I don't know, it annoys the fuck out of me. I am sick to death of having to play against the world's greatest console jockeys....?



I find that somehow it DOES match me with players of similar skill. There must be something going on in the background.

Now Halo 3 does claim to have a skill matching system, but I regularly get pwnd in that game, teams winning by kills of 100 v 25 etc..,

MW2 is doing something right, because all the team games seem quite close, and the free for all never has just one guy winning by a mile.

This is 360 btw.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> doesn't work that way: there are lots of places to hide that will give you line of sight to someone way before they see you, even if they know where you might be hiding, and given just how many places to hide there are it's not that simple. Quarry is a nightmare for this. I'm beginning to hate that map.
> 
> You can't really blame people for camping and i would hate to see dumbed down maps in games, but even so the camping is just annoying after a while.


 

tbh i have not found that a problem.

if you are invisible to their radar\uav\heartbeat sensor etc (cold blood scrambler and ninja perks) you just switch class and sneak up on them to inflict stabby death. or get a kill streak and use the helicopeter or harrier to take them out

despite what i have said i am enjoying the multiplayer and wil probably buy the game (am currently using a mates version) but... If they included dedicated servers and lean (i.e put them back in) this would be a an awesome multiplayer game

my main beef with the online play is the bunny hoppers and, to a lesser extent, noob toobers. And whiney american twats who seem to think that they have to go whoo hoo every time they shoot someone and keep their finger on the Z key permanently


biggest killstreak so far is 47 in a free for all match that got me accused of hacking. 

if you have the PC version btw tehre are a couple of tweeks you can make. The game by defaulyt limits your fps to 85 but you can increase this by editing the config_mp file. so if you have a good graphics card you are not hobbled to 85 fps

find

maxfps and edit it to 250 or something you are happy with



to display a more accurate ping indicator 

edit

scoresping_interval to 20

and

maxbars to 10


this changes the ping indicator bars to display the pings in 10 bars ratehr than 4 so you can see the latency better


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> some people think IW designed mw2 primarily for the 360. I don't know, but I don't believe the ps3 should get short shrift nor do i see why it should have to just because it's free online. I don't think the problems are server based, but software based.



Surely the problem is that they're arent as many PS3 players?

Also the PS3 matchmaking server will be run by infinity ward, where as the xbox ones will be done by microsoft, who will have more experience of running and supporting matchmaking servers, and probably have a better network for it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2009)

About two thirds in now, the game has gone from average to pretty good. Not a big fan of levels where you're just running at 20 people shooting at you, like a bit of variety, the second snow level, the gulag and the oil rig levels were great! The south American one's less so. My scoring has gone from 5/10 to 7/10. Online still pwns though, easy 8/10 so far!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah the story is total bollox, but I tend to ignore it other than the 'surprise' return of a certain character!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2009)

The story gets so ridiculous that it actually becomes cool. It's like the 'Commando' of games.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Was the matchmaking on CoD4 the same as it is now?


 

can only speak from a pc pov

in cod4 there was no matchmaking

you just decided the type of game you wanted to play (HC/tdm\S7D et) and then a list of servers that offered that gametype were presented. you could see how many people were playing on them and the ping to them. then you just selected the one you fancied


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 16, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Surely the problem is that they're arent as many PS3 players?
> 
> Also the PS3 matchmaking server will be run by infinity ward, where as the xbox ones will be done by microsoft, who will have more experience of running and supporting matchmaking servers, and probably have a better network for it.


You can see how many people are playing wordlwide in the game. It's not wanting!

I don't know the ins and outs of it all, but the ps3 matchmaking needs addressing. The game is playable, but not as good as it should be. I hope they won't rest on their laurels.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 16, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah the story is total bollox, but I tend to ignore it other than the 'surprise' return of a certain character!



yeah i was thinknig this about the story , i found the last few levels didnt really make sense ( but il decided that on the secon playthrough ) 

still its not all about story , seeing you-know-who return was good tho.

It was all a bit short , added with the fact that everything was frantic , the end of the sinlg playe left me feeling a buit empty 

However, am enjoying the spec ops and im discovering multiplayer is pretty addictive. Im now L12 and got there much quicker than i expcted. Getting my first tripple kill was a great feeling


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2009)

Haven't played Spec Ops yet...anyhoo MW2 sold 4.7 million units on first day of release:



> *“Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 has become the biggest launch in history across all forms of entertainment,” according to publisher Activision.*
> 
> Having released on Xbox 360, PS3 and PC on November 10, the Infinity Ward developed shooter sold approximately 4.7 million copies in North America and the United Kingdom in its first 24 hours of availability, generating $310 million, the company estimated.
> 
> According to figures released by ELSPA and GfK Chart-Track, _Modern Warfare 2 _sold around 1.23 million units in the UK on the day of its release, grossing around £47 million and smashing the previous day one UK sales record held by _Grand Theft Auto IV_, which sold 613,000 copies and grossed £27.2 million following its April 2008 release.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2009)

Played some two player special ops yesterday, the Big Brother mission. One player in a Black Hawk, the other on foot. Died about twenty times about a metre from the objective . Soooo addictive though .


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 16, 2009)

looking at the IW forums for the 360 you can see criticism there from people who aren't americans wanting IW to fix regional matchmaking.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 16, 2009)

there is a hidden mode in the museum or something.. after you complete the level you can go back in and press a red button or something...

will try it when i get home


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2009)

Spec-ops are fucking great. PLayed with a mate in the hous on Sat, the best missions by far are the AC130/Blackhawk missions, and the stealth ones...doing cpt price's 3-2-1 when you take down a bad guy is great fun...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> looking at the IW forums for the 360 you can see criticism there from people who aren't americans wanting IW to fix regional matchmaking.



yeah tbh that was my problem on my wee bros PS3, i didn't care about playing rank 40 and above people, I was just pissed thatit seemed fit to throw me into games with American hosts and so I was always on 2 bars.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2009)

Just want to say that I had a good laugh on Friday playing with a few peeps from here. I think only Urban players would gladly stop for a fifteen minute beer/spliff break every 45 minutes 

I'm not sure exactly who I played with because I can't quite put board names to gamertags.

Sorry for throwing us into that first team game which required some strategy, we were obviously still warming up.   The free-for-all private matches were quite fun, I really enjoyed stabbing a few of you in the face  Have to do it again sometime!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 16, 2009)

If anyone wants to add me on PC, please do, and send a pm with your game name so i can look out for you when you do or something like that!

no prizes for guessing my gamer name!


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2009)

DrAgOnKiLlA1965?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> DrAgOnKiLlA1965?


uncanny


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just want to say that I had a good laugh on Friday playing with a few peeps from here. I think only Urban players would gladly stop for a fifteen minute beer/spliff break every 45 minutes
> 
> I'm not sure exactly who I played with because I can't quite put board names to gamertags.
> 
> Sorry for throwing us into that first team game which required some strategy, we were obviously still warming up.   The free-for-all private matches were quite fun, I really enjoyed stabbing a few of you in the face  Have to do it again sometime!



Yep me too, great fun! I'm SupaKidE btw (not that that isn't obvious). Yeah man I loves the stabby win!


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 16, 2009)

Who's playing on PS3? I'm 'ernstwhile', won't be online tonight, but the gf is away all weekend


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2009)

My xbox broke 

Gota send it wednesday.

CoD killed it, been playing ridiculous hours on it, loosened the chip or something cos of heat.

Pissed.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 16, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just want to say that I had a good laugh on Friday playing with a few peeps from here. I think only Urban players would gladly stop for a fifteen minute beer/spliff break every 45 minutes
> 
> I'm not sure exactly who I played with because I can't quite put board names to gamertags.
> 
> Sorry for throwing us into that first team game which required some strategy, we were obviously still warming up.   The free-for-all private matches were quite fun, I really enjoyed stabbing a few of you in the face  Have to do it again sometime!



I was Pabodie1931. Started well as I won the first private match, got my arse handed to me on a plate after that 

Just finished the single player mission where you have to fight your way out of the Favela, lost count of the number of times I died playing that one.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 16, 2009)

finished on vet, 15 hours... 
the museum thing is at the end, it's cool but you dont unlock or get anything for doing it..


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Who's playing on PS3? I'm 'ernstwhile', won't be online tonight, but the gf is away all weekend



kyser_soze_SW2, will be around at the weekend too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2009)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I was Pabodie1931. Started well as I won the first private match, got my arse handed to me on a plate after that
> 
> Just finished the single player mission where you have to fight your way out of the Favela, lost count of the number of times I died playing that one.



Yeah didn't think much of that level. Is it me or is there no difficulty curve in this game? One level is mental hard followed by a piece of piss level...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2009)

Just finished it, talk about blatant open ended...well that was ok but great, if I was charitable I'd give it 6.5/10. Too much of the insane run through billions of bullets and not enough variety in the level order...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Just finished it, talk about blatant open ended...well that was ok but great, if I was charitable I'd give it 6.5/10. Too much of the insane run through billions of bullets and not enough variety in the level order...



I've sort of noticed that. I'm still fairly early on in the campaign, but it has reminded me of one of those arcade games where you press a pedal on the floor to duck, and there are constant enemies popping out from everywhere to shoot at you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2009)

It gets better...anyway, Spec Ops is a bit good innit!!? Anyone up for a two player on that Wednesday evening (other half is on call so I have a free evening)?? I'll be on from 8.30.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It gets better...anyway, Spec Ops is a bit good innit!!? Anyone up for a two player on that Wednesday evening (other half is on call so I have a free evening)?? I'll be on from 8.30.



I usually like to clear the campaign before going to online, but this time I decided what the hell, and just went to online almost straightaway. It's the best part, anyway.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 17, 2009)

Is there any credibility in the notion that the disc activity on the ps3 caused by the game (it does like to be working that drive!) could be too much for the machine in lieu of an install option.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Just finished it, *talk about blatant open ended*...well that was ok but great, if I was charitable I'd give it 6.5/10. Too much of the insane run through billions of bullets and not enough variety in the level order...



'I know a place.'


----------



## sim667 (Nov 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep me too, great fun! I'm SupaKidE btw (not that that isn't obvious). Yeah man I loves the stabby win!



Ive got you on my freinds list and i have no idea why......... i though i didnt have anyone at all of urban on there 

'cept bob.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 17, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Who's playing on PS3? I'm 'ernstwhile', won't be online tonight, but the gf is away all weekend



I'm fen_boy should be around a bit at the weekend, but my spare time to play is limited.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2009)

who is on pc ?

maybe we could have a match later ?

unless im drunk


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> 'I know a place.'



Indeed.



sim667 said:


> Ive got you on my freinds list and i have no idea why......... i though i didnt have anyone at all of urban on there
> 
> 'cept bob.



I prolly added you from the gamer tag thread and you prolly accepted, you can defriend if it's an issue? 

Anyhoo, my new headset turned up today so I'm back to swearing and laughing out loud at stabbing people (just read that back and it sounds so wrong!)..!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

You should've heard me and my mate on Sat nite cheering headshots on a few of the Spec Ops levels


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 17, 2009)

I bet everyone uses those perks that stop you from being detected across the map. I have a feeling that's how the online is going to go.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I bet everyone uses those perks that stop you from being detected across the map. I have a feeling that's how the online is going to go.



The most abused perk is Stopping Power. Cold Blooded is a rarity.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 17, 2009)

ive just unlocked it so i will be using it. Mind you i see a ton of people using HB sensors. They are not shit at all.

i've never been a fan of perks that just make people hit harder or take more damage or less damage. i prefer more creative ideas.

near the end of the story mode...it's pretty shit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> The most abused perk is Stopping Power. Cold Blooded is a rarity.



Is there an equivalent to the Juggernaut perk? That's the most abused on 4, imo.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2009)

only on death streak... you get pain killer... same thing.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> only on death streak... you get pain killer... same thing.



I hate juggernaut wimps.


----------



## starfish (Nov 17, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I hate juggernaut wimps.



Only other option at the moment is copycat & to me thats a waste of time. Not that pain killer does me much use anyway.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 18, 2009)

Was playing some more on my wee bros PS3 and I have to say playing on Hardcore really improves the game. It's still really odd playing in rather massive maps with with a max of 12 players, half the time it's like a spaghetti western in a ghost town.

There's a hack out now for the pirate PC version which will allow me to sample it's multiplayer experience, which I will do when I get back to Belfast, hopefully dedicated servers and larger player counts are only a short time off, it really does seem a waste of those big new maps to have it restricted to 6 v 6 on everything but ground war.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 18, 2009)

starfish said:


> Only other option at the moment is copycat & to me thats a waste of time. Not that pain killer does me much use anyway.



I'm just getting the hang of copycat. When I'm killed, my finger goes to the square automatically in a heartbeat.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Was playing some more on my wee bros PS3 and I have to say playing on Hardcore really improves the game. It's still really odd playing in rather massive maps with with a max of 12 players, half the time it's like a spaghetti western in a ghost town..



Play Groundwar.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 18, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Play Groundwar.



Yeah but here's the problem with p2p, groundwar isn't that popular so it means I have to wait longer for matches and am more likely to be hosted on a machine further away and even when I do get in often the games ends up as 7v7.

Also 9v9 is still rather empty compared to what I'm used to on the PC.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yeah but here's the problem with p2p, groundwar isn't that popular so it means I have to wait longer for matches and am more likely to be hosted on a machine further away and even when I do get in often the games ends up as 7v7.
> 
> Also 9v9 is still rather empty compared to what I'm used to on the PC.



With the ps3, groundwar is the second most popular mode after team deathmatch, given that they tell you how many players are online, and how many are in each game type.

I haven't found it a problem getting a game, and they are usually fully 'staffed'.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 18, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> With the ps3, groundwar is the second most popular mode after team deathmatch, given that they tell you how many players are online, and how many are in each game type.
> 
> I haven't found it a problem getting a game, and they are usually fully 'staffed'.



Not for the first time on this thread I will point out that you are in North America and I'm not. I'm usually in the position of having a full game (or nearly full) with a yank host and two bars or a longer wait, 3 bars and it ususually starting at 7 v 8.

Also there doesn't seem to be any auto balancing coded into the game and so matches can end up very uneven.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Not for the first time on this thread I will point out that you are in North America and I'm not. .



You'll have to explain the significance of that [for the second time, if you have in fact done it before, which I don't remember].

Given that the game is owned by people worldwide, there shouldn't really be 'dead' times for player participation.

Many times on CoD4, there were players with british accents; lots of aussies, given that they always have some form of AUS in their clan tags; spanish voices, japanese voices, german voices, etc etc etc.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 18, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You'll have to explain the significance of that [for the second time, if you have in fact done it before, which I don't remember].
> 
> Given that the game is owned by people worldwide, there shouldn't really be 'dead' times for player participation.
> 
> Many times on CoD4, there were players with british accents; lots of aussies, given that they always have some form of AUS in their clan tags; spanish voices, japanese voices, german voices, etc etc etc.



Well in my 8 hrs of ps3 online gaming I have found myself mostly in games hosted by people in North America.

Your point about all the different accents is something that backs my point up, world wide gamers are often thrown in with North Americans (I'm guessing they are the largest group of online players) and hence we will get crappy 2 bar connections as the host will be 8 out of 10 times in North America.

The odd time I do get a closer UK/European host it is often in games that aren't full.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Well in my 8 hrs of ps3 online gaming I have found myself mostly in games hosted by people in North America.
> 
> Your point about all the different accents is something that backs my point up, world wide gamers are often thrown in with North Americans (I'm guessing they are the largest group of online players) and hence we will get crappy 2 bar connections as the host will be 8 out of 10 times in North America.
> 
> The odd time I do get a closer UK/European host it is often in games that aren't full.



Well, there have to be some advantages to living in North America, eh?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 18, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Well, there have to be some advantages to living in North America, eh?



Well it is about time yanks hosted a war on their own soil rather than everyone elses.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Well it is about time yanks hosted a war on their own soil rather than everyone elses.



Nah. There's CoD and NFL for that.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> only on death streak... you get pain killer... same thing.


the death streaks are useless.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 18, 2009)

I wouldnt know


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 18, 2009)

On 360 I would say that about 75% of the time I get to play with Brits and Europeans and have no connection issues. Now that compares favourably to something like Halo 3 which seemed to be about 99% Americans with a huge host advantage.

I had a bad experience last night for the first time too...lots of abuse on voice chat (from Brits) and seen a few [BNP] clan tags! I've seen this quite a few times now, really pissed me off. So I'm going to friends-only chat from now on.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 18, 2009)

Bought this yesterday. So first impressions. Single player only. I haven't touched multiplay yet.

1. One of the creation teams has been watching Generation Kill haven't they?! Danger Close, Stay Frosty etc.
2. Its vury purty but I think they've tried too much to make it like a film than a game. Way too many cinematics. I hate being in situations where you are always going to blown up no matter what you do just so they can shift you from one scene to another.
3. I like the spec ops idea. Although how it is possible to do the pit in 35 seconds boggles me. It takes me 35 second just to get to and clear the roof at full pelt. 42 seconds is my best so far.
4. Bullet effects. I did the sniper spec op and when you hit someone with a sniper bullet boy the effects are sweet.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 18, 2009)

It's a bit bloody short isn't it? Finished it in a day 

Just moved so no internet yet for online play either


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2009)

> 3. I like the spec ops idea. Although how it is possible to do the pit in 35 seconds boggles me. It takes me 35 second just to get to and clear the roof at full pelt. 42 seconds is my best so far.



pwnd, n00b etc etc You have to run&gun...keep at it, once you've memorised the location of all the targets it gets easier...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I wouldnt know


i bloody would.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh and what was with that snow bike section. 

You could shoot a machine pistol whilst driving... At what? Everythings going so fast I couldn't work out who was who or aim.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2009)

You don't have to aim, just shoot. They die pretty damn easy in that bit.

Altho I'd reccomend not shooting if you can avoid it as it fucks up your turning and stuff.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 18, 2009)

Twigged early on that it was easier just to go as fast as poss.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 18, 2009)

The deathstreaks are useless , Painkiller needs to last about 20 seconds , not 10.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 18, 2009)

imo they should be removed

if you are so noob that you have to rely on deathstreaks to improve then ...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

Then...?

I think the online is a joke because of people like you. 

Why shouldn't casual/inexperienced players get a chance to play? it's not our fault IW can't design online properly that we have to play with cunts who spoil the enjoyment. What, is our money not good enough?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

what they should have done was change the killstreak idea. So that if you die, you don't lose your killstreak, you just lose 1 towards it. Maybe then make them cost more. At the moment it's a mechanism that rewards the people who are already winning. It's like playing Monopoly and then someone lands on your hotel and has to pay the rent and then has to pay again just because they had to pay rent. It's a dumb idea that's unfair on casual players who just don't stand a cat in hell's chance playing the game.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2009)

Just do what I did on COD4 when I came to it and every fucker I went up against was a level 40, one shot kill and I had to hit them 3 times in the head - keep plugging away, ignore the tedium, and you get there eventually...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> what they should have done was change the killstreak idea. So that if you die, you don't lose your killstreak, you just lose 1 towards it. Maybe then make them cost more. At the moment it's a mechanism that rewards the people who are already winning. It's like playing Monopoly and then someone lands on your hotel and has to pay the rent and then has to pay again just because they had to pay rent. It's a dumb idea that's unfair on casual players who just don't stand a cat in hell's chance playing the game.



Well that would mean I'd effectively always have an AC-130 to hand. The game shouldn't be dumbed down.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Then...?
> 
> I think the online is a joke because of people like you.
> 
> Why shouldn't casual/inexperienced players get a chance to play? it's not our fault IW can't design online properly that we have to play with cunts who spoil the enjoyment. What, is our money not good enough?



Nah sorry you buy a game that has competitive multiplayer and that's what it is competitive, it should reward skill not shitness, otherwise you end up creating shit like the new FIFA 10 were winning feels more like the outcome of a dice roll than anything within your control.

On the otherhand however, it's a tad unbalanced in that people on higher levels get much better perks and weaponary and yes I tend to agree that the kill streak perks create monopoly like situations that removes competitiveness from the game.

All of this is a big argument for dedicated servers and players ability to set up their own rules and settings, for example COD4 on the PC had a pro mod that stripped kill streaks and perks out and made it a much cleaner more competitive game. Other servers removed only certain things like martyrdom or the helicopter.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Just do what I did on COD4 when I came to it and every fucker I went up against was a level 40, one shot kill and I had to hit them 3 times in the head - keep plugging away, ignore the tedium, and you get there eventually...


It's just bloody frustrating. 

I don't even care about winning or losing the match per se. Or even that I get killed (a lot). It's the whole killstreak mechanism. That's the crux of the game. I don't even care how broken they are (any fool can see how ludicrously unbalanced they are), it's the fact that casual players are constantly denied access to this stuff, while the uber pro's are rewarded for their uber pro-ness by getting these things which just decide the game. One killstreak can win the game given how they combo off each other now.

It's a game design that really favours these people that's really exclusionist and it just puts me off the damn game which is a real shame. When the game's balanced it's great fun, but that happens so very rarely. 

Not to mention all the technical things the game is lacking in: decent matchmaking, lag, crap sound mix (I can't hear a guy running up behind me?), local hosting.

Compared to all this, the deathstreaks are just a joke. Why did they bother ffs?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Well that would mean I'd effectively always have an AC-130 to hand. The game shouldn't be dumbed down.


There are many ways to achieve the same thing as a killstreak that would be fairer all round. Really it's not an argument.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Nah sorry you buy a game that has competitive multiplayer and that's what it is competitive, it should reward skill not shitness, otherwise you end up creating shit like the new FIFA 10 were winning feels more like the outcome of a dice roll than anything within your control.
> 
> On the otherhand however, it's a tad unbalanced in that people on higher levels get much better perks and weaponary and yes I tend to agree that the kill streak perks create monopoly like situations that removes competitiveness from the game.
> 
> All of this is a big argument for dedicated servers and players ability to set up their own rules and settings, for example COD4 on the PC had a pro mod that stripped kill streaks and perks out and made it a much cleaner more competitive game. Other servers removed only certain things like martyrdom or the helicopter.


how competitive is a game when the matchmaking process ignores skill completely? Why not use k/d ration as a matchmkaing tool; the game tracks your skill in many ways and yet it cannot find any mechanism to matchmake at all. not even locally!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's just bloody frustrating.
> 
> I don't even care about winning or losing the match per se. Or even that I get killed (a lot). It's the whole killstreak mechanism. That's the crux of the game. I don't even care how broken they are (any fool can see how ludicrously unbalanced they are), it's the fact that casual players are constantly denied access to this stuff, while the uber pro's are rewarded for their uber pro-ness by getting these things which just decide the game. One killstreak can win the game given how they combo off each other now.
> 
> ...



Itis rather amazing how Infinity Ward wanked on about how their match making was all about inclusiveness because apparently a dedicated server list is too difficult for some idiots (it isn't of course they just made up this piece of "community feedback") and yet the game is totally unbalanced for new comers who have to put in hours of online gameplay to even get close to playing on a level playing field.

Personally I don't mind having to work my way up through the levels but I can see how that and the kill streaks creates a situation whereby it gets harder for newcomers to improve and too easy for veterans to amass chains of kill streaks.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2009)

Wasn't Mr Wells making a big thing about stuff like that not being important about XXX posts back?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't even get my head round Estate and Derail (and Quarry to a lesser extent). It's a snipers paradise!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Wasn't Mr Wells making a big thing about stuff like that not being important about XXX posts back?


I don't know, was he?

Maybe I changed my mind, having played the game for a week. I don't know; I don't know what you are yourself referring to.

But in a week i've reached rank 26. I'm playing against people who, in the same time, have reached _at least_ double that!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> how competitive is a game when the matchmaking process ignores skill completely? Why not use k/d ration as a matchmkaing tool; the game tracks your skill in many ways and yet it cannot find any mechanism to matchmake at all. not even locally!



Yeah  the match making system is shit and doesn't even deliver on what what little benefits it promised, I've been put up against level 50 people when I was level 4.

That's the other great shame about dedicated servers, you could find one that generally suited your level or if you wanted you could play on harder ones and use it to learn off more experienced players. Now you are just thrown onto a shitty connection with some randoms who change nearly every round. This also stops the development of basic tatical team play that would would sort of organically arise from playing with the same people for more than 5 mins.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I don't know, was he?
> 
> Maybe I changed my mind, having played the game for a week. I don't know; I don't know what you are yourself referring to.
> 
> But in a week i've reached rank 26. I'm playing against people who, in the same time, have reached _at least_ double that!



Tbf you did make snide remarks about my complaints about the removal of dedicated servers on the PC and you informed us all that the game works fine on the consoles so we should quit whinging.

Your opinion seems to have only changed becauseyou are getting your ass handed to you online. 

All I'm going to say is that these issues of balancing and peoples different expectations and tastes are precisely why dedicated servers are soo much better than a locked down match making system.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Tbf you did make snide remarks about my complaints about the removal of dedicated servers on the PC and you informed us all that the game works fine on the consoles so we should quit whinging.
> 
> Your opinion seems to have only changed becauseyou are getting your ass handed to you online.
> 
> All I'm going to say is that these issues of balancing and peoples different expectations and tastes are precisely why dedicated servers are soo much better than a locked down match making system.


You misunderstood my comments. I was never against dedicated servers at all. I have never said that PC users weren't getting shafted. I said that the experience I had on COD4 (and WAW which was even better because it had better matchmaking) on the 360 (which i had at the time) were good enough. Compared to those experiences the ps3 matchmaking for this game (comments were made before mw2 came out) is entirely different and unacceptable. It's also a little different with regards to the killstreak mechanism because it wasn't so unbalanced before as there were only the 3, and if you got loads of kills with the chopper you couldn't then combo it into the Pavelow or the Nuke, even. 

My opinion hasn't really changed because those were different circumstances, but it's not unreasonable to assume that MW2 would be as playable online as MW1.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> You misunderstood my comments. I was never against dedicated servers at all. I have never said that PC users weren't getting shafted. I said that the experience I had on COD4 (and WAW which was even better because it had better matchmaking) on the 360 (which i had at the time) were good enough. Compared to those experiences the ps3 matchmaking for this game (comments were made before mw2 came out) is entirely different and unacceptable. It's also a little different with regards to the killstreak mechanism because it wasn't so unbalanced before as there were only the 3, and if you got loads of kills with the chopper you couldn't then combo it into the Pavelow or the Nuke, even.
> 
> My opinion hasn't really changed because those were different circumstances, but it's not unreasonable to assume that MW2 would be as playable online as MW1.



And why exactly did PC gamers need telling about your experiences onthe 360 with match making? The only reason I could see for your post was to paint those complaining about the removal of dedicated servers as whinging about nothing and to imply match making is good enough.

Well match making was never going to be good enough on the PC because as you say; 





> it's not unreasonable to assume that MW2 would be as playable online as MW1.



You also made your snidey wee comments about it being fine on the 360 whilst ignoring all the points about users being able to have more choice and control over the games they played and how they are balanced, again implying that the game was just fine and those wanting to change bits and pieces of it were just spoilt whinging pricks. 

Now of course you are one of those people not entirely happy with the vanilla settings and balancing of the game and so all of a sudden criticisms of match making is valid. So essentially you are an opportunist twat who thinks issues that don't directly effect him are to be snidely dismissed but as soon as it bothers him it is a big and valid issue. 

Still opportunist or not it's nice to see people waking up to the shortcomings of crappy locked down p2p hosting.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I can't even get my head round Estate and Derail (and Quarry to a lesser extent). It's a snipers paradise!


i think i've played MP for about 10 hours and still haven't been on quarry in a tdm or ffa, once on ctf. have been on derail once and hate it for sniping reasons. I think there are some levels I have only played once too.

Shocking, no way as I can see it to decide what map i want to play. Last night i joined up, played terminal, then another map, then went back to terminal again
fucking stupid 

Also, sometimes I like a mental server with 15-20plus a side and other times smaller with 2-3 a side, not a choice i can make anymore.

Again, as someone said, i liked the oppurtunity to join servers with no killstreaks, and H/C settings, access denied 

Still good fun to play but i can feel myself getting bored with the lack of these things


----------



## Pingu (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Then...?
> 
> I think the online is a joke because of people like you.
> 
> Why shouldn't casual/inexperienced players get a chance to play? it's not our fault IW can't design online properly that we have to play with cunts who spoil the enjoyment. What, is our money not good enough?


 

i think you misunderstood my post

relying on stuff you get only when you die is not going to improve your game. the perks dont allow you to improve your skill level in any way. (copycat may help a bit tbh but the otehrs dont)


----------



## revol68 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> i think i've played MP for about 10 hours and still haven't been on quarry in a tdm or ffa, once on ctf. have been on derail once and hate it for sniping reasons. I think there are some levels I have only played once too.
> 
> Shocking, no way as I can see it to decide what map i want to play. Last night i joined up, played terminal, then another map, then went back to terminal again
> fucking stupid
> ...



It's only a matter of time before dedicated servers are up and running, whether Activision/Infinity Ward like it or not.

Ah well two montsh ago I was expecting to play £30 plus for playing MW2 online on dedicated servers, now it seems it won't be long until I'm playing it for free.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

Pingu said:


> i think you misunderstood my post
> 
> relying on stuff you get only when you die is not going to improve your game. the perks dont allow you to improve your skill level in any way. (copycat may help a bit tbh but the otehrs dont)


no one relies on them (not least of all because they suck), no one's looking to die over and over! They are there ostensibly as a bone thrown to crap players like me. In that, they are a good idea. Just poorly implemented.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's just bloody frustrating.
> 
> I don't even care about winning or losing the match per se. Or even that I get killed (a lot). It's the whole killstreak mechanism. That's the crux of the game. I don't even care how broken they are (any fool can see how ludicrously unbalanced they are), it's the fact that casual players are constantly denied access to this stuff, while the uber pro's are rewarded for their uber pro-ness by getting these things which just decide the game. One killstreak can win the game given how they combo off each other now.
> 
> ...



You do realise that anybody can unlock the better killstreaks , don't you?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> You do realise that anybody can unlock the better killstreaks , don't you?


_unlocking _them isn't the problem.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> _unlocking _them isn't the problem.



Fair point , but at the same time if you didn't get better things are you ranked up , there would be no point playing the game would there?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyhooo... 

I'm about this evening if anyone fancies a game, also up for some spec ops too.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Fair point , but at the same time if you didn't get better things are you ranked up , there would be no point playing the game would there?


It's not that i mind. the individual rewards are no bother.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 19, 2009)

3 AC-130's in one match , not bad


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

i don't understand how people can get that many kills. they must be camping the whole time. which wouldn't be difficult on these maps.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> i don't understand how people can get that many kills. they must be camping the whole time. which wouldn't be difficult on these maps.



When it goes to killcam sometimes, you can see that some people play like frenetic elementals. Maybe there's some drug that can make a person that way.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> When it goes to killcam sometimes, you can see that some people play like frenetic elementals. Maybe there's some drug that can make a person that way.


all the killcam tells me is that there is serious lag. You will empty a clip into some enemy's gut and he still knifes you. Watch the killcam and you've fired one bullet! This is the one major problem with the game and it's just getting ignored. Average Joe Gamer probably doesn't notice this when playing the game inbetween going down the pub and watching the football. But the problem is persistent and serious enough to skew the game.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 19, 2009)

Played 2 hours on random deathmatch, mainly in the boneyard, last night, got killed about 70 times, managed to go from 1 to 5 tho...yes it's frustrating, but I did have the satisfaction of having mainly melee kills


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

melee kills are always satisfying. especially with the otherwise useless shield. i don't play ffa though, i can't stand that mode in any game. much prefer team modes despite the lack of teamwork, or english speaking people. sometimes i think the game is matchmaking me with actual taliban people given their accents (foreign accent = terrorist obv.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone want to arrange some Spec Op time, there's a couple you have to do in two player and no bugger I know wants to play.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> all the killcam tells me is that there is serious lag. You will empty a clip into some enemy's gut and he still knifes you. Watch the killcam and you've fired one bullet! This is the one major problem with the game and it's just getting ignored. Average Joe Gamer probably doesn't notice this when playing the game inbetween going down the pub and watching the football. But the problem is persistent and serious enough to skew the game.



What you bitching about, I thought the game was fine on the consoles and us PC gamers were just whinging brats?

Funny to hear you bitch about average Joe gamer not noticing underlying issues when you were so quick to dismiss the complaints about the removal of dedicated servers and the increased ping this would cause.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 19, 2009)

So, after last week's warm up session we (i.e. me) should be a bit more comfortable and skilled at the multiplayer this week. Anyone fancy another game this week? I'm thinking that we try ang get  a 6-man party to play lots of Team Deathmatch, and really try and win them this time  Also, a few games of Domination once we've had a few wins in TD.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 19, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone want to arrange some Spec Op time, there's a couple you have to do in two player and no bugger I know wants to play.



Yeah, sure. Tonight about 9 ish?

I know the  two-player ones well. 'Big Brother' is a bastard, but lots of fun!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2009)

The Radio station I DJ for is turning on some chrimbo lights tonight. 
I'm not sure how long I have to attend for but if I'm back home by 9 (twenty one hundred hours, stay frosty) I'll be up for some two player spec ops too.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> melee kills are always satisfying.


 
Except when someone else shoots you in the back just as you were about to get your kill and you're there thinking 'if only I'd just shot them then I would have gotten the frag before i died'.

The number of bloody times that has happened to me


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 19, 2009)

Gromit said:


> ...twenty one hundred hours, stay frosty...


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2009)

Is this still for sale anywhere less that £40? Went to sainsburys on Monday to get it and the fuckers had put it up to £45!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Is this still for sale anywhere less that £40? Went to sainsburys on Monday to get it and the fuckers had put it up to £45!


 

£32 on Amazon


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> What you bitching about, I thought the game was fine on the consoles and us PC gamers were just whinging brats?
> 
> Funny to hear you bitch about average Joe gamer not noticing underlying issues when you were so quick to dismiss the complaints about the removal of dedicated servers and the increased ping this would cause.


As i have already told you, I was talking about previous COD games. At the point I said that COD was fine MW2 wasn't yet available. It's not unreasonable to assume, given that pedigree and the hype and the popularity of the title (and thus the investment the publisher would allow), that MW2 wouldn't have these problems. Certainly not to the same degree. Unfortunately that has not proven to be the case.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

Gromit said:


> £32 on Amazon


ps3 version was £25 last night!


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> i don't understand how people can get that many kills. they must be camping the whole time. which wouldn't be difficult on these maps.



Skill? I've been playing CoD since the first one came out


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Except when someone else shoots you in the back just as you were about to get your kill and you're there thinking 'if only I'd just shot them then I would have gotten the frag before i died'.
> 
> The number of bloody times that has happened to me


i wish there was a way to increase the sound mix so that people running around behind you in combat boots could, you know, _be heard!_


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> i wish there was a way to increase the sound mix so that people running around behind you in combat boots could, you know, _be heard!_



Put Ninja Pro on , you make no noise while everyone else does


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> i wish there was a way to increase the sound mix so that people running around behind you in combat boots could, you know, _be heard!_


 
I used to play Day of Defeat with stereo headphones on and your ears were almost as important as your eyes as you could hear when people were behind you.

Xbox 360 headsets have only one ear. Something thats always annoyed me. The only other option is a surround sound set up. But I can rarely be arsed to plug and unplug my surround sound cables ionto my xbox.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Put Ninja Pro on , you make no noise while everyone else does


haven't got that yet.

i started using cold blooded but then realised that, aside from the uav aspect, it was pants as you can be seen through thermal vision and drones etc, just a little less clearly.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I used to play Day of Defeat with stereo headphones on and your ears were almost as important as your eyes as you could hear when people were behind you.
> 
> Xbox 360 headsets have only one ear. Something thats always annoyed me. The only other option is a surround sound set up. But I can rarely be arsed to plug and unplug my surround sound cables ionto my xbox.


indeed. someone on another forum called it 'sound whoring'. 

unfortunately my tv is SD (which is also a factor) and has no headphone output i can see. I just have to make do.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, sure. Tonight about 9 ish?
> 
> I know the  two-player ones well. 'Big Brother' is a bastard, but lots of fun!



Ah can't get online till about 11pm at the earliest tonight, working late...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> So, after last week's warm up session we (i.e. me) should be a bit more comfortable and skilled at the multiplayer this week. Anyone fancy another game this week? I'm thinking that we try ang get  a 6-man party to play lots of Team Deathmatch, and really try and win them this time  Also, a few games of Domination once we've had a few wins in TD.



I like the sound of this, shouldn't be too hard to get that number going regulary.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2009)

Just been reading up on perks.

So they've ditched the auto drop grenade when dead perk (which i loved) and replaced it with a pro last stand where you can throw grenades if you wish. Hmmm. Not sure about that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Just been reading up on perks.
> 
> So they've ditched the auto drop grenade when dead perk (which i loved) and replaced it with a pro last stand where you can throw grenades if you wish. Hmmm. Not sure about that.



That's a bit lame, I really liked the auto drop, a great little fuck you from the afterlife.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Just been reading up on perks.
> 
> So they've ditched the auto drop grenade when dead perk (which i loved) and replaced it with a pro last stand where you can throw grenades if you wish. Hmmm. Not sure about that.



Its still a death streak reward isnt it?

finally completed it last night


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 19, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I like the sound of this, shouldn't be too hard to get that number going regulary.



Great.

Probably won't be up late enough tonight to do special ops tonight, send me an invite if you see me on anytime tho.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Great.
> 
> Probably won't be up late enough tonight to do special ops tonight, send me an invite if you see me on anytime tho.



Cool, will do.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Just been reading up on perks.
> 
> So they've ditched the auto drop grenade when dead perk (which i loved) and replaced it with a pro last stand where you can throw grenades if you wish. Hmmm. Not sure about that.


grenade spam was the worst thing in MW1; all i remember of that game is the tinkle tinkle of grenades dropping around me. everyone had martyrdom as it was their way to counter camping. The game has lots of ways to deal with camping; just not sure of their eficacy.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 19, 2009)

ranking up well now on S&D hardcore... getting arounf 8000-9000 points a game... almost at lv 70


----------



## Pingu (Nov 19, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I used to play Day of Defeat with stereo headphones on and your ears were almost as important as your eyes as you could hear when people were behind you.
> 
> Xbox 360 headsets have only one ear. Something thats always annoyed me. The only other option is a surround sound set up. But I can rarely be arsed to plug and unplug my surround sound cables ionto my xbox.


 

madusa 5:1 surround sound headphones REALLY help here


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2009)

i got some of them and they really do help  


Im still shit tho


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

Sub Base is unplayable on SD telly.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 19, 2009)

i use the Turttle Beach x4's there awesome, you can hear people coming from behind


----------



## revol68 (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> As i have already told you, I was talking about previous COD games. At the point I said that COD was fine MW2 wasn't yet available. It's not unreasonable to assume, given that pedigree and the hype and the popularity of the title (and thus the investment the publisher would allow), that MW2 wouldn't have these problems. Certainly not to the same degree. Unfortunately that has not proven to be the case.



Except Modern Warfare 1 also had crappy lag in it's matchmaking on the consoles that wasn't noticed by (as you put it) Average Joe Public, it also had issues with balancing and kill streaks acting to polarise scoring. All of these were issues that PC gamers could get round because they had dedicated servers and so had more choice in how to play the game, and to those complaining about the removal of dedicated servers on the PC you had nothing more than a snidey remark about it being fine on the 360.

Like I said before you were a snidey wee wanker who mocked me raising the very issues you are now encountering, so suck it up you dick and in a week or so I'll be playing it for free on cracked dedicated servers whilst you'll be fucking about in matchmaking lobbys and playing with a ping of 200.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

whatever; i've explained myself at least twice. I don't see any need to do so again, and like i said, not once did i ever say that the lack of pc support was acceptable. Still these issues were known long in advance, if you choose to buy the pc version knowing IW were not supporting it properly then more fool you surely?


----------



## Pingu (Nov 19, 2009)

tbh IW didnt announce the lask of dedicated servers until about a month before it was due to be launched.

if you look at the hex code for the PC multiplayer executable there is a line that says "'Show dedicated servers only" which to me would suggest that they were going to include dedicated server support. (if you can be arsed firing up a hex editor its at 00701580)

the decision to remove it is probably more motivated by wanting to sell addons and content rather than any technical reason


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Sub Base is unplayable on SD telly.



I have only just realised that sub base is a map.. and i still haven't been on it

fucking stupid map rotation, or lack of. I tried to keep quitting the lobby and rejoining to get the maps i've not played much of last night, but it didn't work

 this is how it is for me:
high rise/scrap yard/terminal  most of the time

afghan/estate/favela/invasion/terminal/underpass  frequent

rust/skidrow/wasteland  sometimes

karachi/quarry/rundown/subbase  never or very, very rarely

is it just me, just a pc thing or is this the same on consoles?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> I have only just realised that sub base is a map.. and i still haven't been on it
> 
> fucking stupid map rotation, or lack of. I tried to keep quitting the lobby and rejoining to get the maps i've not played much of last night, but it didn't work
> 
> ...



PC thing i think, ive pla subbase, karachi and wasteland loads

you might find pc players are more inclined to skip maps etc.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 19, 2009)

i know it's old but this needs a 'no dedicated server' parody


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2009)

finished the story.

dear god what a crap 'ending'.

And the museum? 

Jesus, it's like they just gave up half way through the whole project.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Prestige 1 level 17 , getting bored already


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 20, 2009)

they made you..._too _good.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 20, 2009)

I concentrated on Team Deathmatch last night, and my range of emotions for this game went from hate to love in the space of the evening.

The previous night I had had enough of the random abuse so set my 360 to friends-only voice chat. I think I was still a bit miffed and was feeling a bit negative as the night began. Lost the first three or four games, and I was bottom of the leaderboard everytime, barely registering a kill. I decided a fresh approach was required. I created 5 new classes - Hannibal, Face, B.A. Baracus, Murdock, and erm...Amy. Decided to forget the Famas and give Hannibal an RPD. Wow what a gun...things improved straight away....5 kills, 10 kills, and being joint top of a winning team with 14 kills by the end of the evening. It felt great and I was punching my fist in the air, not resisting the urge to throw the controller. Great game, love it 

p.s. What's the best set up for an RPD? Got the grip and red-dot so far.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 20, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


>





gah, I already posted that in the other thread - and with an explanation I'll have you know.

e2a actually I can't find it now, perhaps I imagined it.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 20, 2009)

Im becoming a big fan of 3rd person mode now tbh..... it pwns.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 20, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Im becoming a big fan of 3rd person mode now tbh..... it pwns.



You can see round corners


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 20, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> I concentrated on Team Deathmatch last night, and my range of emotions for this game went from hate to love in the space of the evening.
> 
> The previous night I had had enough of the random abuse so set my 360 to friends-only voice chat. I think I was still a bit miffed and was feeling a bit negative as the night began. Lost the first three or four games, and I was bottom of the leaderboard everytime, barely registering a kill. I decided a fresh approach was required. I created 5 new classes - Hannibal, Face, B.A. Baracus, Murdock, and erm...Amy. Decided to forget the Famas and give Hannibal an RPD. Wow what a gun...things improved straight away....5 kills, 10 kills, and being joint top of a winning team with 14 kills by the end of the evening. It felt great and I was punching my fist in the air, not resisting the urge to throw the controller. Great game, love it
> 
> p.s. What's the best set up for an RPD? Got the grip and red-dot so far.



RPD , grip , red dot , sleight of hand , stopping power/hardline and ninja/steady aim. Feel the pain 

Edit: Forgot about FMJ , get rid of the red dot for FMJ


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 20, 2009)

What's FMJ?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 20, 2009)

heads up....Team Deathmatch tonight, 9-9-30?


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 20, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> What's FMJ?



Full metal jacket , deeper bullet penetration and slightly increased damage. I think you unlock it after 300 kills for the RPD.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 20, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> heads up....Team Deathmatch tonight, 9-9-30?



platform?


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> platform?



I'd imagine 360 going off what he said earlier.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep, 360.

(FMJ sounds good, something to aim for over the course of the weekend )


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 20, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yep, 360.
> 
> FMJ sounds good, something to aim for over the course of the weekend )



FMJ is one of the better attachments , deffinately worth it for any LMG class.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 20, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> heads up....Team Deathmatch tonight, 9-9-30?



I'll be up for it again.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 20, 2009)

Might be a little late getting on, say half nine to 10. But there will be a good few hours of tdm and domination from then on. I was full of cold last week, feel much better tonight.

 If someone gets a group going please send me an invite when I sign on. Cheers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2009)

I might be able to stop by...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm actually not enjoying online as much as I did with 4. The maps are so complex. I'll keep at it: it might change once the maps are committed to memory, as was the case with 4.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2009)

It gets better when you know em but yeah it's a bit of a bastard at first.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2009)

History was made tonight! First win by the MW 360 crew.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 20, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> History was made tonight! First win by the MW 360 crew.



Need a hand?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2009)

You got a 360?


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 20, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You got a 360?



Indeed.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 20, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Indeed.



Then joins us, we've taken a 20 minute break. Should be back playing any time soon.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 20, 2009)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Then joins us, we've taken a 20 minute break. Should be back playing any time soon.



Not sure if I can tonight , but I will be able to do so whenever you're next having a sesh . You lot any good then?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 20, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Not sure if I can tonight , but I will be able to do so whenever you're next having a sesh . You lot any good then?



As Kid_Eternity said , we won our first Team Death Match tonight 

A few others followed after that, and then some losses but the night is young and I'm sure some more wins will be coming our way.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 20, 2009)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> As Kid_Eternity said , we won our first Team Death Match tonight
> 
> A few others followed after that, and then some losses but the night is young and I'm sure some more wins will be coming our way.



Go team Urban!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2009)

It's not just the winning it's great playing with cool people who like important things like teamwork!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It gets better when you know em but yeah it's a bit of a bastard at first.



The CoD4 maps, I can close my eyes and walk through each of them, inch by inch.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 21, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's not just the winning it's great playing with cool people who like important things like teamwork!



Teamwork?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep!

Oh yeah someone mentioned tonight online about my mic being on all the time, what was it doing? Was there a static sound etc?


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 21, 2009)

How many of you play from urban?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry I had to bail last night, missus woke and had to turn the xbox off  Great games though!

Kid...your mike icon was constantly on with hiss, and I could hear your game through my speakers for a bit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 21, 2009)

Halfway thru the 1p on Veteren level...ouch...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> How many of you play from urban?



There's a few of us but we want more!




mwgdrwg said:


> Sorry I had to bail last night, missus woke and had to turn the xbox off  Great games though!
> 
> Kid...your mike icon was constantly on with hiss, and I could hear your game through my speakers for a bit.



Ah right, will look into that...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 21, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> *There's a few of us but we want more*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 21, 2009)

WOO! Go me!! Finished.

Now my eyes really hurt


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2009)

Anybody about tonight?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 22, 2009)

http://kotaku.com/5407179/hey-modern-warfare-2-lighten-up/gallery/#


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2009)

Heh last night some fucker fired off the tactical nuke! All I could hear through my headset was people cooing about how cool it was and it was the first one they'd seen ingame!


----------



## bemused (Nov 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh last night some fucker fired off the tactical nuke! All I could hear through my headset was people cooing about how cool it was and it was the first one they'd seen ingame!



I've been nuked twice so far and its quite good, although I sort of think if you are on a 25 kill streak you don't really need any help.

I'm a completely average online gamer I think my K/D is less than one but this game is good fun. My o nly real gripe is when playing the PS3 unless it is with people I know hardly anyone uses a mike.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 22, 2009)

had one nuke so far  

everyone was like WTF !! was a free4all match 

you only need 24 if you use hardline perk


----------



## bemused (Nov 22, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> you only need 24 if you use hardline perk



Piece of piss then 

I got this on launch day and so far have about 10 hours online time, my mate who got it the same time is over 4 days and has prestiged three times 

I like it, not that much.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 22, 2009)

I was playing a couple of days ago and someone went 25-0 and nuked to win

not suspicious at all on a pc format that has no potential for hackers and cheats [according to IW]


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 22, 2009)

I got nuked yesterday, apart from looking cool I thought it was pretty pointless.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 22, 2009)

I might have to jump on the 360 and join you guys, not used to it and don't like the controller but seeing as there aren't many U75 PS3ers it could be fun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I might have to jump on the 360 and join you guys, not used to it and don't like the controller but seeing as there aren't many U75 PS3ers it could be fun.



I actually find the 360 pad better for fps than the ps3 one, but yeah join us we have a blast.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 22, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I got nuked yesterday, apart from looking cool I thought it was pretty pointless.



Agreed.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 24, 2009)

Is anyone else find the PS3 servers reakly unreliable the last couple of days? Finding a game has taken an age, and they've been unstable once I'm in.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep!
> 
> Oh yeah someone mentioned tonight online about my mic being on all the time, what was it doing? Was there a static sound etc?



mine does that, but i find if i record a voice message then cancel it it sorts it out


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2009)

Weird. Might try that...

Another game ended with a nuke tonight, got to watch it blow up this time though.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 25, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Is anyone else find the PS3 servers reakly unreliable the last couple of days? Finding a game has taken an age, and they've been unstable once I'm in.



Can only comment from about 6 hours experience on my wee bro's ps3 and yeah I did find it rather shoddy, finding a game could take up to 5 mins and the connection has generally been 2 or 3 bars at best.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 25, 2009)

Afghan
Derail
Estate
Favela
Highrise
Invasion
Karachi
Quarry
Rundown
Rust
Scrapyard
Skidrow
Sub Base
Terminal
Underpass
Wasteland


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice one. Talking of not playing certain maps, I played the airport one for the first time this week. In nearly two weeks it's not come up at all...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2009)

I've not been a fan of the maps so far. If you move around its almost impossible to stop people popping up behind you from nowhere. Openenings to the left, right, behind you. Enemy spawning all over the place. You can never keep your back covered short of camping in corner somewhere.

I prefered Day of Defeat where the enemy was always in front of you unless they had somehow made a massive effort to sneak past your side's frontline.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 25, 2009)

for those of you who give a shit, now reviewed on zero punctuation.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just been out bided again  I think 5:80 is a fair price in p&p


----------



## Pingu (Nov 25, 2009)

well i just pissed a shit load of people off by finding a REALLY nice hiding place on the airport map in HCTDM

just camped the fuck out of it with a silenced sniper rifle and got a 45 kill streak. no one even knew i was there so just sat there and picked them off as they went up and down the stairs.

various calls of hacker and camper but tough shit. now had this been a dedi server i probably would have been kicked off as i was ruining the game for everyone else.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 25, 2009)

Spill the beans then!


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 25, 2009)

A sniper is a highly trained marksman who shoots targets from concealed positions or distances exceeding the capabilities of regular personnel. sniper never give out pershion spending days at a time pissing and shit in same place


----------



## Pingu (Nov 25, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Spill the beans then!


 
nope

tbh its not that hard to spot once you know its there. wether it works or not will depend on how experienced the people you are playing against are. most of our clan knew about it 

there in on highrise some well cool places too. (hint look at the big crane)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2009)

Tried the third person game tonight, fairly pointless I thought adds nothing to the game if you ask me...


----------



## Structaural (Nov 26, 2009)

(on PC) I miss lean, 'specially in such an urban environment. Bit of a joke without it 'oh I'll just expose my whole body everytime I want to take a shot'. I think I'll go back to Borderlands... especially as I'm not much of a multiplayer COD player (no time) and it's a bit more forgiving for people not so good at FPSs  I've still got Killzone to finish on the PS3 but I can't get on with console controls for FPSs, I'll persevere though...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tried the third person game tonight, fairly pointless I thought adds nothing to the game if you ask me...



The only plus is that if you're watching someone else play you get to see the great animation. But playing yourself is not as good as 1st person.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 26, 2009)

Pingu said:


> well i just pissed a shit load of people off by finding a REALLY nice hiding place on the airport map in HCTDM
> 
> just camped the fuck out of it with a silenced sniper rifle and got a 45 kill streak. no one even knew i was there so just sat there and picked them off as they went up and down the stairs.
> 
> various calls of hacker and camper but tough shit. now had this been a dedi server i probably would have been kicked off as i was ruining the game for everyone else.



I think I know where you mean. I found it the other day.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2009)

Share!


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 26, 2009)

See http://i46.tinypic.com/2wo9mcg.jpg

In lobby there's two small white squares at the bottom of the stairs. The bottom white square with a dot above it is a room or something with a flat roof. It has a ladder up to the roof. I was lying prone on the floor near the ladder and picking people off as they ran about in the lobby.

I did get found out there though, so it might not be the same as Pingu is on about.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 26, 2009)

Actually looking at that map again it might be the larger white area with a ladder drawn on it


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 26, 2009)

on highrise you can get right up on the crane  

right to the top !!


----------



## fieryjack (Nov 26, 2009)

Pingu said:


> there in on highrise some well cool places too. (hint look at the big crane)


the crane might be cool but I've never seen anyone last more than a couple of successful snipes out there, provided they've managed to even get to it without getting killed to bits. See also: high up inside the office on the same map. Looks nice, shoot someone, bang bang you're dead. Same applies to any camping spot unless I've missed something and you can perk-disable the kill-cam feature that'd give you away every time. Trick, I think, is to camp for a couple and then move to kill the people rushing your camp spot, then find a new place to camp.

The place cited just above on Airport is a sure-fire way to get shot immediately in the games I've played there*, I get slightly better camping in the building bit beneath it to the outside. Plant a claymore on one door, set up shop cleaning up the corridor/cockpit/plane entrance from the other. Works well enough until a ton of grenades or cold-blooded types come in.

*this does not apply to those mysterious games where someone has a Gun From God and I might as well be farting into a cupped palm and chucking it near-ish to them for all the damage I do.

**edit: I think the fact that it's hard to think of any camping spot that isn't compromised in some way is indicative of careful & excellent design. Makes for some fairly uneasy games though, especially on Favela.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 26, 2009)

No Kill cam on HC mode... non hardcore is for moving around fast. HC is for creeping. SD no respawn is for being uber timid (all though its wicked if you get the drop on someone)


----------



## Pingu (Nov 26, 2009)

fieryjack said:


> the crane might be cool but I've never seen anyone last more than a couple of successful snipes out there, provided they've managed to even get to it without getting killed to bits. See also: high up inside the office on the same map. Looks nice, shoot someone, bang bang you're dead. Same applies to any camping spot unless I've missed something and you can perk-disable the kill-cam feature that'd give you away every time. Trick, I think, is to camp for a couple and then move to kill the people rushing your camp spot, then find a new place to camp.
> 
> The place cited just above on Airport is a sure-fire way to get shot immediately in the games I've played there*, I get slightly better camping in the building bit beneath it to the outside. Plant a claymore on one door, set up shop cleaning up the corridor/cockpit/plane entrance from the other. Works well enough until a ton of grenades or cold-blooded types come in.
> 
> ...


 

in highrise you can also get onto the top of the interior canopy (has a half circle bit on it) above the till and is set back a good bit so you dont get naded to fuck. 

i only play HC so dont have to wory about killcams

re the airport cmapsite its not the one on top of the ladder - first thing most people do is to lob a nade up there.

for the crane tactical insertion helps a lot (ditto the upstairs office bit) 

you can also get on top of the big sign and onto the ledge by it.

theres a good spot on afghanistan i discovered tonight too. 

you are out in the open a bit but its not common knowledge yet so most people wont spot you unless they look straight at you


----------



## fieryjack (Nov 27, 2009)

Pingu said:


> theres a good spot on afghanistan i discovered tonight too.


some bugger last night was laid up in a great spot on a building at the back of derail (my favourite map), only really of use to thermal-enabled snipers, but deadly. If he'd only had the wit to use a claymore or tactical insertion he'd have been safe as houses.

increasing map awareness amongst players has made all my favoured spots to hot to bother with, I need to re-think my strategies (such as they are)


----------



## Pingu (Nov 27, 2009)

actually bought this today. aparantly my mate now wants to play online himself now i have unlocked all the good guns for him


twat


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 27, 2009)

Game tonight?

I will be on this like a rash all night. Been deprived of online action for the last few nights. If I am not at home playing as chrisbravotown I will be at my friend outlawwiwercoch's house.

So add us both if you are on 360


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Game tonight?
> 
> I will be on this like a rash all night. Been deprived of online action for the last few nights. If I am not at home playing as chrisbravotown I will be at my friend outlawwiwercoch's house.
> 
> So add us both if you are on 360



Got myself a new headset so will be able to swear incessantly again! Might be on tonight for about an hour, say 2130 hours?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 27, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Got myself a new headset so will be able to swear incessantly again! Might be on tonight for about an hour, say 2130 hours?



Sounds good, though I may be on my own gamertag, or taking turns with my mate.

See you at 21:00. Stay frosty.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll be around tonight.

I think I've been playing too much recently as I was standing on the tube platform this morning looking up at the sky when my eye caught a plane flying overhead - My first thought, shit a AC130.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 27, 2009)

I am Thunderponce on the ps3 network, but am nit evry good currently, so either i can be on your team and you can show me the way, or i'll be easy pickings for you alternatively


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2009)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I'll be around tonight.
> 
> I think I've been playing too much recently as I was standing on the tube platform this morning looking up at the sky when my eye caught a plane flying overhead - My first thought, shit a AC130.



Heh I had this the other day when I saw a plan I for a split second expect to hear the beep beep beeeep of a stinger lock on!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 28, 2009)

Fucking hell I wasn't on form tonight!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 28, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fucking hell I wasn't on form tonight!



Some of those maps we played tonight were hellish, from what I can remember it took six of us to flush one enemy out of his hiding area - and most of us died.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 28, 2009)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Some of those maps we played tonight were hellish, from what I can remember it took six of us to flush one enemy out of his hiding area - and most of us died.



Yeah there was some serious camping going too..!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 29, 2009)

Lots of hackers around on PC now. 


http://www.mw2hacks.net/

http://modern-warfare-2-hacks.blogspot.com/

watch and despair


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 29, 2009)

Any advice for the 'Breach and Clear' Special Ops mission? I've very nearly just thrown the controller at the telly


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 29, 2009)

Managed to get a 56 for 4 before , not bad


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2009)

done it all now apart from spec ops.... almost unlocked 1000 gamer score


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 1, 2009)

For the last month or so I've only heard rumours about the tatical nuke, never seen it in action.

Tonight for *three* games in a row some one going by the name of UkzSN1P3Zz has used it after a minute or two of the game starting.

They can't be that good, can they?


----------



## creak (Dec 1, 2009)

You playing on PC?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 1, 2009)

creak said:


> you playing on pc?



360


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 1, 2009)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> For the last month or so I've only heard rumours about the tatical nuke, never seen it in action.
> 
> Tonight for *three* games in a row some one going by the name of UkzSN1P3Zz has used it after a minute or two of the game starting.
> 
> They can't be that good, can they?


I have heard of something where you play with a mate on the other team and one of you uses tactical insertion to allow you to be killed and respawn straight back over and over in one place while the other gets the kills. As long as you are remote and out the way, whats to stop it?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah few people doing this now.. 

i had one fair and square  but cant seem to get another now...  

managed to do more spec ops last night !! only thin i need to do now is one star them all, and get 69 stars all in all.


----------



## creak (Dec 2, 2009)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> 360



Hm, probably not hacking then, Mumble's idea sounds plausible though?


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone else getting fed up of fucking Tactical Nukes ruining games?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 2, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Anyone else getting fed up of fucking Tactical Nukes ruining games?



Played a few games online tonight and not seen it but if it does become prevalent then it would ruin the multi player game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 2, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Anyone else getting fed up of fucking Tactical Nukes ruining games?



I've seen three in three weeks so no it's no problem for me. If I was in a game with it happening that often, I'd just lobby out and research for a game...


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 2, 2009)

It happens to me about 1 in every 3 times and it's really starting to get on my nerve.


----------



## starfish (Dec 2, 2009)

Only seen one so far, thought it was pretty cool but i can see how it would get annoying if it happened regularly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 2, 2009)

There something about a glitch going round, think it's being sorted but players using it face account suspension...not sure if it's related?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2009)

some guy on FFA last night had us all 30-0 with a nuke... 

he never killed me so i dont know where he was ?

was the airport level.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2009)

just been told on another forum you can get on top of the plane


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 4, 2009)

why are pepole paying 40 quid + for this game. Out bided again


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> why are pepole paying 40 quid + for this game. Out bided again



It was only £30 when i got it, but i just looked it up and everywhere is doing for £39 now.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 4, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> just been told on another forum you can get on top of the plane


 

indeed you can...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2009)

I love my marathon pro, lightweight, pro, commando pro, knife, P90 class


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> I love my marathon pro, lightweight, pro, commando pro, knife, P90 class



Excellent strip! Heh yeah I've seen that combo a few times, fast fuckers that appear out of nowhere and stab before you realise what the hell is going on!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Excellent strip! Heh yeah I've seen that combo a few times, fast fuckers that appear out of nowhere and stab before you realise what the hell is going on!



We shoud do some FFA on Favela, I'm in a stabbing kinda mood (well, at least for a couple of rounds)


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 4, 2009)

So there seems to be a new trend of running around with a Javelin missile then upon death it instantly explodes. Anyone else fallen prey to this cheap tactic?


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 4, 2009)

He's clearly a dog rapist.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 4, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> So there seems to be a new trend of running around with a Javelin missile then upon death it instantly explodes. Anyone else fallen prey to this cheap tactic?


 

nope cos me and my w200 are normally the other side of the map


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/ultra_realistic_modern_warfare


----------



## Pingu (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 8, 2009)

I have started running around the map like a loon. But i shoot people in the face with an uzi instead of knifing them - its quicker


----------



## Pingu (Dec 8, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have started running around the map like a loon. But i shoot people in the face with an uzi instead of knifing them - its quicker


 

beware the gaymore..


----------



## grit (Dec 8, 2009)

I havnt read the whole thread, so apologies if this has been done to death.

For the hardcore PC heads, how bad is the lack of dedicated servers?


----------



## Pingu (Dec 8, 2009)

bad enough.

if you just want a casual game then its OK tbh but get a shit host or a bell end and it ruins the game. 

for getting two groups together its a serious pain in the arse compared to using a dedi.

you can do it but it takes about 1 squillion times longer and tehn IWNET will inevitably pick the one person who is in mozambique as the host


----------



## grit (Dec 8, 2009)

Pingu said:


> bad enough.
> 
> if you just want a casual game then its OK tbh but get a shit host or a bell end and it ruins the game.
> 
> ...



You have confirmed my worst fears


----------



## Pingu (Dec 8, 2009)

tbh for casual gaming it works reasonably well. yeah the lack of lean is a serious pain in the arse at times and the number of hackers on it has to be seen to be believed at times. but in general its ok. the main issues arise when IWNET picks a shit host and everyone lags like a plumber or if you get someone on with a name like "N1ggers_die" as we did the other night. now on a dedi he would have just been kicked but the only option open to you as it works now is to leave and chalk up a loss - and pray that IWWNET picks a decent host when you finally get back into a game.

oh and the "rust" map sucks donkey balls in anything other than ffa or possibly tdm


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2009)

Pingu said:


> tbh for casual gaming it works reasonably well. yeah the lack of lean is a serious pain in the arse at times and the number of hackers on it has to be seen to be believed at times. but in general its ok. the main issues arise when IWNET picks a shit host and everyone lags like a plumber or if you get someone on with a name like "N1ggers_die" as we did the other night. now on a dedi he would have just been kicked but the only option open to you as it works now is to leave and chalk up a loss - and pray that IWWNET picks a decent host when you finally get back into a game.
> 
> oh and the "rust" map sucks donkey balls in anything other than ffa or possibly tdm



tis good on 3rd person


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 8, 2009)

Spec Ops is fun


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 8, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> So there seems to be a new trend of running around with a Javelin missile then upon death it instantly explodes. Anyone else fallen prey to this cheap tactic?


I heard that if you have Semtex and Javelin, throw the Semtex then quickly swap to the Javelin, it acts as a martyrdom device upon being killed. Glitch apparently, haven't seen it on PS3 so not sure whether it's platform specific.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 9, 2009)

I went for a lovely jog round rundown earlier. I think I got round the whole perimeter of the map several times as well as across and back and forth and got a few knife kills on the way too. I'm also developing a parkour style of free running too. 

Can't beat a bit of exercise 


oh, and if anyone asks, the matchmaking system on the PC is a really good thing


[/sarcasm]


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> He's clearly a dog rapist.



Double shotgun is a weapon designed by kiddies, for kiddies.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2009)

grit said:


> I havnt read the whole thread, so apologies if this has been done to death.
> 
> For the hardcore PC heads, how bad is the lack of dedicated servers?



You're taking the piss, aren't you?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I heard that if you have Semtex and Javelin, throw the Semtex then quickly swap to the Javelin, it acts as a martyrdom device upon being killed. Glitch apparently, haven't seen it on PS3 so not sure whether it's platform specific.



You face a ban on the 360 if your caught doing that, there's a patch coming to fix for ps3 and 360 I think...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 9, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You face a ban on the 360 if your caught doing that, there's a patch coming to fix for ps3 and 360 I think...



Funny. You get banned for that, but if you are a bunny hopping double shotgun noob tuber and a nazi.. its fine.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 9, 2009)

according to IW though this is what we want...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Funny. You get banned for that, but if you are a bunny hopping double shotgun noob tuber and a nazi.. its fine.



If it's not a glitch exploit but a gameplay skill then I guess that follows their logic...?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 9, 2009)

If I see double shot gun dude I spend the match tracking him down and killing him as much as possible. It's especially satisfying to get a headshot when they are at the top of a bunny hop. I like using the automatic shotgun to do it - its so crappy its like a humilation kill. Although on a side note I like the auto shotgun as I got very familiar with it whilst relentlessly hammering the favela spec ops mission.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 11, 2009)

Can't play again tonight, should be on loads over the weekend as I recover from tonight's Christmas party tho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2009)

I might be able to get on but it wont be till gone 10.30pm though...


----------



## Pingu (Dec 11, 2009)

i will be pwning noobs from 20:00. after about 21:00 the pwing bit may deteriorate abit and by 22:00 i will be being pwned as the beer kicks in


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll be watch clip of MW2 on youtube from 20:00


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2009)

i give up on FFA it's just people boosting for nukes all the time


----------



## Pingu (Dec 12, 2009)

it went really well up until about midnight. we eventually manged to get 12 people together and had a decent scrim. i was on one of my lucky nights and stuff went right for me. - got decent care packages that sort of thing. 

then at midnight for some reason it all went horribly wrong. this might have something to do with the 8 bottles of cider but personally I reckon at this point everyoine else started hacking


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 12, 2009)

fuck, this game looks pretty brutal. think i would get a bit dizzy after a while


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 12, 2009)

So what's everyones favourite camo? I think that Urban looks pretty amazing.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, I like digital and urban


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2009)

Heh never really taken much notice of the camo tbh...


----------



## dogmatique (Dec 13, 2009)

The CoD writing process:


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 15, 2009)

XP glitch about now, you can start a private match set the rules and then port into xboxlive game and keep the game rules. no kill cam, no time limit etc

just tried it and got 71,000 xp in one game and ranked up 2-3 lvs

finished with a nuke after 158 kills.... lol

mental


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL! It's crazy there's actually an achievement for dying as a result of a nuke, happened tonight for the first time. I've seen five nukes now but only one was the other sides...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

Check out this crazy video:



They gotta sort this shit out or people are going to be proper pissed.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 15, 2009)

check out the private match xp one....

thats not as bad as that...


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 16, 2009)

> They gotta sort this shit out or people are going to be proper pissed.


Hope that on PC not then more intelligent Xbox player 
Can friendly fire can the be turned off ?



> hackers etc ruin PC gaming


one of main reason went to Xbox get away from wall hacking, hopping cocks


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2009)

It's all xbox glitches. Really don't want the game to be ruined the way hackers etc ruin PC gaming.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 16, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> one of main reason went to Xbox get away from wall hacking, hopping cocks


One of the main reasons to have dedicated servers run by people that give a shit and stream to pbbans or where ever

I've sort of adjusted to seemingly hacking players in MW2 now, they come and go quite quickly not seeming to stay in one 'lobby' for long, especially if your sarcastic about their l337 skills rather than make hackusations

jumpers will always get on my nerves, they seem to have an uncanny ability to know which corner it is they need to jump round whilst firing right at you... surely you can do that on any format of the game though, not just pc?

As for hackers ruining PC gaming, I can't agree with that, they might ruin some games but on dedicated servers running the proper precautions they don't last long. MW2 being ruined by not having dedis is a different story, but as much as the hacking thing being a problem, it's that i miss servers with no killstreaks or rules banning noobtube/rpgs, as much as they used to get on my nerves when i was in those servers on cod4 and WaW.. I miss it now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2009)

I fucking hate the bunny hoppers almost as much as I hate dual shotgun speedy guys. Bastards all of them.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 16, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I fucking hate the bunny hoppers almost as much as I hate dual shotgun speedy guys. Bastards all of them.



True, but when caught at a reasonable distance with the AUG HBAR/FMJ combo they're a bloody mess on the floor in a couple of seconds


----------



## Pingu (Dec 16, 2009)

worst combination is the double shotgun bunny hopping fast bastards with matyrdom or last stand - cunts the lot of them.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a new favourite thing to do.. Rather than explain here is a small educational video 


It won't be long before the music police remove the sound track, so enjoy it while you can!! 0/10 for originality on the choice of track


----------



## Pingu (Dec 17, 2009)

a real man would have stabbed him in the head


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 17, 2009)

> Banging!! bet he never saw that coming??


 No ovcours the player did that why they just layed there 

on U75 server Layabout was away kicking NF and wall hackers/ am bot.
but still come back but that was some years ago maybe better tools to catch n boot.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2009)

Pingu said:


> a real man would have stabbed him in the head



Murking wins everytime.


----------



## creak (Dec 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's all xbox glitches. Really don't want the game to be ruined the way hackers etc ruin PC gaming.



Hackers can't ruin PC gaming, because PC gamers have dedicated servers (on the whole)


----------



## Pingu (Dec 17, 2009)

actually a real man would have snuck up, planted a claymore\c4 next to him (or placed it on him) and then used the scavanger perk to get another one


----------



## Pingu (Dec 17, 2009)

creak said:


> Hackers can't ruin PC gaming, because PC gamers have dedicated servers (on the whole)


 

except on MW2

(see previous can of worms earlier in this very thread)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> I have a new favourite thing to do.. Rather than explain here is a small educational video
> 
> 
> It won't be long before the music police remove the sound track, so enjoy it while you can!! 0/10 for originality on the choice of track




LOL! Although I find it more fun to stab the fucker...


----------



## Pingu (Dec 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL! Although I find it more fun to stab the fucker...


 

the planting a sticky bomb onto his back would be more "leet" and would also may earn you the stickman title


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

Pingu said:


> the planting a sticky bomb onto his back would be more "leet" and would also may earn you the stickman title



Sure, I do all that kinda stuff once but generally I like stabbing...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 17, 2009)

Can I offer my sincere and humble apologies for enjoying myself in MW2 and making a video of it too. I am ashamed.

Next time I will try to make sure I am more of a 'man' and more 'leet'


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


>


I used a gun and not a manly knife or a leet claymore

my bad


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

Er we weren't having a go, just saying about the kind of ways welike to kill..!


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Carefull Kid, Mumbles maybe pop round and pop you in the head, or is it knife or claymore 

tap tap


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Er we weren't having a go, just saying about the kind of ways welike to kill..!



I didn't think you were. And I was joking by the way

but  check over your shoulder!!

Talking about sticky grenades, there was a server I played on WaW that had about 50 people in it and it was spawn die spawn die etc, asylum I think it was

I soon cottoned on to spanwing, stepping back into the corner and throwing a sticky at the next person to spawn and watching them run off and explode

very funny because the sticky grenade in WaW has the stick part that protrudes when it attaches to someone


----------



## Pingu (Dec 18, 2009)

pop some semtex onto a teammates back before they run into a load of enemies.... gret fun and you get the friend with benefits title.

not a great idea to do this on games with reflected FF enabled


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 18, 2009)

Ahh prestige 2 , already getting really bored of the game. Not sure if I'll ever make it to prestige 10


----------



## Pingu (Dec 18, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Ahh prestige 2 , already getting really bored of the game. Not sure if I'll ever make it to prestige 10


 

just hack your account like everyone else who has prestige 10 (70) has. personally i cant be arsed working my way through all the guns again so will just stay as a noob 70


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 18, 2009)

If anyone on PC is playing tonight and wants to hook up, user name as per name on here, add me on steam etc

will be playing from about 9 ish I reckon, around now but not playing yet

running and gunning as per usual mostly in domination or a bit of TDM


----------



## Boycey (Dec 22, 2009)

*stands to attention*

boycey2up reporting for duty _sah!_

add me up on xlive people


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 26, 2009)

fuck me

ive done an hour / not online

its a bit serious innit ?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 27, 2009)

Right you scum, my ma got me this for the 360 for christmas, so I expect to be kicking your arse online soon enough, add me, I'm "nothingnegated".


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Right you scum, my ma got me this for the 360 for christmas, so I expect to be kicking your arse online soon enough, add me, I'm "nothingnegated".



Wow, I've heard of caving before, but this has to take the cake.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 27, 2009)

Sure you know how to use a joypad? Just pretend the directions have 'W A S D' written on them and you'll be fine


----------



## revol68 (Dec 27, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Wow, I've heard of caving before, but this has to take the cake.



I didn't get the PC version.

Also it was a christmas gift.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I didn't get the PC version.
> 
> Also it was a christmas gift.



That's fine. I take back the snob thing.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 27, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Sure you know how to use a joypad? Just pretend the directions have 'W A S D' written on them and you'll be fine



I bet my Kill Death ratio will still kick the arse of most on here.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)

My kid played it on a friend's pc version. He says it's way better.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 27, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> My kid played it on a friend's pc version. He says it's way better.



Graphically yep, plus it has keyboard support, however the removal of dedicated servers gutted thegame for me and meant it made more sense to get the console version as atleast my mates have it. I don't want to be forced to play with just randoms all the time on the PC because they removed dedicated servers and subsequently anysort of community.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I bet my Kill Death ratio will still kick the arse of most on here.



what is it?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 27, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> what is it?



Only started playing it but it's 1.13 at the moment and that's whilst being stuck with no good perks.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Only started playing it but it's 1.13 at the moment and that's whilst being stuck with no good perks.


 


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooob




sry couldnt resist


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2009)

Boycey said:


> *stands to attention*
> 
> boycey2up reporting for duty _sah!_
> 
> add me up on xlive people



Added!




revol68 said:


> Right you scum, my ma got me this for the 360 for christmas, so I expect to be kicking your arse online soon enough, add me, I'm "nothingnegated".



Wayhey I get to shoot you in the head! I think I've already added you...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 27, 2009)

Pingu said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooob
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what's your ratio?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 27, 2009)

mines about 1.5 at the moment, been playing loads of S&D, if i stick to FFA then it's normaly about 2.0 or more.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine swings between 1:1 to 1:3...


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2009)

some of you will already have me but add jakenclair.

You can then proceed to kick my arse.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> some of you will already have me but add jakenclair.
> 
> You can then proceed to kick my arse.



When we play we tend to join a party and play on the same side.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> what's your ratio?


 

currently:

wins 454
losses 312

kills 5946
headshots 811
assists 154
streak 49
deaths 4841

so k:d about 1.2 but the streak of 49 is my best achievemnt. I do have to say though that it was on tdm on rust and I had the spot on top of the tower thing with a mg with a silencer and was lucky with the care package drop (got chopper gunner). sadly at the time i hadnt unlocked the nuke or would have had one of those. I mainly play HCS&D so the k:d is harder to get


----------



## revol68 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got my first go in the AC-10, unfortunately it was only with 20 secs to go and so only got the one kill as everyone was hiding like pansies, still 22 kills for 2 deaths was decent and my ratio is quickly climbing.

I definitely think connection makes a big difference though, when I was at my parents I was stuck on 3 bars sometimes dropping to 2 and now I'm home it's usually at 4 dropping the odd time to 3.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 29, 2009)

Just having a go at this online. As usual, the objects in most danger from stuff coming out the end of my rifle are my own feet.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Just having a go at this online. As usual, the objects in most danger from stuff coming out the end of my rifle are my own feet.




Join the club.  My wife has asked me to play it less often as it makes me too angry! 

WAW made me proper irate.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2009)

The thing that pisses me off a little about this game, is too much crap in the air. Pave Lows, Harriers, Predators. I don't want to be constantly blown up, I just want to get on with the game on the ground.

I'm also beginning to notice the lag issue. I'll look around a corner. Someone shoots at me. I move back behind the corner, but all of a sudden, I'm dead. When you see the kill cam, I was shot three times, but from my perspective, I got back around the corner before a second round hit.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 29, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> The thing that pisses me off a little about this game, is too much crap in the air. Pave Lows, Harriers, Predators. I don't want to be constantly blown up, I just want to get on with the game on the ground.
> 
> I'm also beginning to notice the lag issue. I'll look around a corner. Someone shoots at me. I move back behind the corner, but all of a sudden, I'm dead. When you see the kill cam, I was shot three times, but from my perspective, I got back around the corner before a second round hit.



I agree.

In my personal opinion kills by a killstreak device shouldn't count towards your next killstreak.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> Join the club.  My wife has asked me to play it less often as it makes me too angry!
> 
> WAW made me proper irate.



Lol! Like l4d it helps when you play with a good team...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I agree.
> 
> In my personal opinion kills by a killstreak device shouldn't count towards your next killstreak.



Although that was the same in CoD 4. Your airstrike kills counted toward getting a chopper. 

I think what I don't like, is the possibility of having a pave low and harrier in the sky at the same time.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Although that was the same in CoD 4. Your airstrike kills counted toward getting a chopper.
> 
> I think what I don't like, is the possibility of having a pave low and harrier in the sky at the same time.



last night I was spawned under the bloody helicopter about 4 times in a row!  Spawn... BANG!  Spawn.... BANG!  Spawn... BANG!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Join the club.  My wife has asked me to play it less often as it makes me too angry!
> 
> WAW made me proper irate.





I'm just not good enough, I'm running around thinking "is that an enemy", then I'm watching the killcam.

FPS are not for me.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 30, 2009)

Really enjoying this on hardcore, I am one sneaky stealthy shit.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I'm just not good enough, I'm running around thinking "is that an enemy", then I'm watching the killcam.
> 
> FPS are not for me.



Yeah, I think I need to just relax a bit and enjoy it, rather than wondering _how the fuck_ somebody can shoot me from a mile away, when I'm still a _fucking pixel high_ in less than a tenth of a second from first spotting me.

We really need an idiot's server.  Just for people like us.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

It does get easier and you end up being the fucker who shoots from a mile away and gets the kill.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It does get easier and you end up being the fucker who shoots from a mile away and gets the kill.



Mate, I've seen your kill ratio!


----------



## revol68 (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Mate, I've seen your kill ratio!



I can't remember it exactly but I know it's pretty shit.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I can't remember it exactly but I know it's pretty shit.




Everybody's is!  I think there's only you and one or two others above 1.  Most are below 0.5!  Mine is a healthy 0.63.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Everybody's is!  I think there's only you and one or two others above 1.  Most are below 0.5!  Mine is a healthy 0.63.



I'm quite pleased with mine so far, especially as I was stuck with crap guns and perks as I ranked up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Mate, I've seen your kill ratio!



Overall yeah last night I pulled off a few, think it comes with better guns too.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Overall yeah last night I pulled off a few, think it comes with better guns too.



1.13 and climbing, all you bitches better watch out, now I have my Bling Pro, Hardline and Ninja perks and my Scar with ACOG sight and silencer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> 1.13 and climbing, all you bitches better watch out, now I have my Bling Pro, Hardline and Ninja perks and my Scar with ACOG sight and silencer.



Lol you know we have to actually have to be in the same game for that to matter right?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol you know we have to actually have to be in the same game for that to matter right?



No, it's making my ratio improve no end, I'm slightly disappointed if I have a K;D ratio at 2:1 at the moment on a map.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Overall yeah last night I pulled off a few, think it comes with better guns too.



Yeah, I'm actually quite pleased it's that high at the start.  On WAW I think I was down to about 0.3 at the start but managed to get it almost up to 1 by the end.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

With stupid shit I do while playing I don't really get that fussed over ratios tbh...


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> No, it's making my ratio improve no end, I'm slightly disappointed if I have a K;D ratio at 2:1 at the moment on a map.



I wish I was as cool as you


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> With stupid shit I do while playing I don't really get that fussed over ratios tbh...



I just want to be average.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 30, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I wish I was as cool as you



pull down your pants and wave you cock about... instant coolness and win


----------



## starfish (Dec 30, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> pull down your pants and wave you cock about... instant coolness and win



We'll leave that to the XBox players.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah





B0B2oo9 said:


> mines about 1.5 at the moment, been playing loads of S&D, if i stick to FFA then it's normaly about 2.0 or more.


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 30, 2009)

started playing this game

It's fucking sweet

I don'y normally like shootin games

but this is like playing paintball/army

It's amazing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> I just want to be average.



If by average you mean have a laff then yeah man average is where it's @!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


>



Roadhouse


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone fancy a game later this evening, say around 10pm?


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

possibly, will have to wait and see how the land lies....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> last night I was spawned under the bloody helicopter about 4 times in a row!  Spawn... BANG!  Spawn.... BANG!  Spawn... BANG!



Yeah, either that or an incoming predator missile. That happened to me a few times last night.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Everybody's is!  I think there's only you and one or two others above 1.  Most are below 0.5!  Mine is a healthy 0.63.



Yeah, but what's your accuracy ratio?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 30, 2009)

What rank are people?

I'm a whisker away from Rank 20 as I'm a lam0r.

Need a decent gun goddamit!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2009)

41, no prestige level yet.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Yeah, but what's your accuracy ratio?



It was 13.96% the last time I checked.  It's so sad that I remember that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

Gromit said:


> What rank are people?
> 
> I'm a whisker away from Rank 20 as I'm a lam0r.
> 
> Need a decent gun goddamit!



You on xbl?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 30, 2009)

Got this today as it came free with an xbox purchase.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You on xbl?



Yep


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

tag?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> tag?



lam0r


----------



## Gromit (Dec 31, 2009)

Redsquirrel69

it's on the xbox tags thread too.

Won't be on for two days so apols if it takes me time to respond to friend requests.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Redsquirrel69
> 
> it's on the xbox tags thread too.
> 
> Won't be on for two days so apols if it takes me time to respond to friend requests.



You can log in via xbox.com to accept FQs.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 31, 2009)

i decided to go prestige in a fit of boredom today

as a result i am now stuck with shit guns again and got my arse handed to me on a plate big style all day

i miss my ak, acr and decent perks (though i have run about 4 zillion miles using marathon and just got the scrambler perk back which makes a huge difference)


----------



## Pingu (Dec 31, 2009)

so anyhow whats yer fave guns?


despite the recoil i like the ak but overall its the acr. sniper wise i use the m21 (normally with a thermal sight and silencer) and prefer the pp2000 ( red dot sight and fmj) as secondary weapons have stopped bothering with cre packages as all i seem to get these days are uav and counter uav but will normally take uav, harrier and chopper gunner. or if doing well chopper gunner and nuke.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2009)

Like the m16 with stopping power, nade launcher  and holo scope. Feels nice and solid.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 31, 2009)

model 1887's akimbo, with FMJ, hard as fuck.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 31, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Like the m16 with stopping power, nade launcher  and holo scope. Feels nice and solid.



Grenade launcher is a noob weapon.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pingu said:


> so anyhow whats yer fave guns?.



UMP45 with regular sights and rapid fire. Second: SCAR with holo sight.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 31, 2009)

sim667 said:


> model 1887's akimbo, with FMJ, hard as fuck.



n00b weapon


----------



## Pingu (Dec 31, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> n00b weapon


 

aka the "dog rapist" build

effective though with marathon, lightweight and ninja


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 31, 2009)

Gromit said:


> What rank are people?
> 
> I'm a whisker away from Rank 20 as I'm a lam0r.
> 
> Need a decent gun goddamit!



12 I think, (only started playing a couple of days ago)

What guns are good?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Grenade launcher is a noob weapon.



You don't think that when you get shot in the face with it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 31, 2009)

Level 5.

Getting better, but still getting massacred by folk who I can't see.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Redsquirrel69
> 
> it's on the xbox tags thread too.
> 
> Won't be on for two days so apols if it takes me time to respond to friend requests.



ah, i wondered where you went.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2009)

at the moment I am using mostly assault rifles.

The first one, whatever that is.  Tried the heartbeat monitor but didn't like it, so settled on ACOG sight at the moment.

Or a SCAR-H with a grenade launcher.  I like just shooting it at dots on the map and occasionally getting "100 points" come back at me.  Must be REALLY annoying for the guy getting hit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 31, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You don't think that when you get shot in the face with it.



I think it when half the impacts you hear in a level are noobs firing off grenade launchers.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 31, 2009)

The ACR with ACOG Scope and FMJ is the favourite at the moment with the RPG-7 as the secondary weapon.

That RPG did kill a load of people last night


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 31, 2009)

you need to kill people with the noob tubes to level up the gun.....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I think it when half the impacts you hear in a level are noobs firing off grenade launchers.



Er ok, whatever gets the job done.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 31, 2009)

Up to 1.24 now.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 31, 2009)

Down to 1.48 now


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 1, 2010)

I just went for prestige mode. I miss all my guns...


----------



## Pingu (Jan 2, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I just went for prestige mode. I miss all my guns...


 

yeah its a twat at first. having said this i think i am playing better as a result of not being able to rely on the perks etc. 

it gets much better once you regain scrambler and cold blooded as it reduces the chopper\ac130 killfest thats inflicted on you without them.

the extra custom slots are a help as well


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 2, 2010)

think im only going to do it once... lv 60 now again and happy with what i have...  

saying that you rank up quicker as you get more points per gun once you prestige.


----------



## tommers (Jan 2, 2010)

come on then vets, give a poor noob some tips.

At the moment I am lvl 19....  what's the use of scrambler?  How come I don't notice other people using it?

what's the difference between red dot and holographic sights?


----------



## Pingu (Jan 2, 2010)

scrambler hides you from radar and uav. handy if you are using a sneaky build and like to snipe with a silenecd gun from a well concealed hidey place. combined with cold blooded it hides you well unless someone actually sees you.

diff between red dot and holo will depend on the gun. i think the holo sight gives you more accuracy or sunnit. cant say i have noticed that much difference tbh


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 2, 2010)

Scrambler is completely useless , if anything it makes people notice you even more.


----------



## tommers (Jan 2, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> Scrambler is completely useless , if anything it makes people notice you even more.




why?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 2, 2010)

you can tell someone is near you  

only need two more achivments to 100% this on the 360


----------



## Gromit (Jan 2, 2010)

Sick to death of idiots running with knives. I made a point of noob tubing one twice to prove a point and buzzkill him before he nuked.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah im sick to death of people shooting me with the guns and all


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 2, 2010)

so what happens next then ?

Price drags off Soap to a helicoper and it finishes........after all the excitement of the zodiac chase and the thrilling music ....

what next  ? I cant fuckin wait


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 2, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> Scrambler is completely useless , if anything it makes people notice you even more.



But they don't know which direction you're coming from.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 3, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah im sick to death of people shooting me with the guns and all



I want the 1887's bling back


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Sick to death of idiots running with knives. I made a point of noob tubing one twice to prove a point and buzzkill him before he nuked.



what's wrong with knives, it takes skill, wankers with noob tubes need slapped, also worthy of slaps are people running around with dual shotguns.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

what are noob tubes?


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2010)

ugls and sometimes the blooper gets you accused of tubing


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> what's wrong with knives, it takes skill, wankers with noob tubes need slapped, also worthy of slaps are people running around with dual shotguns.



I hate the dual shotguns, too, as much as the noob tubes.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

Pingu said:


> ugls and sometimes the blooper gets you accused of tubing



whats the blooper? That thumper noob tube, it's just the same.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

sigh.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> sigh.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2010)

blooper is the common name for the m79 nade launcher. very similar to the ugl but you can be much more acurate with it

equip an ugl the m79 and scavenger and be the most popular player in the game...


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

Pingu said:


> blooper is the common name for the m79 nade launcher



a noob tube is a noob tube.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


>



exactly!

I just figured out "ugls" means something to do with grenade launchers!


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2010)

sorry, yeah the ugl is "underslung grenade launcher" - so called cos its fitted beneth the barrel

aka noob tube

i am going to have to do some toobing soon to get the shotgun attachments and some of the titles (and to improve my declining k/d ratio)


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

Pingu said:


> sorry, yeah the ugl is "underslung grenade launcher"
> 
> aka noob tube



any nade launcher is a noob tube.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> any nade launcher is a noob tube.



what about the attachments to your assault rifle?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mostly the graphics look fairly real, until you see some guy with two shotguns sticking out in front, held by the gun stocks.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> what about the attachments to your assault rifle?



That's the default noob tube.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Mostly the graphics look fairly real, until you see some guy with two shotguns sticking out in front, held by the gun stocks.



It's just so jarring, makes it stupidly cartoonish.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 3, 2010)

I really don't understand the logic behind putting the Thumper into the game at all.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2010)

btw if you are wondering how to get some of tghe titles this helps a lot

http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Titles#Titles


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> But they don't know which direction you're coming from.



Yes but you know someone is pretty damn close to you , doesn't take a genious to figure out where they could be hiding ( especially if you learn the maps) . Which is why scrambler is a complete waste and does exactly the opposite to what it's meant to do. It would have been so much better if it just put more red dots on the rader instead of just making it all fuzzy. Then it would have been worthwhile.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> I really don't understand the logic behind putting the Thumper into the game at all.


 

its a weapon thats still in common use... though so is the sa80 and thats not in it (thats seppos for you)


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> Yes but you know someone is pretty damn close to you , doesn't take a genious to figure out where they could be hiding ( especially if you learn the maps) . Which is why scrambler is a complete waste and does exactly the opposite to what it's meant to do. It would have been so much better if it just put more red dots on the rader instead of just making it all fuzzy. Then it would have been worthwhile.


 

its handy if you dont have cold blooded equiped to confuse uavs and to delay gaymores


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> Yes but you know someone is pretty damn close to you , doesn't take a genious to figure out where they could be hiding ( especially if you learn the maps) . Which is why scrambler is a complete waste and does exactly the opposite to what it's meant to do. It would have been so much better if it just put more red dots on the rader instead of just making it all fuzzy. Then it would have been worthwhile.



I like scrambler, and I don't think that it's easy to figure out where someone is coming from, especially on a map like Favela, where they could be coming from four different directions, on two or three different levels.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I like scrambler, and I don't think that it's easy to figure out where someone is coming from, especially on a map like Favela, where they could be coming from four different directions, on two or three different levels.



People have a habit of taking the same routes and hiding in the same places though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> People have a habit of taking the same routes and hiding in the same places though.



I'm usually playing with different people.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

Really enjoying my cold blooded and ninja pro, running up and knifing camping snipers is so satisfying.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I'm usually playing with different people.



So do I , but you know 90% of the time somebody is going to be hiding in a certain place. The barber shop in favela , the bit overlooking the plane on Afghan , in the house in estate and so on and so forth.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> what's wrong with knives, it takes skill, wankers with noob tubes need slapped, also worthy of slaps are people running around with dual shotguns.



Not with Marathon, light footed and commando on it doesn't. It's was over-powered.

I've empty the gun at someone in my sights four foot away and still ended up dead. You can only kill the fuckers with long range explosives as they move too fast.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Not with Marathon, light footed and commando on it doesn't. It's was over-powered.
> 
> I've empty the gun at someone in my sights four foot away and still ended up dead. You can only kill the fuckers with long range explosives as they move too fast.



get better at aiming.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> So do I , but you know 90% of the time somebody is going to be hiding in a certain place. The barber shop in favela , the bit overlooking the plane on Afghan , in the house in estate and so on and so forth.



I never go in the house in Estate, and I enter the buildings where B and C are located in Domination, from different doors on a random basis. Sometimes I shoot through the windows, or the walls.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I hate the dual shotguns, too, as much as the noob tubes.



The shotguns still need skill, you have to get timing right on the reload etc, otherwise your fucked.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

Pingu said:


> sorry, yeah the ugl is "underslung grenade launcher" - so called cos its fitted beneth the barrel
> 
> aka noob tube
> 
> i am going to have to do some toobing soon to get the shotgun attachments and some of the titles (and to improve my declining k/d ratio)



see, I got that shotgun attachment... I thought it was a bit crap.  Am I just doing it wrong?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2010)

sim667 said:


> The shotguns still need skill, you have to get timing right on the reload etc, otherwise your fucked.



I know, but.... double shotguns? If I wanted fantasy weapons, I'd be playing Duke Nukem.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2010)

I went through about 8 prestige levels of CoD4, plus this round of 5, without ever equipping a shotgun, sniper rifle, or light machine gun. There must be a name for that: either 'purist', or 'stick in the mud'.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> see, I got that shotgun attachment... I thought it was a bit crap. Am I just doing it wrong?


 

its useful on cetain maps close up.

its more about getting the challanges though as this helps you rank up faster


----------



## Gromit (Jan 3, 2010)

Getting all attachments tends to be worth 10k xp I believe. 

I don't like shotgun attachments. Secondary weapons pack more punch.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah 10k for unlcocking them all, FMJ is the one thats a pain to get, 40 kills with....

also when you prestige you get 20k for getting 1000 kills on each gun, so you rank up quicker


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2010)

That shotgun attach really is shit though...


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That shotgun attach really is shit though...



you can't even aim!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll be on this tonight as I am boycotting the FA Cup Highlights.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I'll be on this tonight as I am boycotting the FA Cup Highlights.





I'll let you know in 3 hours' time.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 3, 2010)

WTF is Prestige?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> WTF is Prestige?



once you rank up to 70 you can go back round again in Prestige mode.

I'm only at level 39 or something.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> you can't even aim!



Yeah and a shit attach ain't helping!


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

arf.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> once you rank up to 70 you can go back round again in Prestige mode.
> 
> I'm only at level 39 or something.



Gotcha, Cheers


----------



## Pingu (Jan 4, 2010)

tommers said:


> you can't even aim!


 

tbh if you need to use it you dont need to aim

bit of a last ditch weapon though tbh


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 5, 2010)

I've just started Prestige, my weapons and perks....All gone 

I feel naked.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 5, 2010)

Been having alot of fun with this, at rank 53 and have my Kill Death ratio up to 1.60.

The ACR is a bad ass muthafucka.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 5, 2010)

best weapon in the game imo


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 5, 2010)

What's the ACR?

Also, why won't anyone divulge their accuracy ratios?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Personally, I think the SCAR is a good gun, but the clip is small. I've mostly been using the UMP.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 5, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What's the ACR?
> 
> Also, why won't anyone divulge their accuracy ratios?



my accuracy is at 15%.

what's your xbox live tag Johnny?

The ACR is an assault rifle, it's like a supped up SCAR with more in the clip.

I really want an AK though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 5, 2010)

revol68 said:


> my accuracy is at 15%.
> 
> what's your xbox live tag Johnny?.



I see why you don't trumpet it.  I'm at about .25, and that's low, compared with my CoD4 accuracy.

I'm not on xbox.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 6, 2010)

why would you think accuracy is that important, there's too much variation between weapons and of course some people are less conservative in when they will shoot.

what's your kill death ratio?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 6, 2010)

revol68 said:


> why would you think accuracy is that important, there's too much variation between weapons and of course some people are less conservative in when they will shoot.



Don't go getting defensive, now.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 6, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Don't go getting defensive, now.



come on don't be shy tell everyone your Kill Death ratio.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 6, 2010)

Acr + fmj = win


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2010)

I've got really bored with this game, all I was playing was Team Deathmatch and Free For All. I thought I'd try and get into some more team based games that require communication....hardcore search and destroy seems ok.

What modes do you play? Anyone else bored with the deathmatch modes?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 6, 2010)

Hardcore S&D all the way 

less kids and mouthy fucks...  nice skill game and good for points.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 6, 2010)

I only tend to play Domination and Headquarters. 

Pisses me off when kids come in and only deathmatch. If you want to Deathmatch go to a bleeding Deathmatch server. This is Domination. Capture and defend the bloody flags!!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2010)

I tend to play domination, means you're more likely to get some actual team work gameplay...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2010)

So, anyone fancy a game of Hardcore S&D/capture the flag/domination give me a message on 360


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2010)

Before Xmas some of us did manage a nearly regular Friday night session, we'll have to get that going again as it was good fun.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm up for it in theory although a 3 month old baby makes organisation or getting any time quite difficult!  I could dip in and out.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Before Xmas some of us did manage a nearly regular Friday night session, we'll have to get that going again as it was good fun.



Yep I enjoyed that, but the party season started and disrupted it.

I'm skint now, and trying to have a sober January, so we'll have to arrange a game for this Friday.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yep I enjoyed that, but the party season started and disrupted it.
> 
> I'm skint now, and trying to have a sober January, so we'll have to arrange a game for this Friday.




Yup proper skint too so many nights playing MW2 and watching DVD boxsets...


----------



## al (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm definitely up for some play with some urbanites - though I'm pretty lame at the moment, xbox name of beardslap....

how do you go about arranging these things? would today be good - seeing as it's a snow day?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 6, 2010)

KE you got me on your list, send me an invite if having a big game... might be about


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2010)

al said:


> I'm definitely up for some play with some urbanites - though I'm pretty lame at the moment, xbox name of beardslap....
> 
> how do you go about arranging these things? would today be good - seeing as it's a snow day?



Heh dont worry we aint a bunch of l33t wankers too snobby to actually enjoy a game and have a laff. Have added you. 



B0B2oo9 said:


> KE you got me on your list, send me an invite if having a big game... might be about



Cool, will do. In fact I might call on you for some Spec Ops if you're up for it sometime, still haven't managed to get a second to play the two player ones...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah can do... im not always online when my 360 is tho, so if i dont join a game or reply then dont think im ignoring you... im just to lazy to turn of 360 when im fooking about on the PC


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL no probs.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 6, 2010)

I finally got a positive score last night. 

This game is not for me, tbh.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 6, 2010)

well my k:d dipped below 1:1 tonight

however now have some better guns and perks so it should start creeping back up again.

its weird how in a game like this you get used to diff guns\perks and when you have to play without them its really hard. not far off getting ninja pro back which is a massive help


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't regret doing prestige... I have completely different set of gunz and way of playing now.. I am LETHAL with the FAL now..


----------



## Pingu (Jan 7, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I don't regret doing prestige... I have completely different set of gunz and way of playing now.. I am LETHAL with the FAL now..


 
thats next on my list to master after i have done the rpd


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 7, 2010)

Pingu said:


> thats next on my list to master after i have done the rpd



RPD is the only one I've mastered. Going to do the M16 next.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 7, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I don't regret doing prestige... I have completely different set of gunz and way of playing now.. I am LETHAL with the FAL now..


 
I stuck with the Tar after discovering that the Fal was single shot.

Perhaps I should revisit it after having a go at sniping with the Barrett and getting just as many short ranged hip shot kills with it as sniped killed.


----------



## al (Jan 7, 2010)

my internet is running really slow since the snow, will have to hang off live for a while - don't want to be mr lagman...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the FAL.. its good medium range as a quick sniper.. But crap up front I use the machine pistol when going in for he kill. the Thermal site gives it a sniper feel - you can hold your breath to aim


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 8, 2010)

*tonight*

Forum game tonight?

I'll be on half eight onwards. Thinking about a few rounds of team deathmatch followed by hardcore search and destroy/domination/flag type games maybe?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 8, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Forum game tonight?
> 
> I'll be on half eight onwards. Thinking about a few rounds of team deathmatch followed by hardcore search and destroy/domination/flag type games maybe?


 
Sure. Count me. I mainly play Domination as I'm a points whore* rather than a frag whore. 

But I can slum it and play some deathmatch if I have to.

*Often 1st or second on the winning team despite having few kills. 

Then I get to listen to people brag on mic 'look I got the most kills', 'I got more kills than you [insert their mate's name]', 'I got the most points' (yeah but you are on the losing side?!!! Why so proud?)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Sure. Count me. I mainly play Domination as I'm a points whore rather than a frag whore.
> 
> But I can slum it and play some deathmatch if I have to.



Great. 

I'm bored of team deathmatch myself, just want to use it to warm up for a round or two (if at all).

What's your Gamertag?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 8, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Great.
> 
> I'm bored of team deathmatch myself, just want to use it to warm up for a round or two (if at all).
> 
> What's your Gamertag?


 
Redsquirrel69


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Redsquirrel69



Ok, I'll add you when I get in (ChrisBravoTown)

My mate will be playing, OutlawWiwerCoch...which funnily enough is OutlawRedSquirrel in Welsh


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Forum game tonight?
> 
> I'll be on half eight onwards. Thinking about a few rounds of team deathmatch followed by hardcore search and destroy/domination/flag type games maybe?



I'm up for this, will be on 8.30/9.00. Don't mind what we play as long as we're on the same side shooting wildly at our enemies.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 8, 2010)

out tonight sorry....

but i just got my second nuke !! w00t !!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 8, 2010)

I only play Demolition and Hardcore Ricochet HQ Pro


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 8, 2010)

Should be around for a few, don't mind what we play.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 9, 2010)

man, not played for a while and it showed. Back into it now though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2010)

Must say sabotage isn't my favourite game, prefer domination myself, just find sabotage a little singular in gameplay...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd never tried sabotage til last night


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2010)

Played a few times, last night confirmed it as not a fave for me...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 9, 2010)

loads of speed glitch games about at the moment on the 360


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> loads of speed glitch games about at the moment on the 360



Did wonder this last night when I saw some guy flying like the wind last night...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 9, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Played a few times, last night confirmed it as not a fave for me...



I didn't mind it, but anything is a change from TDM for me. I really want to try and get more into the hardcore game types.

I've updated all my classes (previously Hannibal, Face, Murdoch, B.A. Barracus, Amy). Now I have:

Commando
Running Man
Predator
Terminator
Total Recall

All set up to mimic Arnie's weapons or attitide in the movies as closely as possible


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 9, 2010)

Played Hardcore Team Deathmatch for the first time earlier after a friend invited me in, that was fucking difficult. Still got the same amount of kills, but double my normal deaths. People seem to lurk/camp a lot more.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I didn't mind it, but anything is a change from TDM for me. I really want to try and get more into the hardcore game types.
> 
> I've updated all my classes (previously Hannibal, Face, Murdoch, B.A. Barracus, Amy). Now I have:
> 
> ...



Heh I've done that with one called Dark Knight, it's sniper with scrambler, and smoke grenades.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 9, 2010)

Surely dark night would be a riot shield runny roundy stabby type with a throwing kife


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Surely dark night would be a riot shield runny roundy stabby type with a throwing kife



I had the throwing knife but found it too fiddly so switched it for claymore which is er Batman utility belt like...or something...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 9, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I had the throwing knife but found it too fiddly so switched it for claymore which is er Batman utility belt like...or something...



 indeed


----------



## revol68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Did wonder this last night when I saw some guy flying like the wind last night...



little wankers are using marathon, lightweight and then using the care package to make them run even faster.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm 'red ring of death'ed' as of today. Grrr 

I'm still in the 3 year red ring of death warranty period though so should be able to get it repaired free.

Teaches me for bragging to my friend at new year's that I'd had my console for yonks since my last red ring.


----------



## tendo (Jan 10, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I'm 'red ring of death'ed' as of today. Grrr
> 
> I'm still in the 3 year red ring of death warranty period though so should be able to get it repaired free.
> 
> Teaches me for bragging to my friend at new year's that I'd had my console for yonks since my last red ring.



Mine did that but it was out of warranty, so I fixed it using the x-clamp thing. Then a week later it got the E74 error. So I checked the Xbox site and it said they'd fix it even though it was out of warranty.

It has a flashed drive so I sent it off (with their free UPS postage label) thinking they'd either refuse to fix it or change the drive. They fixed it, sent me a months XBL membership and left the flashed drive in.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 10, 2010)

when i sent mine back it had a pirate copy of DIRT in it, and they even sent that back... lol


----------



## tendo (Jan 10, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> when i sent mine back it had a pirate copy of DIRT in it, and they even sent that back... lol



lol

I reckon they get so many that they just take the motherboard out, put the new one in and put back the components. Also, it's your property, I wonder where they'd stand if they started messing about with it or keeping stuff like that.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 10, 2010)

they sent the game back in a paper slip... was in the drive when i sent it... lol


----------



## Gromit (Jan 10, 2010)

I've kept my hard drive back last time and they sent a new hard drive and a US box.

I sent the US box back and kept the hard drive and they sent me a UK box and another hard drive. 

So i have three hard drives.

But they tell you now to keep your hard drive so I wonder if they have learnt their lessons from 2.5 years ago.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 10, 2010)

I played this against my son and daughter today. My daughter and I were in a team together and my son kept kicking our arses. Great fun tho.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2010)

The heart beat sensor is a bit crap I find...


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The heart beat sensor is a bit crap I find...



yeah, I can't get the hang of it.  I tried sniping today.

Fucking hell.  I am shit at that.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 10, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The heart beat sensor is a bit crap I find...



It is and it isn't. Don't depend on it being a direction finder as it has a time lag.
Plus it doesn't detect people with Ninja on. Plus the distance range ain't great.

But it can act as a warning indicator of when to expect someone you otherwise would have been taken completely by surprise by.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 10, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The heart beat sensor is a bit crap I find...



Particularly when the waves of opposition forces are at your heels in special ops.

[/Frederick Engels]


----------



## Boycey (Jan 11, 2010)

Gromit said:


> It is and it isn't. Don't depend on it being a direction finder as it has a time lag.
> Plus it doesn't detect people with Ninja on. Plus the distance range ain't great.
> 
> But it can act as a warning indicator of when to expect someone you otherwise would have been taken completely by surprise by.



i find it more useful on hardcore


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2010)

tommers said:


> yeah, I can't get the hang of it.  I tried sniping today.
> 
> Fucking hell.  I am shit at that.



I find it like a sat nav, it's too distracting at times and you fall into the trap of relying on it rather than looking at the distance...



Gromit said:


> It is and it isn't. Don't depend on it being a direction finder as it has a time lag.
> Plus it doesn't detect people with Ninja on. Plus the distance range ain't great.
> 
> But it can act as a warning indicator of when to expect someone you otherwise would have been taken completely by surprise by.



It's great on the sub level (derail?), and yeah it's great when people jam your radar every five seconds but still...



MC5 said:


> Particularly when the waves of opposition forces are at your heels in special ops.
> 
> [/Frederick Engels]



Heh, still haven't played much Spec Ops...

Had a real blast last night, decided to go back and upgrade a gun, having fuck all attachments meant I played a great deal better!


----------



## tendo (Jan 11, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Particularly when the waves of opposition forces are at your heels in special ops.
> 
> [/Frederick Engels]



That is such a great level. I found it hardest getting through the first level, without the missile laptop thing, but then it's a case of your mate sniping them off you and you waiting for the thing to recharge. I found it well intense.

Thing is, I'd love to have a go at Multiplayer but I can't be arsed to spend days dying every 30 seconds until I have learned the map. I remember learning Counterstrike was similar.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone doe the last 3 spec ops?

i got one star on them all, but cant get anymore on the last 3... maybe i need a second player to do them,,,


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> anyone doe the last 3 spec ops?
> 
> i got one star on them all, but cant get anymore on the last 3... maybe i need a second player to do them,,,



Those Alsation dogs are salivating, wolf hounds from the gates of hell.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2010)

MW2 is region codedso I can play it on my US Console. Result! I'm back 

GTA is so no playing that unfortunately but at least I can play something whilst waiting for my Uk console to be repaired.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just doing Prestige mode now, havetosay I was disappointed with the AK 47, at any sort of distance it's all over the place.
I've just discovered the FAMAS now in Prestige, holy fuck is that one great gun, I reckon it might be the best.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Just doing Prestige mode now, havetosay I was disappointed with the AK 47, at any sort of distance it's all over the place.
> I've just discovered the FAMAS now in Prestige, holy fuck is that one great gun, I reckon it might be the best.



Yeah I quite like the FAMAS...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 13, 2010)

ACR FTW


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> ACR FTW




I've only ever used it a couple of times, when I've taken it off a dead body but I love this gun.

I might try the FAMAS again though.  I didn't like the way it wasn't fully auto.

The FAL was quite fun.  Like WAW.


----------



## electroplated (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm just working my way through spec ops and stuck with the homeland security level - anyone got any tips?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 13, 2010)

I prefer a spray n pray gun like the TAR so looking forward to the ACR. ATM I'm levelling the M16A4 though. 

I don't like 3 burst guns.

Someone blew me up with a Predator missile earlier 

Thought I was completely invis with that but apparently you are still shown as a white figure, just no red square around you.

Then I was hiding in a shed during a AC140 attack run. It was ignoring me. Then some idiot without cold blooded came in and stood next to me. Bam! we are both dead.  Blew right through the roof of the shed.


----------



## bonjour (Jan 13, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8457335.stm


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2010)

Haha take that Keith Vaz!


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2010)

Did Vaz vote for real violence in Iraq?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Did Vaz vote for real violence in Iraq?



I believe he did.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 13, 2010)

FAMAS with the Red Dot has got me more kills than any other weapon, at range it's better than any sniper weapon I've tried.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 14, 2010)

unsure if i should presitge again..... dont think you get anything for the 3rd one... 

might just wait for the new maps before i do ( March or there abouts )


----------



## Gromit (Jan 14, 2010)

All very well saying Famas makes a nice snipe (I used to use it as such on MW1) but it's taking ne an age to lvl up to a scope. 

Unscoped I'm not half as good as I am with a M16A4 or a TAR-21. 

Another 80 kills to ACOG and then I'll have to use that damn scope to get my thermal. 

Still no xBox for 4 days now. Off to Frankfurt.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 14, 2010)

OK I had to sign up for steam so why are they not banning the botters?


----------



## Pingu (Jan 14, 2010)

cos they are shit and have no real way of doing it. even in CSS days VAC was a bit pooh at catching aimbotters etc

dedicated servers running punkbuster woulda nailed the fukas.

***insert 600 word rant here about lack of dedi servers***


----------



## grit (Jan 15, 2010)

Just completed the single player campaign.

Wow, fucking great gaming experience, really impressed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I don't like 3 burst guns.
> .



I don't really, either. They require too much patience.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 15, 2010)

the worse time is when you pick up another gun when low on ammo.... then you shot someone and it's only 3 burst... you hit them low or miss they turn and shoot you... your finger is still on the trigger...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2010)

Got my xbox back!

Mates got my wireless adapter, so been playing spec ops and story, playing this all again the story has nothing on the first one.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 16, 2010)

Just had my first little run of positive results, suddenly jumped from lvl 19-21. Felt _really_ good.  

I know, I'm still a n00b.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:
			
		

> Just had my first little run of positive results, suddenly jumped from lvl 19-21. Felt really good.
> 
> I know, I'm still a n00b.



It don't matter as long as yo enjoy yo'self.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 16, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It don't matter as long as yo enjoy yo'self.



Yeah, have been quite a lot.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2010)

On my veteran play through now, enjoying it, after a couple plays I'm appreciating the story more.

Got all intels yesterday on a recruit play through, gona try bang out veteren before 10ish, just rescued the prisoner.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 17, 2010)

Apparently my xBox left the European repair centre the day before i got to Frankfurt. I'm now back after spending 2 nights there and my xBox hasn't made it back yet apparently.

This is according to the shipping tracking which tells me it left Tamworth yesterday and is due here tomorrow   


Here is the whole route its taken lol:

Frankfurt, de 14/1
Koeln (cologne), de 15/1
Brussels, be 15/1
Barking, gb	15/1
Tamworth, gb 15-16/1
Due in Pontypridd 18/1


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 17, 2010)

As long as it doesn't want to show you its holiday snaps, you should be fine... 

Had a good little run again this evening. Very much enjoying the Terminal and Highrise with the silenced UMP45.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2010)

Snipers.  Snipers with thermal sights.  Campers.  Grenade Launchers.  Predator Missiles (esp when I have cold blooded on and they still hit me).  Fucking double shotgun twats.

You can all fuck off.

Right off.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 17, 2010)

It's knives doing my head in at the moment. Everyone else playing is faster with the knife than me. SO many knife deaths!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

Everything of the above happened to me tonight too...my new most hate is camping shotgun guy, cunt of the highest order!>:[


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2010)

All this fun I'm missing out on, I can't wait to get back online


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 17, 2010)

my main tactic is run and gun, sure i die a fair few times, but more often that not in top 3 with pos kill/death and many camper/doubleshottycock kills to boast of

its all about tactics and storming the opposition can be very effective, dam, might have to go play for a bit!


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2010)

Mumbles274 said:


> my main tactic is run and gun, sure i die a fair few times, but more often that not in top 3 with pos kill/death and many camper/doubleshottycock kills to boast of
> 
> its all about tactics and storming the opposition can be very effective, dam, might have to go play for a bit!



Explain this to me.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 17, 2010)

equip:

marathon pro
lightweight pro
ninja pro

gun like acr\scar with silencer

run about at mach 3 silently and kill people a lot. works best on the more urban maps


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2010)

Pingu said:


> equip:
> 
> marathon pro
> lightweight pro
> ...



OK.  Will do.  Sounds fun.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 17, 2010)

tommers said:


> Explain this to me.



don't stop running, use perks and guns to suit maps and when you get wind of where the other team are, or on domination they have a flag you can take, keep storming it, doesn't take much to break resistance down

perks like hardcore mean you get your killstreak quicker, i have ninja pro on every set up, i can't move around making noise without it. it also means you can hear the opposistion better so you can head for them.

go direct, go hard and go straight back if you die, that camper just gave his position away, so go and kill him, chances are he's still in the exact same position

it took a while to get the hang of playing like this but i spent some time in a clan with a player that had this method and he owned every map. i have to be pretty drunk or in a server with high qual players to get really taken down alot. most of the time you can run riot, you might not get big kills streaks but if you get 3/4 kills per death you are winning


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll give it a go.  I have a suspicion my aiming won't be quick enough but you never know...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 18, 2010)

Pingu said:


> equip:
> 
> marathon pro
> lightweight pro
> ...



i use this set up when booster hunting... which is a game within a game..

playing FFA you always get a bunch of 12 years olds hid in the bushes boosting for nukes... 

my new game mode is run like fuck find em and kill them 

i get soooo much abuse it's unreal


----------



## Gromit (Jan 18, 2010)

I tend to use:

bling pro (a sight and noob tube )
coldblooded pro
ninja pro

or where i haven't level'd a gun to 2 attachments:

marathon pro
coldblooded pro
ninja pro

ETA: I hate nothing more than people knowing where I am no matter what strategy I want to employ.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 18, 2010)

i tend to have a couple of diff builds

a support build with a RPD, scavenger, cold blooded and ninja
a sniper build (silenced gun, either marathon or scav, cold blooded and srambler)
and a gp build with bling pro a acr cold blooded and ninja

I also have a couple of map sepcific builds that suit particular maps


----------



## Gromit (Jan 18, 2010)

Right i have more time to post now.

As someone said campers aren't a problem. In fact i like them. Remember where they were and work out a route to bushwack them from behind. Its all about memorising your way around the map.

People who wizz around the map and break neck speed knifing everyone, find an open area they are likely to pass through. Lay in wait somewhere you can see the area from at distance and noob tube them as they run through. I love upsetting them like that. Or C4 with danger close works well. Lay your trap, wait and book. Just wish claymores would kill them.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 18, 2010)

out bided again two times yesterday  who theses idiots paying 38 & 42quid can but new in shops for less


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> out bided again two times yesterday  who theses idiots paying 38 & 42quid can but new in shops for less



You're probably just better off buying as cheap as you can online, really can't see the price coming down on this anytime soon as it's just too popular...


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2010)

oh yeah, that was the other thing... what is up with claymores?  I knew a guy was going to walk through a doorway, I put the claymore down.  he walks past it, it blows up, he's still alive.

And... I've only ever been killed by them about twice.

Are they just really difficult to place properly?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2010)

tommers said:


> oh yeah, that was the other thing... what is up with claymores?  I knew a guy was going to walk through a doorway, I put the claymore down.  he walks past it, it blows up, he's still alive.
> 
> And... I've only ever been killed by them about twice.
> 
> Are they just really difficult to place properly?



There's a perk that delays the trigger iirc.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 18, 2010)

tommers said:


> oh yeah, that was the other thing... what is up with claymores? I knew a guy was going to walk through a doorway, I put the claymore down. he walks past it, it blows up, he's still alive.
> 
> And... I've only ever been killed by them about twice.
> 
> Are they just really difficult to place properly?


 
Claymores (in real life as well as in the game) don't explode with a radius (like a grenade) but rather with a direction cone of explosive force.

So if you face a Claymore toward a wall the force will go mainly into the wall than rather into the centre of the corridor.

So in the game you have to think what direction will the person be traveling when the (slightly delayed) explosion is released. If its toward where they have come from the odds are they'll have run through the blast cone and past the claymore before detination.

This wasn't so much of an issue in MW1 as they triggered faster. But I guess so many people moaned about claymore deaths that they've made it easier in MW2 to escape the blast if it wasn't placed right and you heard the click in time to rush past it.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 18, 2010)

also use scav pro to pick up another one, but you can only ever have 2 on the go at once


----------



## Gromit (Jan 18, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> also use scav pro to pick up another one, but you can only ever have 2 on the go at once


 
So I guess Claymore, Scav pro and danger close (increased explosive damage) work well together.

I used to use claymores all the time in MW1 and would notch up 5 kills a game with them.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2010)

i tried that run and gun thing.  i was fucking terrible at it.

I don't have lightweight pro though. does it make much of a difference?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 19, 2010)

tommers said:


> i tried that run and gun thing.  i was fucking terrible at it.
> 
> I don't have lightweight pro though. does it make much of a difference?



not really. i think it takes some getting used to as a tactic, and i started doing it on COD4 and then did it on WaW too and i tending to play hardcore only. not sure if that makes a difference

the key is being able to do the gunning thing properly on the move, if you look at most players, they stand still to shoot. it takes practice to run, and more importantly strafe while shooting a head! you gotta make yourself a harder target but in doing that you are making the target harder to hit

practice on that first level in the single player, run through that without stopping and try to hit every target, or make a private match with just you in it and run around shooting head sized things, strafing left and right and shooting a small target, try to get the spread as small as possible, there is a  level on COD4 that had loads of melons on it, great for target practice, running around shooting melons!!!

another thing i do sometimes is start shooting _then_ aim down the sight, it gives that slight edge to getting the first bullet out the clip and if you hit with the first bullet by the time you are looking down the sight you are hitting the target with the killing rounds. i think as well, but am not sure without checking, that aiming down the sight stops you running, i know it did on earlier CODs. this means it is a good way of stopping running if you see someone, rather than waste time pressing the run button, start shooting and aim


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks.  those are all good tips.  I liked being the one doing the stabbing, that was a nice change but just couldn't get the hang of, like you say, shooting on the move.

I'll try practising a bit more.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 20, 2010)

Lovin it 

Back online, Favela is probably my favourite with mp5/S, Striker/S, throwing knife, marathon, lightweight and ninja.

Run about the rooftops like a motherfucking cat


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 20, 2010)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Lovin it
> 
> Back online, Favela is probably my favourite with mp5/S, Striker/S, throwing knife, marathon, lightweight and ninja.
> 
> Run about the rooftops like a motherfucking cat



I love killing people in mid air jumps, fucking great fun!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone had any probs with joining games on XBL?


----------



## The Boy (Jan 23, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone had any probs with joining games on XBL?



Yup, quite a few times.  On COD4 it usually sorted itself out if you left the lobby and looked for a new game, but that don't seem to work on this.  Bit of a pain in the arse, tbh.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 23, 2010)

I've started playing Sabotage as well as Domination. 

I never really got on with Sabotage before but I've built a bomb runner's sabotage build now and it's making all the difference. 

P90
Marathon Pro
Light weight
Sit rep

Tactical insertion (spawn near to bombsites so you can be back in fight again before they defuse) 
Stun granades


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2010)

The Boy said:
			
		

> Yup, quite a few times.  On COD4 it usually sorted itself out if you left the lobby and looked for a new game, but that don't seem to work on this.  Bit of a pain in the arse, tbh.



For some reason all week it's taken up to 4/5 mins to connect rather than the usual 30 seconds...


----------



## Pingu (Jan 23, 2010)

lots of compaints on the steam forms after last nights update. loads of people just dropping out halfway through games.

notice there has been another steam patch released today


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2010)

I heard there's a pc patch on route with an xbox following close behind but not sure what it fixes. I don't remember any other 360 needing so many patches as MW2....


----------



## kabbes (Jan 23, 2010)

Just dipped my toe into multiplayer for the first time this morning.  1 kill, 8 deaths.  That's not a good ratio!

How did everybody else get so good?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2010)

No idea, I'm proper crap but still do enjoy the game..! Tried that run and shoot thing but can't seem to get the hang of it, think I'm better suited to sniping and sneaking about.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 23, 2010)

How did everybody else get so good? 

Not played MW2 but just like other shoot m ups don't run in Strate line 
run duck run duck. 
look all round run back ways
zig zag.
shoot then reload. so when do come face to face it not click click reload.

watch others play 


_probably wrong duck_


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 24, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Just dipped my toe into multiplayer for the first time this morning.  1 kill, 8 deaths.  That's not a good ratio!
> 
> How did everybody else get so good?



Practice, I think. Simple as that.

I'm about 20 hours of play in so far, and I'm getting to the point where my ratios per game are getting up... still mostly negative, though. Last game was 8-2-10. My overall is still dreadful, though.

My excuse is that we play pass the pad TD Express on my profile with a load o people. 

I'm getting better, and getting a lot more kills now, but still getting utterly owned close in by those knifer-boyz.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not bad at FPSs in general, thouugh.  I-'m generally top-5 in a TF2 game, for example.  I've been a regular since Doom2 and Quake.  But at MW2 I get utterly -- and I really do mean UTTERLY -- pwned.  WTF?


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I'm not bad at FPSs in general, thouugh.  I-'m generally top-5 in a TF2 game, for example.  I've been a regular since Doom2 and Quake.  But at MW2 I get utterly -- and I really do mean UTTERLY -- pwned.  WTF?



Some people play this game ALL THE TIME.

Plus, when you start off you've got a crappy choice of perks and weapons. 

And you don't know the maps.

It'll improve.


----------



## al (Jan 25, 2010)

tommers said:


> Some people play this game ALL THE TIME.



this



> And you don't know the maps.



and this, getting to know the maps really helps, after a while you get to know where you're going to die and where you can kill people...

I'm still useless though - have been trying sniping for the first time and it's quite fun, but I think I need more practise in finding the right spots - I always seem to get popped before I get the chance to headshot anyone 

Still, i'll have a thermal scope soon.... <rubs hands and laughs maniacally>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 25, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I'm getting better, and getting a lot more kills now, but still getting utterly owned close in by those knifer-boyz.



People who play a lot know some tricks. My kid gets a 4 kill streak, then gets the flare marker in hand, but doesnt throw it. With marker in hand, he runs way quicker. He then runs around the map, knifing people like mad.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 25, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> People who play a lot know some tricks. My kid gets a 4 kill streak, then gets the flare marker in hand, but doesnt throw it. With marker in hand, he runs way quicker. He then runs around the map, knifing people like mad.



You need to beat some respect into that kid!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 25, 2010)

revol68 said:


> You need to beat some respect into that kid!



I think his respect has increased slightly. After a couple of years of play, I can now get a score that's 50% of his, when we play one on one.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 25, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> People who play a lot know some tricks. My kid gets a 4 kill streak, then gets the flare marker in hand, but doesnt throw it. With marker in hand, he runs way quicker. He then runs around the map, knifing people like mad.


 
bad news for him then as they are fixing that glitch - think it was already fixed in the last pc update


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 25, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> People who play a lot know some tricks. My kid gets a 4 kill streak, then gets the flare marker in hand, but doesnt throw it. With marker in hand, he runs way quicker. He then runs around the map, knifing people like mad.



Git.

I've just taken to n00b t00bing anyone who comes too close with a blade, tbh.

Seems to piss 'em off no end.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 25, 2010)

The best kill streak combo I've found so far is Predator missle (5) Precision Air strike (6) and Harrier Strike (7) . Once you get the pred missle you're guarenteed the other 2.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> The best kill streak combo I've found so far is Predator missle (5) Precision Air strike (6) and Harrier Strike (7) . Once you get the pred missle you're guarenteed the other 2.


 
Depends on the map. Some maps I've used a pred and everyone was indoors.

I never seem to hit anyone with a PAS no matter the map.

Harrier strikes are rubbish if you have anyone like me on the map. I swap to my launcher class if i die and kill them asap.

I'm a points whore and blowing up killstream rewards can earn you as much as 2-4 kills. Other's seem to be more concerned about racking up kills more than anything else.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 25, 2010)

if you have cold blooded as a perk harrier strikes etc rarely touch you


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2010)

Pingu said:


> if you have cold blooded as a perk harrier strikes etc rarely touch you


 
I use cold blooded for everything aiside from Sabotage. 

So yeah I rarely get death from above aside from the odd occasion some arse runs up to me and they kill me too whilst trying to get him. Oooh i don't half swear when that happens.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 25, 2010)

something that is pissing me off lots atm is iwnet joining me to S&D games where the score is 3-0 etc and only one person is left alive on the side I join. yeah cheers for that.

give us our dedicated servers back you fuckers...




Gromit said:


> I use cold blooded for everything aiside from Sabotage.
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah I rarely get death from above aside from the odd occasion some arse runs up to me and they kill me too whilst trying to get him. Oooh i don't half swear when that happens.




yeah that pisses me off too. i normally have just managed to get to my super sneaky camp site, made 1 kill less than i need to get the chopper gunner (with the anticipation of nuke agogo)and some cunt without cold blooded and ninja comes clomping up to stand right next to me (normally with an unsilenced sniper rifle) . cue all sorts of death being rained down on me.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.mw2blog.com/what-if-an-online-gamer-played-monopoly-like-he-played-modern-warfare-2/


----------



## Pingu (Jan 25, 2010)

^^

sooooooooooooooooooooo true


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2010)

Hahahahahahahaha it's I didn't know someone filmed revolv68 playing monoply!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hahahahahahahaha it's I didn't know someone filmed revolv68 playing monoply!



i'm pretty quiet online, only gob off at care package cheats and racists, oh and sometimes the dual model using pricks.

anyone else feel that the commando pro melee is stupidly overpowered, it literally leaps them across the screen missing out about 30 frames of animation, like one minute the guy is in front of you taking shots to the face, he disappears and you are left looking at a kill cam.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2010)

It is a bit over powered.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It is a bit over powered.



It's the transporting across the screen like M.Bison that annoys me the most.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 25, 2010)

more


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha these are fucking great! So fucking true as well..!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's being really shitty for "server" timing out at the moments, has happened in 4 out of the 6 games I've played this evening.

Also what sort of retarded team balancing does it have? I have seen one team all filled with 4 or 5 time prestigers versus a team with one prestige guy and the rest regular ranks.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pingu said:


> if you have cold blooded as a perk harrier strikes etc rarely touch you



Excellent pointer! I'll be trying that later.

I hate death from above.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 26, 2010)

revol68 said:


> It's being really shitty for "server" timing out at the moments, has happened in 4 out of the 6 games I've played this evening.
> 
> Also what sort of retarded team balancing does it have? I have seen one team all filled with 4 or 5 time prestigers versus a team with one prestige guy and the rest regular ranks.



If people are in large partys it throws balancing out the window.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 26, 2010)

http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a273/BstuSCO/?action=view&current=RisingHeroesPortal.flv


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2010)

revol68 said:


> It's being really shitty for "server" timing out at the moments, has happened in 4 out of the 6 games I've played this evening.
> 
> Also what sort of retarded team balancing does it have? I have seen one team all filled with 4 or 5 time prestigers versus a team with one prestige guy and the rest regular ranks.



You talking 360 or PC? I've noticed the 360 having all kinds of problems in the last week, no idea what's going on. Some times it takes up to five minutes to connect to a game.


----------



## starfish (Jan 26, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> The best kill streak combo I've found so far is Predator missle (5) Precision Air strike (6) and Harrier Strike (7) . Once you get the pred missle you're guarenteed the other 2.



You think so, i missed twice tonight with a Predator


----------



## Pingu (Jan 26, 2010)

just missed getting a nuke cos we ran out of time...

 harrier strike, chopper gunner and nuke. just got a 28 kill streak when chopper gunner ran out. was priming nuke and timer ran out. grrrr


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2010)

Having serious probs getting a game, takes ages once I've selected game type...


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 26, 2010)

starfish said:


> You think so, i missed twice tonight with a Predator



Haha , I did that a few times today.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pingu said:


> if you have cold blooded as a perk harrier strikes etc rarely touch you



Problem is, to get cold blooded I have to give up stopping power, which is useful with the ACR, imo.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 27, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Problem is, to get cold blooded I have to give up stopping power, which is useful with the ACR, imo.


 
play hardcore.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Finished yesterday took about 8 hours yet again that the end it was like is that it!

Also played online a much faster paced then TF2 keep dying with in minutes, Keep getting killed when spawn


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Also played online a much faster pass then TF2 keep dying with in minutes, Keep getting killed when spawn



yeah.  get used to that.


----------



## al (Jan 29, 2010)

anyone up for a game tonight? I should be around at about 9pm (sooner if i crash out of this poker tourney)

beardslap on XBL by the way...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 29, 2010)

STEAM is down.. fucking STEAM


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2010)

Might be about for an hour at 9.30pm.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 29, 2010)

fixed now


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 30, 2010)

How pick a map ? I joining the lounge (lobby) for terminal then it changes to different map.  I then leave and keep join till I see terminal.

Can you pick a persifece<? map on Xbox multiplayer all v all or Teams

and were Bambi


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2010)

Some people have too much timecon their hands!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 1, 2010)

and keep hearing them shout Bryan Robson Bryan Robson.


will be on this eve. It suck can't pick a map

*edit:* On rotation of maps Afghan keeps poping up, There all theses other maps I still not played. I would have thorough that I joining the lounge then leaving would pick a different map. Have bee waiting in lounge for Skidrow then Afghan loads again.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> and keep hearing them shout Bryan Robson Bryan Robson.
> 
> 
> will be on this eve. It suck can't pick a map



Yes and no. 

Have played games where you could pick a map and on some maps you could never ever find a game. 

The kill whores would all stick to the three most popular mindless killing maps. The complicated more technical maps requiring a brain and teamplay would be abandoned.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

new glitch unlimited care packages.... great 

fukin muppets


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah i saw someone doing that a week or so ago. 

4 kills but dropped about 6 packages in spawn. 

Bloody arseholes getting on the roof of highrise piss me off. Killed one twice last week which pleased me.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

get on the crane and snipe them 

or just air stike them


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2010)

Found a new combo to really piss people off. 

Noobtube
Scavenger
add your choice of frag, claymore or C4. 

Tube someone, resupply, repeat. Unlimited noobtube.

Only issue is if you resupply you lose your placed C4. 

I love C4'ing flags in Domination ATM. Assaulting A. Notice someone is taking B and kill them from other side of map. A few times I got multikills too. 

Quite obvious really and surprised not more wankers use it.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

some games i use scav pro, and claymores... go hide in someplace, claymore someone, re stock and set up again, they come back... BOOM! 

move on, same, same, same... 

tis fun 

almost on 3rd pestiage now, but dont think i will bother again.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm on lvl 60-61 or something.

I don't play enough to lvl quick so when i hit 70 i'm seriously doubting that I'd prestige once let alone more than once.

I'm just chuffed that I managed to get ACR master before i unlocked the F2000.

I dont like the recoil on the F2000 so pretty much sticking with the ACR, holo sight and extended mags.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/27759


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2010)

Heh.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2010)

I just had two amazing rounds of MW2 with my new spec but also feel ashamed.

Round 1 - Run Down

Near to C. Upstairs overlook.
Someone on my side triggers a UAV
I notice someone is on the stairway up to me.
Head over, look out and they have their back to me looking down the stairs. Lovely 
Shoot him in the back.
Notice red smoke.
Wait for crate.
Its a Pavelow. Congrats on hijack 
Activate Pavelow.
Leg it to C.
Whilst I'm capturing flag some guy tries to snipe me from the shed near B.
I kill him. Double points - Offence bonus.
Pavelow starts killing. Double points offence bonus.
Flag captured. Capture bonus.
More Pavelow kill. Double points - Defence bonus.

This almost feels wrong and I'm worried someone will come after me.
Sniper is back. Same spot. He misses, i kill him again.
Run over to hut that you can see the entire bridge from.
Sniper comes back over the bridge looking for me with double shotgun out, has no idea that I've moved. Bam i headshot from distance.

Then comes the announcement that I've passed the 10 kills from one kill streak challenge and I've unlocked blue tiger camo.
I head back to C where someone is trying to cap it and kill him. Thereby winning a care package. I request the package. Wait.
Sniper finds me, kills me and steals my UAV. I can live with that


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2010)

Round 2 Terminal

I'm doing what Bob2009 does.

Plant claymore. Bam. Re-supply. Plant. Bam. Re-supply.

The shame hits when i realise I haven't been capping flags and we've lost whilst I was in the same spot racking up 30 kills for 5 whole minutes.

Going for kills rather than flags is not me. I've been lured to the dark side


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 2, 2010)

played with Toys last night just keep using Grenade Launcher only with M4a1
Skills. Just seem to run about and spray everything. 

Old COD was about sniping skills sneaking up and knifing snipers.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 6, 2010)

so following on from the running fast as fuck knifing care package glitch there is a new one getting abused in every other game i'm in, there's some way of getting infinite care packages and it's really ruining the game as you spend half the match hiding from harriers, pavlows and chopper gunners, of course infinity ward still haven't got their arses round to fixing it the shower of cunts.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2010)

I really don't remember any console game having this many glitches! It's like owning a fucking pc...


----------



## revol68 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I really don't remember any console game having this many glitches! It's like owning a fucking pc...



If there were dedicated servers for the PC the PC community would have dealt with this shit themselves.

In truth MW2 is a bit of a mess of game, it's fun et al but it has the feeling that everything has been thrown in, absolutely everything in order to keep the attention of hyper active little brats, the game has no 'core' gameplay, instead it's designed so you can play it anyway you want , if you can't aim for toffee just bust out a shotgun, if you can't do that run around knifing and then of course the kill streaks have moved from being a nice bonus to the main aim, get your first kill streak award then chain it onto the next and so on.

It's fun and somewhat addictive but it is fundamentally a very shallow game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah the kill streak thing has taken over quite a bit from the last game...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 6, 2010)

The good servers on WaW and COD4 were HC and had the kill streaks turned off IMO

All about the shooting. They are First Person Shooters after all, not First person air strikes/dogs/helicopters/nukes etc


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I got claymores now  be it only one


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 7, 2010)

scavanger pro will get you more


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2010)

Christ alive that care package glitch is fucking annoying. Can't play for the stupid amount of death from above....


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Christ alive that care package glitch is fucking annoying. Can't play for the stupid amount of death from above....



yep and Infinity Ward don't seem to give a fuck about fixing it.

Another example of why dedicated servers are infinitely superior.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2010)

revol68 said:
			
		

> yep and Infinity Ward don't seem to give a fuck about fixing it.
> 
> Another example of why dedicated servers are infinitely superior.



Not strictly true, they said today the patch was submitted to Microsoft on Friday, it's MS holding things up.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not strictly true, they said today the patch was submitted to Microsoft on Friday, it's MS holding things up.



that glitch and the care package speed glitch have been known for ages.

the thing about dedicated servers is that people could deal with this crap themselves instead of having to wait for Infinity Ward to bother their ass fixing their retardedly unbalanced game.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah man...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2010)

revol68 said:
			
		

> that glitch and the care package speed glitch have been known for ages.
> 
> the thing about dedicated servers is that people could deal with this crap themselves instead of having to wait for Infinity Ward to bother their ass fixing their retardedly unbalanced game.



Define ages? I've not really noticed any big noise about it till this week. Also, I'm talking about the 360, since when has there ever been dedicated servers on it?!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Define ages? I've not really noticed any big noise about it till this week. Also, I'm talking about the 360, since when has there ever been dedicated servers on it?!



I've seen it for two weeks and the speed care package glitch has been there since I got the game at xmas.

Yeah the xbox hasn't had dedicated servers, I was making a point about Infinity Wards bullshit claims that IWnet would remove cheaters, griefers and glitchers, when infact it has made it much much worse on the PC.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 7, 2010)

fancy some boosting later anyone ?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 8, 2010)

As is often the way for me with this sort of game, I'm bored of this now.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 8, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> As is often the way for me with this sort of game, I'm bored of this now.



Yeah, I'm going to trade mine in this week. After the initial enthusiasm I haven't played it since Christmas - tried again at the weekend and I can't be bothered.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2010)

Still enjoying it but the near constant glitches are bugging the hell out of me...


----------



## starfish (Feb 9, 2010)

Must be some noobs on the PS3 today. Just had my best run. 6 games in a row with 15+ kills. Finished with a 29/9 game  but still ended up on the losing side


----------



## Gromit (Feb 9, 2010)

starfish said:


> Must be some noobs on the PS3 today. Just had my best run. 6 games in a row with 15+ kills. Finished with a 29/9 game  but still ended up on the losing side


 
Kills <> Win. 

Win can = more in bonus points than the extra kills you got.

A point I keep making to people but they never seem to listen or care about wins. Its all about the killstreaks and notching up more kills.

I yearn for a game where you get no points at all for kills. Only for capturing objectives and helping others to capture them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2010)

starfish said:


> Must be some noobs on the PS3 today. Just had my best run. 6 games in a row with 15+ kills. Finished with a 29/9 game  but still ended up on the losing side



I played MW2 on the PS3 recently and was shocked how average the players were, run around like a mentalist wiping people out left right and centre! No way as a good on the 360!

Bloody wish Microsoft would hurry up with the care package patch, the game is crap right now...


----------



## starfish (Feb 9, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Kills <> Win.
> 
> Win can = more in bonus points than the extra kills you got.
> 
> ...



But to win you need to get a lot of kills or be on a team with good players who get all the kills. 

Isnt that what S&D & such like are for. I tend to just play Team Death Match as am pretty crap at the others.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 9, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Yeah, I'm going to trade mine in this week. After the initial enthusiasm I haven't played it since Christmas - tried again at the weekend and I can't be bothered.



Pretty much the same here. Lvl 33 now, but can't see the attraction of continuing.

Very, very samey and just not really a long termer for me.

Glad I only borrowed it, tbh.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 9, 2010)

How long can you hang about in one place before it becomes camping ?
lastnight seemed alot of hang about in building and not much movement.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 9, 2010)

starfish said:


> But to win you need to get a lot of kills or be on a team with good players who get all the kills.



Only true on team death match.

On objective based maps its a regular occurance that when you add up all the kills the team with the least kills still won the match. Especially if I'm on that team.

Because the team with the most kills have usually been hanging in their favourite camping spots and no where near where the game is won and lost i.e. the objective points.

I took great delight in telling one guy who had topped his team's table (thanks to having more kills than everyone playing) and was bragging about it that he was a loooser because his team had lost 4 games in a row. Boy did he not like that. Twas great fun. He then went on to lose the next two games and I continued to wind him up.

Fir me the only kills that count are those that allow a team mate to reach a flag or those that stop an enemy from taking a flag. Thank god that the game actually rewards such kills with bonuses. It makes a massive difference to my overall score as those are the areas i get most of my kills (and my deaths).


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm with KE, the glitches are ridiculous now.  Some games just consist of you hiding in a building while a monotone voice repeats "Enemy Harrier, Incoming", "Enemy Care Package, Incoming", "Enemy Cobra, Incoming" constantly until I leave the lobby and find a game not full of cheating bastards.

They just ruin it for everybody.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 11, 2010)

see (much) earlier comments about dedicated servers. most clan servers would not have these problems with cheaters\glitchers.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 11, 2010)

Pingu said:


> see (much) earlier comments about dedicated servers. most clan servers would not have these problems with cheaters\glitchers.



Yep.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 11, 2010)

tommers said:


> I'm with KE, the glitches are ridiculous now.  Some games just consist of you hiding in a building while a monotone voice repeats "Enemy Harrier, Incoming", "Enemy Care Package, Incoming", "Enemy Cobra, Incoming" constantly until I leave the lobby and find a game not full of cheating bastards.
> 
> They just ruin it for everybody.


THat's why cold blooded is the best perk in the game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2010)

Gromit said:
			
		

> THat's why cold blooded is the best perk in the game.



You shouldn't be forced to use one perk all the time due to bad design. The point about dedicated servers means nothing to us 360 players...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 12, 2010)

Just started the game and an update is available so hopefully the glitch has been fixed.

Shame in a way as my Stinger had never seen so much use


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah think it's made a difference...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 12, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah think it's made a difference...



Too soon to tell, played a couple of hours tonight and didn't get the 'Enemy Harriers incoming' time after time so maybe they've fixed it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2010)

Dead Cat Bounce said:
			
		

> Too soon to tell, played a couple of hours tonight and didn't get the 'Enemy Harriers incoming' time after time so maybe they've fixed it.



Played earlier today and it was nowhere near as insane as it's been recently...


----------



## futha (Feb 14, 2010)

I hope they release a map pack soon, getting a bit bored of the current ones.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah me too but then I'm not a big fan of the maps this time round...really wish you could choose the maps you want to play too.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 14, 2010)

^ yep Afghan Underpass & Wasteland crap.

I got an Heartbeat Sensor now feels like cheating tho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2010)

I really hate the high rise one too...


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 14, 2010)

playing MW2 has really made me appreciated what an amazing game cod 4 is, simply the best shooter ever made imo. I've tryed and tryed again to get into mw2 but there are so many faults that it ceases to be any fun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2010)

Disjecta Membra said:
			
		

> playing MW2 has really made me appreciated what an amazing game cod 4 is, simply the best shooter ever made imo. I've tryed and tryed again to get into mw2 but there are so many faults that it ceases to be any fun.



The online game is pretty good if a little ott with the kill streak thing but CoD4 single player pisses on mw2 IMO...


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> ^ yep Afghan Underpass & Wasteland crap.
> 
> I got an Heartbeat Sensor now feels like cheating tho



my three favourite maps lol, derail is good too.


----------



## futha (Feb 15, 2010)

I noticed someone doing a pretty nifty move last night. He (or she) was using an intervention sniper rifle all the time and just pressing the left trigger quickly to bring up the tele sight for a split second then shooting. They were really good at it, ended up getting two tactical nukes in a row (across two different games obviously!). I killed them and checked out their weapon and it was just a sniper rifle with FMJ.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2010)

Started playing this. Love it. Got into it in a way that I did with CoD4. 

Also started playing online. Always finishing last, obviously, but I've been getting the occasional kill. Such a steep learning curve online that I've never really bothered, but might persist.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 15, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Started playing this. Love it. Got into it in a way that I did with CoD4.
> 
> Also started playing online. Always finishing last, obviously, but I've been getting the occasional kill. Such a steep learning curve online that I've never really bothered, but might persist.



This game is ALL about online IMO

best game ever


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> This game is ALL about online IMO
> 
> best game ever



Yeah, but I quite like the stealth aspects to shooters, and online feels a bit headless chicken. Maybe I just need to understand how it works a bit more, and then start playing with a bit more intelligence.


----------



## futha (Feb 15, 2010)

I see the technique I mentioned before is called quick scoping. Might give it a go.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 15, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> best game ever



No.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 15, 2010)

someone always find my claymore  I use a UMP45 with Silencer.

What night is [U75] Xbox night


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, UMP45 with silencer (and Lightweight Pro & Marathon Pro) is my favourite, too.


----------



## rikwakefield (Feb 15, 2010)

The M16A4 is that good it should be considered cheating.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been rediscovering the spaz with foregrip. Working my way back up to the AK47.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 16, 2010)

fucking cock

happened again

just pressed k to prime the nuke and the game ended.

so still no nuke


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 16, 2010)

There are a lot of aimbots and wallhacks on the pc


----------



## Pingu (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah.. far too many

so much for IWNETs hacker protection.

again if we had dedi servers then it would be much better - well on those servers that had decent server admins


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2010)

Fucking shite....depressing comments underneath that too, lots of aint that cool...no this shit ruins the game.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 16, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


>




Video removed by user


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 16, 2010)

god mode etc... hack on 360


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Feb 17, 2010)

this why I got an xbox so I didn't have to Play with wall hacking cocks. now on xbox 
No not cool
no recoil - no skills


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah we really don't need that shit on consoles...


----------



## tommers (Feb 17, 2010)

it's quite interesting in a kind of social way...

the game is better for everybody if nobody is a cheating cock and we all play fair

the game is better for some people if they cheat and get better scores

therefore, the game is ruined for everybody.

I'm sure George Orwell would have a lot to say about it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

tommers said:
			
		

> it's quite interesting in a kind of social way...
> 
> the game is better for everybody if nobody is a cheating cock and we all play fair
> 
> ...



And Noam Chomsky...


----------



## Pingu (Feb 17, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah we really don't need that shit on consoles...


 

aye. no "god mode" videos from the console players that i can find 


what i reallyhate is when some aimbot using twat joins at the end of waht was previously a good game and ruins it all


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

Dear god.


----------



## tommers (Feb 17, 2010)

i can't see youtube at work...  what is it?


and wtf is an aimbot?


----------



## Pingu (Feb 17, 2010)

fucking awesome


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 17, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


>



this don't work on Xbox


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 17, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> someone always find my claymore  I use a UMP45 with Silencer.
> 
> What night is [U75] Xbox night



We did have a few games on a Friday.....anyone up for more? I've not played for weeks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> We did have a few games on a Friday.....anyone up for more? I've not played for weeks.



Yeah I'm up for this Friday, say around 9?


----------



## bhamgeezer (Feb 17, 2010)

tommers said:


> it's quite interesting in a kind of social way...
> 
> the game is better for everybody if nobody is a cheating cock and we all play fair
> 
> ...



Prisoner's dilemma


----------



## tommers (Feb 17, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> Prisoner's dilemma




Game theory.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 17, 2010)

tommers said:


> Game theory.



yup.

That Adam Curtis documentary The Trap has some really interesting shit about the guy who devised those games and how when they tested them on the secretaries and when they didn't play as they were expected to they wrote off the women as irrational 'bad subjects' lol. No doubt they would have wrote off the majority of MW2 players as bad subjects for not cheating either.

Also turned out that the guy who devised them was suffering from undiagnosed paranoid schizophrenia at the time and was convinced everyone was out to get him.

The madness of reductive rationalism, eh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

revol68 said:
			
		

> The madness of reductive rationalism, eh.



Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Wintermute (Feb 18, 2010)

Umm... stupid question, but..... how do you find your friends? If the little popup thing pops up saying "Your mate Billy is online", and assuming they're playing MW2, how do I find them and join in their game? Is that how it works? All I see is that "Invite" option - I don't want to start a new game with them, I just want to go to whatever map/game they're playing


----------



## The Boy (Feb 18, 2010)

Wintermute said:


> Umm... stupid question, but..... how do you find your friends? If the little popup thing pops up saying "Your mate Billy is online", and assuming they're playing MW2, how do I find them and join in their game? Is that how it works? All I see is that "Invite" option - I don't want to start a new game with them, I just want to go to whatever map/game they're playing



If they're playing the same game as you, and there is space on the server, there will be an option to 'join session in progress'.  If the server is full it won't be there.

I usually just find it easier to invite everyone into a party and then go find a game together.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2010)

Yup that's what the [U75] peeps do.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 19, 2010)

[U75]  old
No CSS or layabout 

Tonight 21 hundred hours


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2010)

dlx1 said:
			
		

> [U75]  old
> No CSS or layabout
> 
> Tonight 21 hundred hours



That's the clan tag some of us were using, the clan is dead long live the clan!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 19, 2010)

Should be around at 9 , with any luck I'll hit Prestige 70 tonight.

Never again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool see you there...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey, just heading out to my my friend's house, outlawwiwercoch is his gamertag, add him if you are on.

Not sure if I will be using my own gamertag, but will be around to play. Probably swapping gamertags after a couple of games each or something. Gonna get very drunk though!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 19, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Hey, just heading out to my my friend's house, outlawwiwercoch is his gamertag, add him if you are on.
> 
> Not sure if I will be using my own gamertag, but will be around to play. Probably swapping gamertags after a couple of games each or something. Gonna get very drunk though!



Friend request sent, Pabodie1931 my gamer tag.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm free to play tonight, the only thing is I left my copy of MW2 in my ma's house.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2010)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Friend request sent, Pabodie1931 my gamer tag.



Heh I always forget you're P1931...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I'm free to play tonight, the only thing is I left my copy of MW2 in my ma's house.



You might want to get yo ass round their pronto?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 19, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You might want to get yo ass round their pronto?



it's twenty miles away


----------



## Pingu (Feb 19, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it's twenty miles away


 

better leave now then


----------



## tommers (Feb 19, 2010)

well, that was kinda frustrating.

anyway, sorry I left.  Duty called.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah...no idea what the hell the problem is. Although beginning to suspect there might be a xbl issue...


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 20, 2010)

I keep getting connecting blar blar #1 - connecting blar blar #2 then 
Unable to connect to Host 

When I host TF2 game I have no problems. Someone found my Claymore 

edit:
What I read so faR Some say about opening NAT on router other say this still done work !


> The router in its default set-up has NAT enabled which is the configuration scenario this review focuses on. It handles both single static or dynamic IP address services


So it turned on


> Posts: 7,001


 OO


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2010)

oh Ok.  My NAT type is "Open".  I remember it saying.  I have no idea what that means though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2010)

tommers said:
			
		

> oh Ok.  My NAT type is "Open".  I remember it saying.  I have no idea what that means though.



Hmmm mine is set to strict no idea about this stuff though...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry we didn't join you last night....too many people amd distractions in the end.


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hmmm mine is set to strict no idea about this stuff though...



Might be worth looking into.....


http://www.twm-kd.com/games/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-2-strict-nat-problems/

On PC but I imagine the same thing applies to Xbox.  Might be an explanation??

Or this...

http://66.102.9.132/search?q=cache:...nat+modern+warfare+2&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk

Sorry about the cached page, but I'm at work.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah...that explains the problems I've been having finding games. Odd thing is it doesn't explain why it's only been recently, had no problems at all until they patched to get rid of the stinger glitch a while back...

Hmmm....


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 23, 2010)

It's quite scary that I'm still only a level 46 or something and people have hit prestige more than once. So my question is...how many times can you prestige?


----------



## Pingu (Feb 23, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's quite scary that I'm still only a level 46 or something and people have hit prestige more than once. So my question is...how many times can you prestige?


 
10

but why you would do it is beynd me

it bored the shit out of me doing it once


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 23, 2010)

i did it once, and im lv70 again now, worth it for one extra slot... will stick at lv70 now though, dont even play it that much anymore...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 23, 2010)

Pingu said:


> 10
> 
> but why you would do it is beynd me
> 
> it bored the shit out of me doing it once



10! That's quite a few hours of shooting people.

I'm quite bored of it too, had my value for money out of it though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> 10! That's quite a few hours of shooting people.
> 
> I'm quite bored of it too, had my value for money out of it though.



Hours? More like days and weeks!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 23, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hours? More like days and weeks!



Heh, yes indeed. I've played about 40 hours. Some on my friendslist have done over a week already!


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 23, 2010)

one of my mates is like ranked 5000 ish in the world... he is mint at the game, K/D ratio of about 2.something

he's spent ages on there... will look tonight and see how long, he must be lv10 prestige by now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Heh, yes indeed. I've played about 40 hours. Some on my friendslist have done over a week already!



I think I've got a bout 2 days 10 hours iirc... And I'm still shit!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2010)

im at 13 days so far


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 23, 2010)

Total play time online? 13 days? 312 hours?!

My god


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 23, 2010)

time played. *Think* I can host now.  Kid_e you fancy an hour tonight for Survivors? If about


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 23, 2010)

sim or Kid how far in am i? 

i think im on both yall lists...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 23, 2010)

sim667 said:


> im at 13 days so far





I am slowly getting back in to this (even though I am bored it is very compelling). How do I know? Well, I sneaked in a quick game of Free For All as I was eating my cornflakes ready for work.


----------



## starfish (Feb 23, 2010)

sim667 said:


> im at 13 days so far



So my 3 days 9 hours isnt too bad then. & ms starfish still thinks i play it too much.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ill have a look when i next go on...... the top guy on my list is at something stupid like 21 days.......

I was well chuffed, playing with a freind of mine  when one of his chums joined, it was a very well known mc.......... i murked him


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't think I've hit 2 days yet which will explain why I'm not even 70 yet let alone prestige.

Had great fun the other day with someone* doing Spec ops two player. Makes it so much more fun. That team work co-operative feel that should be in multiplayer yet is often lacking.

*Phantom 5. Is that someone from Urban? Or just some random I've friended at some stage?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 24, 2010)

I completely got it wrong.

I'm 7.5 days, and the tip guy on my freinds is 18 days

Bob ur 4


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a number 4 next to my name when I play online. That's right, motherfuckers. 4.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 24, 2010)

> number 4 next to my name


 that how long you had account.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2010)

Gromit said:
			
		

> I don't think I've hit 2 days yet which will explain why I'm not even 70 yet let alone prestige.
> 
> Had great fun the other day with someone* doing Spec ops two player. Makes it so much more fun. That team work co-operative feel that should be in multiplayer yet is often lacking.
> 
> *Phantom 5. Is that someone from Urban? Or just some random I've friended at some stage?



Spec Ops is great in two player, wish you could play the main story like that...


----------



## Pingu (Feb 24, 2010)

i am about 10 days.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 24, 2010)

I have this downloaded, just finishing off wolfeinstein then i'm on it like sonic.

Can't wait.


dave


----------



## Gromit (Feb 25, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I don't think I've hit 2 days yet which will explain why I'm not even 70 yet let alone prestige.


 
I lied. I'm on 3 days and 3 hours.



Kid_Eternity said:


> Spec Ops is great in two player, wish you could play the main story like that...


 
Like Rainbow Six Vegas does? Yeah Its quite fun doing the main story like that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I lied. I'm on 3 days and 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Rainbow Six Vegas does? Yeah Its quite fun doing the main story like that.



Not played RSV but basically instead of one player in the story line you and a mate can work your way through it either split screen or online...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 25, 2010)

Its also become obvious to me that to get the three stars on Spec Op missions you are meant to co-op. 

Doing it solo is rock hard.

Nice of them to force some team play somewhere in the game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Its also become obvious to me that to get the three stars on Spec Op missions you are meant to co-op.
> 
> Doing it solo is rock hard.
> 
> Nice of them to force some team play somewhere in the game.



Spec Ops is great, but getting a two player is proving hard...


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Had good game lastnight someone was using a Heartbeat Sensor on high rise map  bit of a small map to use one of those. 

So I was on a corridor corner behind a claymore work two times


----------



## Gromit (Feb 25, 2010)

Had a brill game on derail. There is a place people always head for. I lay two claymores at either entrance. 

Soon I get a pred missile. 
Then harriers. 
Then qualify for a pavelow. 

Get myself killed. 

Call pavelow. 

Which gets me enough kills for a pred and harriers. 
Then another pavelow thank you 

Scav and claymores are just soo great. I hardly need to shoot


----------



## Pingu (Feb 25, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Had good game lastnight someone was using a Heartbeat Sensor on high rise map  bit of a small map to use one of those.
> 
> So I was on a corridor corner behind a claymore work two times


 
i like high rise on HC HQ

take tac insertion and get to the top roof (you have to jump onto a "broken" gantry and then legt it round towards the big sign) and then up onto the roof.

drop tac insertion and have a sniper rifle equiped and big killstreaks agogo

die and then respawn there thanks to tac insertion


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Scav and claymores are just soo great. I hardly need to shoot



It's sooo true, love running around with my p90, claying left right and centre then hiding to pred and harrier.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2010)

I've gone prestige. 

No cool weapons anymore. 

I've gone 1st recon running around knifing. Man it's stupid that I'm doing as well like this as I was with my ACR. 

Level'd up to 8 in my first night!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 5, 2010)

did it again last sunday... im 21 or something now... it's 2nd or 3rd time now... will hang of for new maps till i do it again..


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I it just me or is this assy. Last night keep getting shot by Sniper with Heartbeat Sensor and Thermal Scope I mean FFS


----------



## Pingu (Mar 6, 2010)

then equip ninja and coldblooded


the key here is to have well thought out classes that you can switch to if needed


----------



## starfish (Mar 7, 2010)

Gone Prestige today. Didnt bother on ModWar but this ones got a bit of life left in it.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2010)

once you get to 31 and get nija pro and claymores it's much better... took me a week to get back to lv34 as i did it last weekend... 

new maps will help


----------



## starfish (Mar 7, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> new maps will help



Just reading that their could be an expansion pack of 3 new & 2 old COD4 maps. Possibly on for XBox at the moment.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2010)

i posted a video on the last page, if it's still up shows you some of them


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2010)

whoops just looked and it's gone.. not suprised... lol


----------



## starfish (Mar 7, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> whoops just looked and it's gone.. not suprised... lol



Was reading a blog which had had the video taken off it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2010)

starfish said:
			
		

> Just reading that their could be an expansion pack of 3 new & 2 old COD4 maps. Possibly on for XBox at the moment.



Yeah there's some cool maps on cod4, would be great if they returned...


----------



## starfish (Mar 7, 2010)

Crash & Overgrown were the 2 they mentioned.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2010)

starfish said:
			
		

> Crash & Overgrown were the 2 they mentioned.



Overgrown is great! Would love creek back too...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah defo crash was in there..

overgrown is my fave COD4 map.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2010)

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/107/1074869p1.html


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2010)

so my new hobby is chasing boosters from game to game fuking up their shit... they dont like it


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2010)

can you translate that?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 9, 2010)

I've heard people using the phrase Booster. What's it mean?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2010)

two guys playing with each other.. they hide in the corner and use tactical insert to spawn in the same place... 

one guy keeps killing his mate, and with the tactical insert he keeps spawing in the same place, and his mate kets 25 kills quickly... then he gets a nuke... 

What i do is race in and blow the fukers up... they leave to another game, i follow them from the recent players list... from game to game.... they get pissed off that they cant cheat and send me abuse... i then find them quicker as they have sent me a PM


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Why would they even do that, it takes the fun out of it entirely. 
Same with bunny hopping, it's just stupid. I'd take the jump button out of these games entirely.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Why would they even do that, it takes the fun out of it entirely.
> Same with bunny hopping, it's just stupid. I'd take the jump button out of these games entirely.



Yeah that's been annoying since back in the days of Counterstrike...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2010)

that's 100% less annoying than playing a game for 5 minutes then getting nuked....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> that's 100% less annoying than playing a game for 5 minutes then getting nuked....



Fair point.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2010)

you should check out these videos...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> you should check out these videos...




Heh love the music on both of them, very fitting. This reminds me of the old days in Phantasy Star Online with character killers and player killers...


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> that's 100% less annoying than playing a game for 5 minutes then getting nuked....



Its especially annoying when like me you're relatively shit and you are doing well and then it happens. Whats bunny hopping?


----------



## haZe36 (Mar 9, 2010)

I haven't played CoD for a while now, but didn't they sort bunny hopping out in the earlier releases?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Bunny hopping is jumping around like a twat to avoid getting hit.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> you should check out these videos...




That guy has got some skills.

The bit where he is stealing their kill care packages!


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah that was skills for sure


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.mapathy.com/


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.mapathy.com/




traded it in for ffxiii, was getting no pleasure from it of late, even my best kill streaks were a source of apathy.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)

I played the new Battlefield online, but MW2 still beats it out.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I played the new Battlefield online, but MW2 still beats it out.



MW2 is more instant but Battlefield has much more going on in it, hopefully it will hold my attention for a while.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> MW2 is more instant but Battlefield has much more going on in it, hopefully it will hold my attention for a while.



The graphics aren't as crisp, and I had a bad night where the kids with microphones were especially annoying. Sours the game.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> The graphics aren't as crisp, and I had a bad night where the kids with microphones were especially annoying. Sours the game.



the graphics are superior especially on the PC, MW2's graphics might look superficially alright but thats cos they aren't doing anything interesting, it's a very old engine.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> the graphics are superior especially on the PC, MW2's graphics might look superficially alright but thats cos they aren't doing anything interesting, it's a very old engine.



My uneducated eye has been fooled.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> My uneducated eye has been fooled.



it's not what you are seeing it's what you're not, MW2 doesn't have nearly as much stuff going on in it as Bad Company 2, no physics to speak of, much much smaller view distances and just far less action at any one time.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it's not what you are seeing it's what you're not, MW2 doesn't have nearly as much stuff going on in it as Bad Company 2, no physics to speak of, much much smaller view distances and just far less action at any one time.



I'm sure. What I do see, is a softer look in Battlefield. It's ok, but I like it better when I go back to MW2, and a more crisp look. But that's just me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2010)

revol68 said:


> traded it in for ffxiii, was getting no pleasure from it of late, even my best kill streaks were a source of apathy.



Can't see me getting rid of it, even when I don't play it for a while always tend to pick it up again, CoD4 was the same. Always nice to have a decent FPS around I find...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.mw2blog.com/modern-warfare-2-stimulus-package-maps/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2010)

1200pts?? That's a bit pricey for three maps and the ability to play two we've played before...


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't know if new batch of map will be anygood

Same shit keeps popping up 

Sits in lobby Afghan about to start 
Leave lobby then rejoins 
Underpass about to start 
Leave lobby then rejoins 
O goody Afghan about to start 
It that or fucking Rust


don't get to see Rundown or much Sub Base.

It that or a map I like is loading then count down had started we at 3 then a fucker leaves and we start again but with different map.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 15, 2010)

well i changed my name, it's now booster Kill3r


----------



## starfish (Mar 15, 2010)

Any word as to when the new maps will be on PSN?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2010)

not sure...

was playing with some guys from infinaty ward tonight !!!


----------



## Pingu (Mar 16, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> not sure...
> 
> was playing with some guys from infinaty ward tonight !!!


 

hope you shot them in the head and shouted "give us dedicated servers you cunts"


----------



## Gromit (Mar 16, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> not sure...
> 
> was playing with some guys from infinaty ward tonight !!!



Bet they were pussies. I've played against Game designers before and just cause they designed the game doesn't mean they got mad skillz.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2010)

they pwnd us first game... S&D then after that we fukd them right up until they left..  

once we knew what they did was ran like fuk from the spawn with lightweight pro and marathon pro on....


----------



## sim667 (Mar 16, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> well i changed my name, it's now booster Kill3r



I wondered who that was on my gamerlist

I keep trying to change my tag, but all the ones i wanted are taken (warpug, jebusjones, nobonesjones)


----------



## Gromit (Mar 16, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> well i changed my name, it's now booster Kill3r


 
Isn't that going to make Booster killing a bit difficult as when they see your name they'll just back out to another server?

So then you'll just be ironically named as you won't be killing any boosters any more!


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2010)

you would think so, however last night would prove you wrong... i even got invited to a 10th prsetige lobby for 800 MS points...

i made one guy log off in the end... followed him from game to game for an hour... fucking up his shit  whoop !!!

+ 75% of the FFA games i join already have someone boosting in them anyway... so from there i follow them !!


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2010)

also when i picked the name, all these had gone...

booster hunter
booster hunt3r
booster killer 

etc


----------



## Gromit (Mar 16, 2010)

I play mainly Domination and Sabotage. I rarely see boosters though as it's not so easy to get a mate on the same server but on opposite sides.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2010)

also most boosters are little kids in gangs.. sometimes you get 4-5 in one lobby trying to help each other... but they are no match for BOOSTER KILLER !


----------



## sim667 (Mar 16, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> also most boosters are little kids in gangs.. sometimes you get 4-5 in one lobby trying to help each other... but they are no match for BOOSTER KILLER !


I think you might need a new hobby


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I think you might need a new hobby



im clean now... this is my hobby... chasing little kids around xbox live and killing them...


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2010)

I like shooting down helicopters.  It makes me feel powerful, and strong like bull.

That is all.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 18, 2010)

^ good it that or keep try to hide hoping someone will change weapons and shoot the fucker down.

I been using F2000  Edit still not got a AK47 WHEN


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2010)

I've only just got my stinger back. It feels goood to be shooting down choppers and harriers again. 

Getting Coldblooded Pro back will just an benifcial side effect.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 18, 2010)

when im playing nobody seems fussed about shooting them down... unless i get one and then, well it's gone in less than 60 seconds... lol


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2010)

I commit suicide. Change to a class with cold blooded and a launcher and kill the harrier etc. 

400 points for a harrier in Domination is the same as 8 kills (with no kill bonuses such as headshot or payback).


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 18, 2010)

see i shoot it first for a bit then get killed and change class  

and yeah 400 pionts and unlocks for the launcher... etc..


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2010)

I've only just discovered the joys.  What unlocks do you get for the launchers?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 18, 2010)

just points i think... and then the badges etc.. 

im not going to prestige again, im going to unlock everything i can.. get the head shots etc..


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh Ok.  i thought i hadn't seen any unlockable things for them.

I might even add that one man army perk to my main class so i can swap to the anti air one mid life.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2010)

tommers said:


> I like shooting down helicopters.  It makes me feel powerful, and strong like bull.
> 
> That is all.



I too enjoy shooting down coptors. It does indeed make for manly feelings of greatness.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2010)

tommers said:


> Oh Ok. i thought i hadn't seen any unlockable things for them.
> 
> I might even add that one man army perk to my main class so i can swap to the anti air one mid life.


 
I considered making lots of One Man Army Classes and swapping between them as I used up equipment such as Semtex, Launcher and Claymores.

But the delay betwwen swaps is annoying. Especially if you press the button by accident.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I considered making lots of One Man Army Classes and swapping between them as I used up equipment such as Semtex, Launcher and Claymores.
> 
> But the delay betwwen swaps is annoying. Especially if you press the button by accident.



Oh, is there a delay?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 19, 2010)

Got a AK47 this afternoon did think it be more punchy  not much of recoil.


----------



## lemontop (Mar 19, 2010)

.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2010)

thing is, is there anything better than the ACR?

I do like the Aug HBar with red dot and grip though.  Stick stopping power on it and you win most 121s.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 19, 2010)

It's all about ranges. 

Acr is a good all rounder. 
I prefer Intervention for long range. 
Duel Models for short range will pwn an ACR, but you gotta be in range.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 23, 2010)

Just started playing this!

fuck me it is good. Just done past the airporrt level, which was mighty good fun. Am loving the fact thatif you pump em in the stomach they start crawling about tis good.

My only real complaint is that it autosaves a bit to often which makes it all a bit easy.

Foes the learning curve get higher? After doing the pit it recommended i do regular but im thinking it is a tad too easy, will it get a lot harder in a hurry or should i change difficulties?


dave


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 23, 2010)

i did it on hard, then on vet... to get value for money like... 

starting on vet is a bit to mental... takes ages to get anywhere...  

never played it on easy or reg apart from when i went back to get the intel items.. 

oh yeah double XP weekend week after next or something..


----------



## kained&able (Mar 23, 2010)

cool i think i shall start again on hard then.

That snowmobile bit was very fun!

That is much better!! Actually having to use a few tactics now.

I really like the way that when you respawn not everyone seems to be in the same place(only most of em it seems) so you can't just mirror your last attempt but know that this time you need to shoot at ur 2 or whatever.

Lovin it like a blackman loves coolaid.


dave


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Played Free for all last time 1st time. Didn't know could work in teams of two.  COCKS


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8595706.stm
*
Modern Warfare 2 update disconnects Xbox users *

I think I wate before update


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2010)

dlx1 said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8595706.stm
> 
> Modern Warfare 2 update disconnects Xbox users
> 
> I think I wate before update



Yeah they've ballsed up big time with the update...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 30, 2010)

I've downloaded the update and the extra maps without any problems, just played a few games and not noticed any issues.

One thing I did notice when purchasing extra Xbox points to get the DLC was that the expiry date of my credit card had changed


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 31, 2010)

On the PC there are so many wallhacks its depressing. Also it's blighted by double g18 noobs. 1 level to go until I get the AK47 again.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 31, 2010)

How many points for pack 1200 right. That still 11 quid worth it Bob says so is it.
11 quid for 4 maps.



> AK47 sucks. Too much recoil.


 yes is crap but can use add on Steady aim  & Lightweight Pro a bit better but not that punchy. I like the F2000 with both Steady Aim  & Lightweight Pro


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> On the PC there are so many wallhacks its depressing. Also it's blighted by double g18 noobs. 1 level to go until I get the AK47 again.


 
AK47 sucks. Too much recoil.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> How many points for pack 1200 right. That still 11 quid worth it Bob says so is it.
> 
> 11 quid for 4 maps


 
5 maps according to the beeb. 

Two of them were rumoured to be re-hashes of MW1 maps though.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 31, 2010)

I have just completed the single player campaign.

Fuck me that was a lot of fun. Impressive amount of variety to the missions as well.

Best fps ever!


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2010)

Gromit said:
			
		

> 5 maps according to the beeb.
> 
> Two of them were rumoured to be re-hashes of MW1 maps though.



Yup a real rip off, couple of the new maps are ok though.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Found my 1st boosters


----------



## starfish (Apr 7, 2010)

So how are you XBoxers enjoying the new maps? I think they come out on PSN at the end of this month.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2010)

I like Bailout, don't like that car/junkyard one at all. Storm can be fun in domination...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2010)

I haven't bought em yet.

Waiting till the initial thrill wears off. Then the tossers and kiddies will spread evenly throughout all the maps again and it won't make much difference to my game experience.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 8, 2010)

starfish said:


> So how are you XBoxers enjoying the new maps? I think they come out on PSN at the end of this month.



Complete rubbish, i feel janked with the new ones....

the old ones i like, but we shouldnt have had to pay for them....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I haven't bought em yet.
> 
> Waiting till the initial thrill wears off. Then the tossers and kiddies will spread evenly throughout all the maps again and it won't make much difference to my game experience.



I've found more cool players on the new maps...in fact on hardcore games I've had some of the best games I've had on MW2 with a bunch of American guys, great sniper n sneak game with lots of comms about enemy positions.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2010)

I've given up on this game. Tried it again at the weekend and it was constant death from above.

Bad Company 2 is much more my type of game.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 8, 2010)

> I've had on MW2 with a bunch of American guys



I found that with TF2 and MW2 playing with American more tactful talking takticks plan of attack and working as team. Then some prick talking shit & just straight running shoot anything with lots of gun fire.

Why not shout We over here 

Still not got new maps money and the cheapest place I see still hasn't _(MS points)_ got in stock.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2010)

As much as I quite like playing with Americans on MW2 the ping takes a massive dive when an American is hosting.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 8, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've given up on this game. Tried it again at the weekend and it was constant death from above.
> 
> Bad Company 2 is much more my type of game.



me too tbh.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2010)

was trying to suck you off the other day in Bad Company


----------



## Pingu (Apr 8, 2010)

bc2 still has some niggles but imo is a muh more rounded game than mw2.

it desperately needs some more maps though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> I found that with TF2 and MW2 playing with American more tactful talking takticks plan of attack and working as team. Then some prick talking shit & just straight running shoot anything with lots of gun fire.
> 
> Why not shout We over here
> 
> Still not got new maps money and the cheapest place I see still hasn't _(MS points)_ got in stock.



Never had that problem myself. I killed one team mate by accident, and apologised and they were really cool about it ('dude we all have them days'), when another killed me with an errant nade he couldn't stop apologising. 

The communication was excellent I must say, really on the ball and the game was a great deal more tactical rather than just run and shoot. Going to play this game mode a lot more methinks...



Gromit said:


> As much as I quite like playing with Americans on MW2 the ping takes a massive dive when an American is hosting.



Not had much of a problem with that myself.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've given up on this game. Tried it again at the weekend and it was constant death from above.
> 
> Bad Company 2 is much more my type of game.



What game modes did you play most? I've found I gravitate towards the more tactical ones now. Hardcore team death match is excellent fun!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What game modes did you play most? I've found I gravitate towards the more tactical ones now. Hardcore team death match is excellent fun!



tdm, free for all, search and destroy, domination

Given up though, I only have time for one war based fps and I do prefer BC2 for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 8, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> was trying to suck you off the other day in Bad Company



me?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah, im booster killer init you are simbolini are you not?


----------



## starfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> As much as I quite like playing with Americans on MW2 the ping takes a massive dive when an American is hosting.



That is a pain in the arse as i have a couple of American friends who i do enjoy playing with. 

Will probably get the maps when theyre on PSN, just for a bit more variety i suppose.


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah, im booster killer init you are simbolini are you not?



have i missed something?

I didn't realise it was that kind of game.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 9, 2010)

you never been T bagged in S&D then?


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> you never been T bagged in S&D then?



I have never died.  Ever.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 9, 2010)

Then you have never had 3 team members dip you just before they defuse the bomb.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 9, 2010)

some info on the next COD here


*While they’ve tried having custom killstreaks for each class, that seemed to complicate the ‘purity and speed’ of Create a Class.
* Consequently, it’s fair to assume that customizable killstreaks are all but confirmed.
* At this stage in development, killstreaks stack and carry over if you die, but do not contribute to further killstreaks (hence eliminating the ‘camping for killstreaks’ problem of Modern Warfare 2).
* Treyarch are not fans of Commando, the extended melee range perk in Modern Warfare 2, and it is unlikely to return.
* They’ve tried a ‘manned’ version of the Sentry Gun killstreak, but weren’t fans.
* We may well see a return to pistols as the only available sidearm, or perhaps a choice between pistols and launchers. Vahn and many of the team are not fans of shotguns and machine pistols as secondary weapons – it gives a player ‘too much firepower’.
* The knife may well become a secondary weapon – although Vahn didn’t want to say too much.
* Finally, don’t expect the nuke to return as a killstreak. Vahn says they are not fans of a game-ending killstreak.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah, im booster killer init you are simbolini are you not?



I am indeed..... I joined your game, but i didnt realise that type of stuff went on in the army.


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Then you have never had 3 team members dip you just before they defuse the bomb.



And suddenly my life seems so sheltered.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 9, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I am indeed..... I joined your game, but i didnt realise that type of stuff went on in the army.



will be on there a bit more now, MW2 is doing my head in.... i just get wound up... in bad company i dont give a toss who shot me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> some info on the next COD here
> 
> 
> *While they’ve tried having custom killstreaks for each class, that seemed to complicate the ‘purity and speed’ of Create a Class.
> ...



Sounds interesting. Hope it aint out for at least another year though...


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 9, 2010)

Mid November 2010


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Mid November 2010



Yeah I know just dreaming really...really don't like the idea of this becoming the FPS version of FIFA...


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah FIFA 11 demo up already... lol


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah FIFA 11 demo up already... lol



nah that's just FIFA World Cup, a glorified piece of DLC that they'll charge for 40 quid for.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 11, 2010)

That was a surprise [U75] vs [U75] battle just then


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2010)

bought a HD capture card for the PC so i can record some booster killings now and stick them on youtube..... yes i need to get out more.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL looking forward to it. 

Was thinking about why I've been getting bored with the game lately, realised it's not just double shot gun cunts, bunny hopping wankers or speedy stab shits. 

It's the kill streaks. 

It's got stupid how many you get in the average game, it's like you spend half your time staring at the sky with a stinger or running for cover and waiting for some fucker to kill the flying machines rather than actually fighting each other. That and the sheer lack of team work on the game modes that kinda demand it (domination is my favourite mode but it seems people don't understand the concept of holding a position while others take another)...only the hardcore game do you seem to get decent communication and team work (with people actually spotting and guiding your movement to taking over enemy positions).

/rant


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2010)

my new hobby..

not sure how i get my voice on it tho?


----------



## starfish (Apr 13, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> bought a HD capture card for the PC so i can record some booster killings now and stick them on youtube..... yes i need to get out more.



You need to get out more! Ive just been watching a bunch of XBoxers on Justin TV play a game called Border Patrol on the new Overgrown map  Was actually quite funny.

In my defence though, i was trying to watch the Celtic match there but couldnt find a decent link.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 13, 2010)

starfish said:


> You need to get out more! Ive just been watching a bunch of XBoxers on Justin TV play a game called Border Patrol on the new Overgrown map  Was actually quite funny.
> 
> In my defence though, i was trying to watch the Celtic match there but couldnt find a decent link.



I'd be more embarrassed about trying to watch the Celtic match tbh.


----------



## starfish (Apr 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I'd be more embarrassed about trying to watch the Celtic match tbh.


----------



## selamlar (Apr 14, 2010)

Much as it pains me to admit this, but I find Modern Warfare 2 much too hectic and hard on Normal.  Might have to try easy setting.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 14, 2010)

The other point about team work.

When a team mate is looking at the sky with a stinger to kill the big bird try and support them from getting shot from ground troops. Not run away and leave them on their own


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2010)

dlx1 said:
			
		

> The other point about team work.
> 
> When a team mate is looking at the sky with a stinger to kill the big bird try and support them from getting shot from ground troops. Not run away and leave them on their own



Tell me about it! It's amazing how many times I've died trying to kill the coptor only to be wiped out because no fucker provided support...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2010)

Man I've only managed four days play since it's release and finally decided to prestige! 

It's oddly novel, like playing the game for the first time...


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 18, 2010)

^ I can hear you when to run. SHH


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol! Yeah it's very odd being so visible after sneaking around batman like for so long..!


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2010)

Currently £19.99 (plus deliverly) from ebuyer if you've been waiting for it on the cheap:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/174130


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 19, 2010)

I got an Xbox now. My gamer tag is 'fusilli chris'

don't ask... I have a windows live account nightmare...

I have MW2 but it feels wierd in comparison to the PC. Also my tellys an old trinitron so small tiny dark blobs keep on shooting me.. 

I guess I have to get a flatscreen now.. christ this is getting expensive!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I got an Xbox now. My gamer tag is 'fusilli chris'
> 
> don't ask... I have a windows live account nightmare...
> 
> ...



Added you.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a flatscreen. The amount of cash I have spent on this XBox is frightening. But I am full set up now. Whichis lucky because I can't affod to do anything now. The flatscreen is fooking awesome though (26" samsung). Why didn't I do this YEARS ago...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I got a flatscreen. The amount of cash I have spent on this XBox is frightening. But I am full set up now. Whichis lucky because I can't affod to do anything now. The flatscreen is fooking awesome though (26" samsung). Why didn't I do this YEARS ago...



Heh I really wasn't sold on HD until we got a 32 inch one last summer and hooked the xbox to it!


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Four U75er on lastnight all playing separate games. 

_these no I in Team_


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Four U75er on lastnight all playing separate games.
> 
> _these no I in Team_



LOL! I did try to join sessions but the games everyone was in were full. Up for a game this Friday if anyone is about?


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Four U75er on lastnight all playing separate games.
> 
> _these no I in Team_



  noted.  I was too busy getting the last bit of mastering the ACR.  Soz.

We should definitely play as a team though.  Do people have headsets?  I've got one but never use it so I can avoid all the "your mum, I hate jews" brigade.

Also - anybody got left4dead 2?  i got it for xmas but couldn't play it cos we had a screaming newborn but he sleeps for a few hours at a time now so I might have a bit more of a chance....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> noted.  I was too busy getting the last bit of mastering the ACR.  Soz.
> 
> We should definitely play as a team though.  Do people have headsets?  I've got one but never use it so I can avoid all the "your mum, I hate jews" brigade.
> 
> Also - anybody got left4dead 2?  i got it for xmas but couldn't play it cos we had a screaming newborn but he sleeps for a few hours at a time now so I might have a bit more of a chance....



Aye still having a working headset (I find muting helps alot) and have L4D2 also.


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Aye still having a working headset (I find muting helps alot) and have L4D2 also.



Cool.  Maybe we could hook it up sometime?  I fancy a bit of chopping up zombies.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> Cool.  Maybe we could hook it up sometime?  I fancy a bit of chopping up zombies.



Yeah that'd be cool.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> Also - anybody got left4dead 2?



Aye, adenewton on Live.

Will add some others from this thread if I ever get MW2.  but feel free to add me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2010)

New DLC tommorrow too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 21, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> The other point about team work.
> 
> When a team mate is looking at the sky with a stinger to kill the big bird try and support them from getting shot from ground troops. Not run away and leave them on their own



I don't really expect teamwork. It's a bunch of individuals running around. I'd prefer it if people tried to play as a team. Even with clans, it seems that teamwork is pretty sporadic.

Other side of the coin is that it's hard to have teamwork if you can't communicate with each other.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 22, 2010)

how the lady's did it


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Aye, adenewton on Live.
> 
> Will add some others from this thread if I ever get MW2.  but feel free to add me.




Cool.  Will do.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2010)

Must say still enjoying Prestiging, having the extra slots will become useful and ranking up so quickly is great!


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 25, 2010)

BOOM !!!


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 26, 2010)

^ free for all 





good day good games


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah sorry about that  

not had one in ages so was chuffed when i did... played about 6-7 hours yesterday!! 

went to bed dreaming of kills... lol


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 26, 2010)

My friend and I were playing Spec Ops on Live. The one with the AC130 and 'Big Brother' with the Blackhawk and Minigun are awesome. When your on the ground its reassuring to know that you buddy is blasting people for you.  Feel free to send my an invite if you see me on live (fusilli chris)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> My friend and I were playing Spec Ops on Live. The one with the AC130 and 'Big Brother' with the Blackhawk and Minigun are awesome. When your on the ground its reassuring to know that you buddy is blasting people for you.  Feel free to send my an invite if you see me on live (fusilli chris)



Might take you up on that, I find the Spec Ops great fun in two player.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 26, 2010)

also need help with Homeland Security


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> also need help with Homeland Security



I'm up for that, you about this evening between 8.30 & 9.30?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2010)

I love spec ops cause you have to talk and team work. Makes it seem much more real telling a friend okay area clear, advance.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 26, 2010)

i need to do the last few... got one star on them all, but cant get 3 stars on the last few


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I love spec ops cause you have to talk and team work. Makes it seem much more real telling a friend okay area clear, advance.



Yeah team work and communication is quite a novel experience in MW2...we should have a u75 hardcore team deathmatch game sometime. That mode makes for some great games.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm up for that...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I'm up for that...



Cool, hopefully there'll be a few of us around this weekend. Played Overgrown again on TD hardcore and it was great.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 28, 2010)

got into a hacked lobby last night which gave a nuke with the care package.... 80% of the time.... 

so games lasted about 2-3 mins each... FFA 

was mental, i filmed some will upload on the weekend or something


----------



## Pingu (Apr 28, 2010)

well shit loads of the developers have left and loads of legal shit going on between IW and activision.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...e=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=nws:1&source=og&sa=N&tab=wn


----------



## futha (Apr 28, 2010)

sorry, completely off topic but I didn't want to start a new thread. I am selling my old xbox 360 arcade which has the red ring of death problem for parts to a mate. Is £15 quid a fair price, I don't want to rip him off?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 28, 2010)

whit?

how old is it? they will fix it for free if under 3 years old

Also you would get more than £15 for it on ebay.


----------



## futha (Apr 28, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> whit?
> 
> how old is it? they will fix it for free if under 3 years old
> 
> Also you would get more than £15 for it on ebay.



Its well old, probably one of the very first ones. It has already been fixed by another friend too so might be totally knackered. They seem to go on ebay for around 25 quid but this saves me the hassle of posting it and it is only sat under my bed gathering dust!


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 29, 2010)

flog it for £15 then


----------



## futha (Apr 30, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> flog it for £15 then



Will do  I hate selling stuff to people I actually know, always feels awkward!


----------



## starfish (May 5, 2010)

Great. New maps are available on PSN, yet can i buy them? Can i fuck, stupid bloody error 800023102


----------



## dlx1 (May 6, 2010)

^ are they different maps ? I would not bother if the the same on xbox


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2010)

Pingu said:


> well shit loads of the developers have left and loads of legal shit going on between IW and activision.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...e=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=nws:1&source=og&sa=N&tab=wn


 
Thats putting me off the game somewhat.

I hadn't bought the new maps yet. I certainly don't want to now if bastards like that will get the dosh.


----------



## starfish (May 6, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> ^ are they different maps ? I would not bother if the the same on xbox



Same, got them eventually. Seems i had 7 waiting to d/l . Luckily only been charged for 1 that i did d/l & instal. Gives a bit more variety but annoyed you cant pick what game you play on them. Just picks 1 randomly.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> ^ are they different maps ? I would not bother if the the same on xbox



Two are old: Downpour and Crash. The others, new.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2010)

I've played a couple of the new levels; they're pretty good.


----------



## dlx1 (May 8, 2010)

_everyone seems have got a life none been on for days now_


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2010)

dlx1 said:
			
		

> everyone seems have got a life none been on for days now



Heh I've been busy with work due to the election. 

Been playing Halo Reach beta and Battlefield Bad Company 2 in the main. Decided to give MW2 a break...


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2010)

Lastnight in three games the sky rain down with care packages and today in one game!

Were another trick free care packages.

YOU need to earn the NUKE


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2010)

Haven't played MW2 in nearly a week and haven't missed it all...it must be the buggiest console game in history.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2010)

New map pack coming in June, same bollox as before, three new two old for a tenner...


----------



## starfish (May 16, 2010)

So that means itll be on PSN in July then


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2010)

Dunno haven't heard anything about exclusivity...


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2010)

these wont work for me in work, but should be the 3 new ones... 

http://static.gamesradar.com/images...esurgence Pack - Carnival1--article_image.jpg

http://static.gamesradar.com/images...W2 Resurgence Pack - Fuel1--article_image.jpg

http://static.gamesradar.com/images...gence Pack - Trailer Park1--article_image.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2010)

It's a pleasure playing the old maps again. They're so much better than most in MW2 imo. A couple of the new maps are pretty good also. It makes the game enjoyable again.


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2010)

I haven't played in a month. 

All my reaction time is screwed.

It's seemed so fast it was unbelievable. 

I got owned. 

Not sure I can be arsed getting my skills back.


----------



## dlx1 (May 17, 2010)

No paying for new maps, last pack was are crap in my eyes wast of 12quid.


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2010)

you should shop around for points, i got 2400 for about £16 the other month... so map pack cost me about £8


----------



## dlx1 (May 18, 2010)

_8 pound to much _ 

edit: Paying to play online I think a piss take too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2010)

Have to say paying half the cost of the game for six new maps isn't on really. If they added new perks, couple new weapons and maybe some achievements it might be a good deal.


----------



## starfish (May 20, 2010)

Think i just had my best game about an hour ago. 27 kills (which included 6 chibbings ), 2 assists & 6 deaths. 
Games like that dont come around too often.


----------



## Ranbay (May 28, 2010)

http://twitter.com/fourzerotwo/status/14704593977


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://twitter.com/fourzerotwo/status/14704593977




good.  I'm going to sell it as soon as I get to 70.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2010)

Think I'll keep mine, it'll be nice to pick up every now and a again but my mainstay FPS is now BfBC2...


----------



## Ranbay (May 28, 2010)

new maps next weekend... 1200 points..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2010)

Meh...


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> new maps next weekend... 1200 points..



fuck that shit.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2010)

new maps out 

http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-GB/games/media/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d80241560817/


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 3, 2010)

Just downloaded and played a couple of games.

Really liking the Carnival map, loads of places to hide and snipe from


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2010)

the trailer park one is pants... the others are all great


----------



## starfish (Jun 3, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> new maps out
> 
> http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-GB/games/media/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d80241560817/



& once again a release date for the PS3 in unknown.


----------

